# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  2o Atlas Challenge 2012  by Bodybuilding.gr (1 Δεκεμβρίου, Γυμν. Σπ. Μπουρνάζου)

## Muscleboss

*2o Atlas Challenge by Bodybuilding.gr*
_
Αυτό που όλοι περιμένατε...._ 



*Σε συνέχεια της περσινής πετυχημένης διοργάνωσης, τo 2ο Atlas Challenge θα πραγματοποιηθεί φέτος το Σάββατο 1 Δεκεμβρίου 2012 και ώρα 18:00 στην  Αθήνα, στο Σύλλογο Σωματική Διάπλασης "Διάπλαση" (γυμναστήριο Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου).*

Οι κινήσεις δύναμης στις οποίες θα διαγωνιστούν οι συμμετέχοντες θα είναι 2:

*Κινήσεις*
 1. Squat (Καθίσματα με ελεύθερη μπάρα)
 2. Bench press (Πιέσεις στήθους σε οριζόντιο πάγκο με ελεύθερη μπάρα)


Το βάρος το οποίο θα είναι πάνω στην μπάρα θα είναι δεδομένο και οι  συμμετέχοντες θα διαγωνιστούν στο ποιός θα εκτελέσει τις περισσότερες  επαναλήψεις με τα κιλά αυτά. (*POWER-REP*)

 Θα υπάρξει 1 κατηγορία εφήβων για νέους μέχρι 20 ετών (επισημο πιστοποιητικό θα πρέπει να επιδειχθεί κατά την εγγραφή του αθλητή).
Οι άνδρες θα διαχωριστούν στις παρακάτω 3 κατηγορίες ανάλογα με το σωματικό τους βάρος.
Γυναικεία κατηγορία θα εξεταστεί ανάλογα με τις συμμετοχές, διαφορετικά αν θέλει κάποια κοπέλα να αγωνιστεί θα ενταχθεί κανονικά στις παρακάτω κατηγορίες.

*Κατηγορίες βάρους (Κλάσεις)
*
 Κλάση 1: Έως 85 κιλά
 Κλάση 2: Από 85 έως 95 κιλά
 Κλάση 3: Άνω των 95 κιλών


*Συνολικό βάρος μπάρας
*
*Squat:*
 Εφήβων: 80 κιλά
 Κλάση 1 (-85): 90 κιλά
 Kλάση 2 (85-95): 100 κιλά
 Κλάση 3 (95+): 110 κιλά

*Bench press:*
 Εφήβων: 70 κιλά
 Κλάση 1 (-85):  90 κιλά
 Κλάση 2 (85-95) : 100 κιλά
 Κλάση 3 (95+): 110 κιλά

Ο κάθε διαγωνιζόμενος θα μπορεί να συμμετέχει σε μόνο μία ή και στις δύο  κινήσεις της κλάσης του. 


Πέρα από τις παραπάνω κατηγορίες θα υπάρχουν και δύο OPEN κατηγορίες   (χωρίς διαχωρισμό βάρους) 1 μέγιστης επανάληψης *(MAX REP)*.
Θα υπάρξει ελάχιστο βάρος εκκίνησης στις μπάρες και κάθε αθλητής θα έχει συνολικά *3 προσπάθειες* στην κάθε κίνηση.

*Bench Press*
Βαρος Έναρξης OPEN:120 κιλά

*Squat*
Βάρος Έναρξης OPEN:140 κιλά


---------------------

Συνολικά θα υπάρξουν δηλαδή 10 κατηγορίες διαγωνισμού:

*POWER-REP*
1. Bench press- Εφήβων
 2. Bench press 1
 3. Bench press 2
 4. Bench press 3
5. Squat – Εφήβων
 6. Squat 1
 7. Squat 2
 8. Squat 3

*MAX-REP*
9. OPEN Bench Press
 10. OPEN Squat

Ο πρώτος κάθε κατηγορίας θα πάρει κύπελλο, ενώ οι 2οι κ 3οι μετάλλιο.

Θα ακολουθήσουν ανακοινώσεις σχετικά με τα μπλουζάκια του event καθώς και άλλες λεπτομέρειες.

*Η επίσημη αφίσα του 2ου Αtlas Challenge*

----------


## Spyrous

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι καλό είναι να ξεκινήσουν προετοιμασία  :05. Hantel: 
Το σίγουρο είναι πως στο *Σύλλογο Σωματική Διάπλασης "Διάπλαση" (γυμναστήριο Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου),* το κλίμα θα είναι ζεστό και θα περάσουμε πολύ καλά όπως και την περσινή χρονιά! Πόσο μάλλον τώρα που ήδη τα μέλη του φόρουμ γνωρίζονται και από κοντά! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Andreas C.

Καλή επιτυχία σε όσους θα συμμετάσχουν  :05. Weights:  

Μακάρι να μπορούσα και εγώ να έρθω όχι για να συμμετάσχω αλλά γιατί θα έχει σίγουρα πολύ ωραία ατμόσφαιρα και να γνωρίσω τα υπόλοιπα μέλη από κοντά  :01. Sad:  

Όσοι μπορέσετε πηγαίνετε δεν θα χάσετε  :08. Toast:

----------


## pan0z

καθαρα απο περιεργια γιατι δεν υπαρχει και deadlift?

----------


## s0k0s

Απο Θεσ/νικη θα παει κανεις;

----------


## jminas82

Για κατηγορία -65 ουτε για αστείο φυσικά....

----------


## tolis93

ok.2 μηνες για προετοιμασια.καλα φορτωματα.εγω θα παω.κ εχω και σκοπο να κανω οτι καλυτερο μπορω φετος.ελπιζω να μην υπαρξει παλι τραυματισμος γιατι περσι ημουν με 1 ωμο. συμμετοχη ποτε δηλωνουμε και που??

----------


## ελμερ

Μπραβο παιδια    :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:   το περιμενα πως και πως....θα κανονισω να παρω αδεια απ τη δουλεια για να μαι εκει..... :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## vaggan

> Μπραβο παιδια     το περιμενα πως και πως....θα κανονισω να παρω αδεια απ τη δουλεια για να μαι εκει.....


α ρε ελμερ γιγαντα σε θελω μαχιμο :05. Weights:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Αυτά είναι τα ωραία! Ραντεβού στου Σπύρου λοιπόν! :02. Rocking:

----------


## Polyneikos

Nα λοιπόν που το *Atlas Challenge* τείνει να γίνει θεσμός !
Δευτερη συνεχόμενη χρονιά,σε ενα γυμναστήριο-θρύλος,όπου εχουν περάσει κατα καιρους  οι σπουδαιότεροι πρωταθλητες,το γυμναστήριο του Σπυρου Μπουρναζου...

Πριν να αρχίσω να απαντω σε ερωτηματα που εχουν τεθεί αλλα και θα προκύψουν,θα ήθελα να γραψω 5 γραμμές ,χωρίς να φλυαρήσω ούτε να ωραιοποιήσω καταστάσεις .

Ενα μεγαλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ στον *Παναγιώτη Muslceboss Βίτσα ,* o oποίος με προσωπικό κόστος τις δυσκολες αυτες εποχες και χωρίς όφελος ,θα υλοποιήσει το event.
Η προσφορά του ειναι ακομα πιο γενναιόψυχη καθως ο ίδιος ξερει ότι εκ των προτέρων δεν θα μπορεί να παρίσταται (εκτός απροοπτου) λόγω προσωπικων υποχρεωσεων και θα πάρει χαρά μέσα από την δική μας ευχαρίστηση 

Ενα επίσης μεγάλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ στον αθλητή-θρύλο* Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο*,που για άλλη μια φορά ανταποκρίνεται αμεσα  & ανιδιοτελώς και θα μας φιλοξενησει με μεγάλη χαρά  στο γυμναστήριο του.


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## giannis64

μπραβο σας ρε παιδια. και μονο που σημβενει ενα τετοιο γεγονος, και δινει την ευκαιρια σε ατομα του φορουμ (και οχι μονο) να βρεθουν μαζι και να περασουν καλα, ειναι ολα τα λεφτα. σιγουρα θα περασετε καλα, και τα μεταλια και τα κυπελα ας μεινουν απλα σημβολικα. 

μπραβο στον παναγιωτη, τον Σπυρο τον μπουρναζο, αλλα και τους διαχειρηστες του φορουμ που σιγουρα θα τρεξουν για να περασουν ολοι καλα.

παντα τετοια να γινοντε.. :08. Toast:

----------


## ελμερ

Οσο περισσοτερα μελη μπορουνε και απο μακρινες περιοχες να ερθουν να γνωριστουμε.....(Βαγγο ,δεν συμμετεχω εγω και στα 2 αγωνισματα η δυναμη μου ειναι αισχος  :01. Smile:  )θα ειμαι εκει να χειροκροτησω ολους τους αγωνιζομενους απ τον πρωτο μεχρι το τελευταιο και να δω ατομα απο δω που εχω σε μεγαλη εκτιμηση(ζητω συγγνωμη για το off)   :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## vaggan

> Οσο περισσοτερα μελη μπορουνε και απο μακρινες περιοχες να ερθουν να γνωριστουμε.....(Βαγγο ,δεν συμμετεχω εγω και στα 2 αγωνισματα η δυναμη μου ειναι αισχος  )θα ειμαι εκει να χειροκροτησω ολους τους αγωνιζομενους απ τον πρωτο μεχρι το τελευταιο και να δω ατομα απο δω που εχω σε μεγαλη εκτιμηση(ζητω συγγνωμη για το off)


τουλαχιστον για κανα φαι θα παμε μετα???

----------


## Polyneikos

> καθαρα απο περιεργια γιατι δεν υπαρχει και deadlift?


Για καθε κίνηση,αντιστοιχουν αν παρατηρησεις 5 ουσιαστικά κατηγορίες.
Εφηβων,-85, -95, +95 & Οpen για 1 επ με τα max Κιλα.
Αρα εχουμε για τις Πιεσεις Παγκου και τα Squat,10 κατηγορίες.
Αν προσθεταμε και την τρίτη κινηση (Αρσεις θανατου) που συνηθίζεται σε powerlifting events,αυτοματως προσθετουμε αλλες 5 κατηγορίες.
Σε αυτη την περίπτωση αντιμετωπίζουμε 2 μεγαλα θεματα  (και αλλα υποδυεστερα ):
α)Χρονική επιμηκυνση μεγαλη του event (το προηγουμενο διήρκησε πανω απο 6 ωρες με λιγοτερες κατηγορίες σε 2 κινησεις)
β)Δημιουργία 15 κατηγοριών για 40,50,60 αθλητες; Το είδαμε ότι ξανοίγει πολύ σαν project..

----------


## Polyneikos

> Για κατηγορία -65 ουτε για αστείο φυσικά....


Aν γινόταν κατηγορία -65,θα πρεπει να γινόταν και κατηγορία -75,κλάφτα Χαραλαμπε μετα... :01. Mr. Green: 
Δες και την απο πάνω απαντηση που εχω δωσει και τα αντικειμενικα προβλήματα στην δημιουργία πολλων κατηγοριών... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> συμμετοχη ποτε δηλωνουμε και που??


Τολη υπάρχει χρόνος,θα ενημερωθείτε σχετικά.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> μπραβο σας ρε παιδια. και μονο που σημβενει ενα τετοιο γεγονος, και δινει την ευκαιρια σε ατομα του φορουμ (και οχι μονο) να βρεθουν μαζι και να περασουν καλα, ειναι ολα τα λεφτα. σιγουρα θα περασετε καλα, και τα μεταλια και τα κυπελα ας μεινουν απλα σημβολικα. 
> 
> μπραβο στον παναγιωτη, τον Σπυρο τον μπουρναζο, αλλα και τους διαχειρηστες του φορουμ που σιγουρα θα τρεξουν για να περασουν ολοι καλα.
> 
> παντα τετοια να γινοντε..


Γιαννη ασε τις ευχές και φετος μην μας την κανεις..Ο Στελακος θα ερθει,μοιραστείτε τις βενζίνες και βγαλτε πλήρωμα  :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tasos2

Πολυ ανεβασμενα τα βλεπω τα κιλα στις επαναληψεις. 90-100-110 για επαναληψεις στον παγκο? Στο προηγουμενο απο 110 ξεκινησε η μεγιστη. Παντως στη μεγιστη στην οποια θα ερθω αν δω να ξεκινησει ο πιο αδυναμος στα 130 δε θα λαβω μερος :01. Sad:

----------


## tolis93

υπαρχει περιπτωση να καταφερω να φερω δωρεαν επαγγελματεια φωτογραφο. θα ειχε καποιο οφελος μια τετοια κινηση? για να το "βαλω μπροστα" το θεμα

----------


## jminas82

> Aν γινόταν κατηγορία -65,θα πρεπει να γινόταν και κατηγορία -75,κλάφτα Χαραλαμπε μετα...
> Δες και την απο πάνω απαντηση που εχω δωσει και τα αντικειμενικα προβλήματα στην δημιουργία πολλων κατηγοριών...


Εντάξει εαν είναι θέμα χρόνου συμφωνώ  :01. Smile:

----------


## tasos2

> Πολυ ανεβασμενα τα βλεπω τα κιλα στις επαναληψεις. 90-100-110 για επαναληψεις στον παγκο? Στο προηγουμενο απο 110 ξεκινησε η μεγιστη. Παντως στη μεγιστη στην οποια θα ερθω αν δω να ξεκινησει ο πιο αδυναμος στα 130 δε θα λαβω μερος


A τωρα ειδα βαρος εναρξης 120. Μαλλον θα ναι και το μοναδικο που θα σηκωσω εκτος αν καταφερω να φτασω τα 130 μεχρι τοτε.  :08. Turtle:

----------


## vaggan

> A τωρα ειδα βαρος εναρξης 120. Μαλλον θα ναι και το μοναδικο που θα σηκωσω εκτος αν καταφερω να φτασω τα 130 μεχρι τοτε.


σεβαστα κιλα ειναι και τα 120...αλλωστε τασο μην ξεχνας οτι η προσπαθεια μετραει..χιλιες φορες να βγω τελευταιος αλλα να εχω τα κοτσια  να λαβω μερος παρα να παω και να μην αγγιξω την μπαρα  αφηνοντας να πλανωνται οι εντυπωσεις γιαυτο αν πας λαβε μερος και εσυ και οι αλλοι..

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Mπραβο παιδια :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  θα ειμαι εκει σιγουρα για οποια βοηθεια!

----------


## TheWorst

> σεβαστα κιλα ειναι και τα 120...αλλωστε τασο μην ξεχνας οτι η προσπαθεια μετραει..χιλιες φορες να βγω τελευταιος αλλα να εχω τα κοτσια  να λαβω μερος παρα να παω και να μην αγγιξω την μπαρα  αφηνοντας να πλανωνται οι εντυπωσεις γιαυτο αν πας λαβε μερος και εσυ και οι αλλοι..


χαχα , αμα ερθει κανεις οπως εμενα που εχει μονη στα 85 στον παγκο θα την πιει   :01. lol:

----------


## vaggan

ενταξει αλλο εσυ αφου εχουν βαλει οριο τι να κανουμε? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: εσυ θα παρεις μερος στο ατλας του 2018 :08. Turtle:

----------


## aqua_bill

συγχαρητήρια παιδιά. εγώ δε λέω τίποτα γιατί κάτι στραβώνει πάντα με την κώλο δουλεια.

----------


## giannis64

> Γιαννη ασε τις ευχές και φετος μην μας την κανεις..Ο Στελακος θα ερθει,μοιραστείτε τις βενζίνες και βγαλτε πλήρωμα


1 δεκεμβριου εεε?   :02. Clown2: 


δυσκολα :01. Sad:

----------


## Polyneikos

> χαχα , αμα ερθει κανεις οπως εμενα που εχει μονη στα 85 στον παγκο θα την πιει


Ποσο χρονων εισαι;Αν εισαι κατω από 20,ελα να παίξεις για επαναληψεις σε σκουωτ και πιεσεις.
Η συμμετοχή μετραει :01. Wink: 
(υ.γ. Θα παρεις και με αυτον τον τρόπο σίγουρα μπλουζάκι Ατλας) :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TheWorst

αμα ημουν κοντα θα ερχομουν σιγουρα , αλλα με 700 κατι 800 χιλιομετρα (δεν μενω ελλαδα) πως να'ρθω  :01. Sad:

----------


## ελμερ

> 1 δεκεμβριου εεε?  
> 
> 
> δυσκολα


Γιαννη προσπαθησε το να ερθεις  :08. Toast:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## BlooDdeaD_MefiSt

Eπιτελουςς..!!!Απο περσυ τ περιμενα μιας και δεν ημουν ετοιμος τοτε και δεν το ειχα δει κιολας και δεν ηρθα  :01. Razz:  Τωρα ομως δεν τ χανω με τιποτα!! Θα ειμαστε εκει  :01. Wink:

----------


## BlooDdeaD_MefiSt

> Ποσο χρονων εισαι;Αν εισαι κατω από 20,ελα να παίξεις για επαναληψεις σε σκουωτ και πιεσεις.
> Η συμμετοχή μετραει
> (υ.γ. Θα παρεις και με αυτον τον τρόπο σίγουρα μπλουζάκι Ατλας)


Εγω που ειμαι 16 εχω να πω οτι οντως τα κιλα ειναι λιγο πολλα...Πιο καλα ηταν τα 60 πιστευω οχι οτι και στα 70 δεν παιζουμε αλλα σιγουρα πεφτουν αρκετα οι επαναληψεις. Τωρα βασιζομαι πιο πολυ στο σκουατ που τα κιλα εκει ειναι σχετικα λιγα. Ακομα πιστευω οτι 20 χρονων ειναι πολυ μεγαλοι για να θεωρουνται "εφηβοι", αλλα αφου ετσι ειναι και στο powerlifting καλώς  :01. Mr. Green:  
Το θεμα ειναι να περασουμε ολοι καλα  :08. Toast:

----------


## tolis93

blood αυτο το event για να περναμε καλα ειναι παντα. δεν γινεται για τον αγωνα κτλπ. γιατι επρεπε να παιρνουμε κ κρητιριο το υψος κιολας μετα ποσοστα λιπους κ ετσι αν το θελαμε πιο δικαιο. το θεμα δεν ειναι τι σηκωνει ο καθε ενας.bodybuilding κανουμε οχι powerlifting.οποτε η συμμετοχη ειναι το θεμα και το ολο κλιμα.  :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## billys15

Αν υπαρξει 1 περιπτωση να μπορεσω να ερθω,λογικα θα παρω μερος μονο στο squat γιατι ο παγκος ξεφευγει.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## procop

μπραβο παιδια  :03. Clap: 
ευκαιρια να ξαναβρεθουμε
edit: αν καποιος ειναι εφηβος και ειναι 85 κιλα,τι γινεται?

----------


## tasos2

> ok.2 μηνες για προετοιμασια.καλα φορτωματα.


3 μηνες οχι 2  :01. Smile:

----------


## vaggan

> 3 μηνες οχι 2


αν παιξεις στις επαναληψεις στο παγκο εισαι κλαση ενα τασο? :01. Unsure: εισαι κατω απο 85?

----------


## tolis93

> 3 μηνες οχι 2


σωστοοοος ακομα καλυτερα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## s0k0s

θα φερω ψευτικο πιστοποιητικο  :01. Mr. Green: 
ας μειωσω ενα χρονο να μπω στους μικρους  :08. Turtle:

----------


## BlooDdeaD_MefiSt

> μπραβο παιδια 
> ευκαιρια να ξαναβρεθουμε
> edit: αν καποιος ειναι εφηβος και ειναι 85 κιλα,τι γινεται?


Kαι 120 κιλα να ειναι στους εφηβους παιζει  :01. Razz:

----------


## tasos2

> αν παιξεις στις επαναληψεις στο παγκο εισαι κλαση ενα τασο?εισαι κατω απο 85?


Nαι στην κλαση 1 αλλα μαλλον θα παιξω μονο στη μεγιστη, δεν τα παω τοσο καλα στις επαναληψεις  :08. Turtle:

----------


## procop

> Kαι 120 κιλα να ειναι στους εφηβους παιζει


ναι, μπερδευτηκα εκει π ελεγε 70 κιλα,

----------


## andrikos3kala

Kατι μου λέει πως υπάρχει πιθανότητα να έρθω για να σας γνωρίσω και να παίξω και στους έφηβους για το χαβαλέ γιατι είμαι λαπάς αρκετά πολύ καλή προσπάθεια εύχομαι να υλοποιηθεί με επιτυχία :02. Welcome:

----------


## tolis93

γουσταρω γιατι μωλις παρατηρησα οτι μπαινω στη κατηγορια εφοιβων για ενα 3 μηνο ολο κ ολο χαχαχαχα :01. Mr. Green:  στο 3ο ομως.....γιατι για θεσμο το παμε δε μπορει.θα χει κ τριτο....

----------


## GURU S.

Μπραβο παιδια που για δευτερη φορα διοργανωνετε εναν τετοιο διαγωνισμο.Αν τηρηθουν οι απλοι κανονες του powerlifting θα ειναι ακομη πιο ωραιος και πιο δικαιος ο φιλικος αυτος αγωνας.Καλη επιτυχια!

----------


## vaggan

> Μπραβο παιδια που για δευτερη φορα διοργανωνετε εναν τετοιο διαγωνισμο.Αν τηρηθουν οι απλοι κανονες του powerlifting θα ειναι ακομη πιο ωραιος και πιο δικαιος ο φιλικος αυτος αγωνας.Καλη επιτυχια!


μπραβο εβαλες στο παγκο 50 σχεδον ολοκληρα κιλα μεσα σε εννια μηνες? :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## tasos2

> Μπραβο παιδια που για δευτερη φορα διοργανωνετε εναν τετοιο διαγωνισμο.Αν τηρηθουν οι απλοι κανονες του powerlifting θα ειναι ακομη πιο ωραιος και πιο δικαιος ο φιλικος αυτος αγωνας.Καλη επιτυχια!


Κανεις μας δεν εχει την εμπειρια να εκτελεσει επακριβως την τεχνικη του powerlifting (εκτος αν εχει ασχοληθει με αυτο), θα πρεπει οι διοργανωτες να το εξηγουν σε εναν-εναν για να το κανει σωστα (εαν φυσικα το ξερουν και οι ιδιοι). 
Εκτος αυτου το να κανουμε παυση 2 δευτερολεπτων στο κατω σημειο θα μειωσει πολυ τις επιδοσεις...

----------


## GURU S.

> μπραβο εβαλες στο παγκο 50 σχεδον ολοκληρα κιλα μεσα σε εννια μηνες?


ΧΑΧΑ!ΝΑΙ!ΚΑΛΟ!Δεν εβαλα μονο 50 αλλα 100 κιλα!Εκεινη την μερα εκανα 0 κιλα σημερα μπορω να κανω 100(μετα τον τραυματισμο ειναι για μενα αθλος),δεν κανω πλακα.Αλλα τωρα σοβαρα, τα κιλα που βλεπεις που εβαλα απο κατω στο προφιλ μου ειναι απο 1998.

----------


## GURU S.

> Κανεις μας δεν εχει την εμπειρια να εκτελεσει επακριβως την τεχνικη του powerlifting (εκτος αν εχει ασχοληθει με αυτο), θα πρεπει οι διοργανωτες να το εξηγουν σε εναν-εναν για να το κανει σωστα (εαν φυσικα το ξερουν και οι ιδιοι). 
> Εκτος αυτου το να κανουμε παυση 2 δευτερολεπτων στο κατω σημειο θα μειωσει πολυ τις επιδοσεις...


Δεν χρειαζεται ιδιατερη εξηγηση Π.Χ το οτι η μαπρα πρπει να ακουμαπει στο στηθος,οι γοφοι να μην σηκωθουν,και μερικα αλλα απλα.Σε δυο τοπικους διαγωνισμους που ημουν κριτης φετος ολα ηταν τοσο απλα και δικαια.Οτι κιλα εγιναν ηταν πραγματικα και δεν υπηρχε καναενα παραπονο.Αλλα οκ.Οτι ειναι.Μια χαρα και ετσι.Θα ειμαι εκει.

----------


## tasos2

> Δεν χρειαζεται ιδιατερη εξηγηση Π.Χ το οτι η μαπρα πρπει να ακουμαπει στο στηθος,οι γοφοι να μην σηκωθουν,και μερικα αλλα απλα.Σε δυο τοπικους διαγωνισμους που ημουν κριτης φετος ολα ηταν τοσο απλα και δικαια.Οτι κιλα εγιναν ηταν πραγματικα και δεν υπηρχε καναενα παραπονο.Αλλα οκ.Οτι ειναι.Μια χαρα και ετσι.Θα ειμαι εκει.


Αυτα ισχυαν και στο περσινο ατλας νομιζω. Αν δεν ακουμπαγε η μπαρα ηταν ακυρο.  Ετσι οπως το πες νομιζα τους αλλους κανονες που ειναι πιο hardcore οπως τα 2 δευτερα παυση πανω στο στηθος

----------


## BlooDdeaD_MefiSt

> Αυτα ισχυαν και στο περσινο ατλας νομιζω. Αν δεν ακουμπαγε η μπαρα ηταν ακυρο.  Ετσι οπως το πες νομιζα τους αλλους κανονες που ειναι πιο hardcore οπως τα 2 δευτερα παυση πανω στο στηθος


Πουθενα δεν υπαρχει "παυση 2 δευτερα". Απλα η εντολη press δινεται αμεσως μολις σταθεροποιηθει η μπαρα στο στηθος και μεχρι να το πει ο κριτης και να αρχισει να πιεζει ο διαγωνιζομενος περναει μισο δευτερολεπτο περιπου. Δεν υπαρχει κανονας που να λεει πρεπει να κανεις παυση κλπ. Ο κανονας λεει μολις ακουσεις press, πιεζεις. Και φυσικα δεν περνανε 2 δευτερα  :01. Wink:  Φιλικα παντα  :08. Toast:

----------


## tasos2

> Πουθενα δεν υπαρχει "παυση 2 δευτερα". Απλα η εντολη press δινεται αμεσως μολις σταθεροποιηθει η μπαρα στο στηθος και μεχρι να το πει ο κριτης και να αρχισει να πιεζει ο διαγωνιζομενος περναει μισο δευτερολεπτο περιπου. Δεν υπαρχει κανονας που να λεει πρεπει να κανεις παυση κλπ. Ο κανονας λεει μολις ακουσεις press, πιεζεις. Και φυσικα δεν περνανε 2 δευτερα  Φιλικα παντα


Nαι ενταξει αλλα μεχρι να το πει ο κριτης περναει αρκετη ωρα. Ενα δευτερολεπτο σιγουρα και σου ριχνει αρκετα τη δυναμη.

----------


## GURU S.

> Nαι ενταξει αλλα μεχρι να το πει ο κριτης περναει αρκετη ωρα. Ενα δευτερολεπτο σιγουρα και σου ριχνει αρκετα τη δυναμη.


H παυση ελαχιστου χρονου και το εντολη press,γινεται για δυο βασικα λογους.Ο πρωτος ειναι για να δει ο κριτης/ες και οι ενδιαφερωμενοι οτι η μπαρα αγγιξε το στηθος(η αν ειναι σκουοτς,οτι τα ποδια ηρθαν στην σωστη θεση) και ο δευτερος ειναι για να αποτρεψει την αποτομη καθοδο της μπαρας και το χτυπημα στο στηθος που η μπορει να τραυματισει τον αθλητη η γιατι με αυτο τον τροπο μπορει να κλεψει λογω της φορας της μπαρας.Οι κανονες σε ολους τους διαγωνισμους η ακομη και στα παιγνιδια μπαινουν για να υπαρχουν ισοι οροι και να μην αδικειται ο "σωστος".

----------


## vaggan

> H παυση ελαχιστου χρονου και το εντολη press,γινεται για δυο βασικα λογους.Ο πρωτος ειναι για να δει ο κριτης/ες και οι ενδιαφερωμενοι οτι η μπαρα αγγιξε το στηθος(η αν ειναι σκουοτς,οτι τα ποδια ηρθαν στην σωστη θεση) και ο δευτερος ειναι για να αποτρεψει την αποτομη καθοδο της μπαρας και το χτυπημα στο στηθος που η μπορει να τραυματισει τον αθλητη η γιατι με αυτο τον τροπο μπορει να κλεψει λογω της φορας της μπαρας.Οι κανονες σε ολους τους διαγωνισμους η ακομη και στα παιγνιδια μπαινουν για να υπαρχουν ισοι οροι και να μην αδικειται ο "σωστος".


αμα το παμε ετσι να μην κανει ουτε arching και αυτο κλεψιμο ειναι...για εμενα η σωστη αρση γινεται με το σωμα κολλημενο στο παγκο

----------


## GURU S.

> αμα το παμε ετσι να μην κανει ουτε arching και αυτο κλεψιμο ειναι...για εμενα η σωστη αρση γινεται με το σωμα κολλημενο στο παγκο


Πολυ σωστα!Οι γλουτοι πρεπει να ακουμπανε στον παγκο και η πλατη.Αν σηκωθουν οι γλουτοι ειναι ακυρο 100%.Μονο η μεση μπορει να εχει κενο.Ετσι γινεται η πιεση παγκου.

----------


## vaggan

> Πολυ σωστα!Οι γλουτοι πρεπει να ακουμπανε στον παγκο και η πλατη.Αν σηκωθουν οι γλουτοι ειναι ακυρο 100%.Μονο η μεση μπορει να εχει κενο.Ετσι γινεται η πιεση παγκου.


θα παρεις μερος φετος σιμο?

----------


## GURU S.

> θα παρεις μερος φετος σιμο?


Οχι φιλε vaggan.Αυτος ο τραυματισμος δεν θεραπευεται.Αυτοματα η πιεση παγκου γινεται απο πιο δυνατη η πιο αδυναμη ασκηση συγκριτικα.Ασε που υπαρχει και ο φοβος.Δεν νομιζω να ξεπερασω τα 100 κιλα(με κλειστη λαβη).Εσυ?

\Most patients are able to return to normal activities of daily living without surgical repair, but non-operative treatment has been shown to lead to significant loss of strength of adduction in flexion. Isokinetic testing has shown that strength returns to 99% of that of the uninjured side in patients treated surgically versus only 56% in patients treated non-operatively [Hanna, 2001].

----------


## vaggan

> Οχι φιλε vaggan.Αυτος ο τραυματισμος δεν θεραπευεται.Αυτοματα η πιεση παγκου γινεται απο πιο δυνατη η πιο αδυναμη ασκηση συγκριτικα.Ασε που υπαρχει και ο φοβος.Δεν νομιζω να ξεπερασω τα 100 κιλα(με κλειστη λαβη).Εσυ?
> 
> \Most patients are able to return to normal activities of daily living without surgical repair, but non-operative treatment has been shown to lead to significant loss of strength of adduction in flexion. Isokinetic testing has shown that strength returns to 99% of that of the uninjured side in patients treated surgically versus only 56% in patients treated non-operatively [Hanna, 2001].


αμα μου επιτρεψουν οι υποχρεωσεις μου σιγουρα. το κακο ομως ειναι οτι αμα δεν εισαι σιγουρος για κατι δεν εχεις και την διαθεση για μια καλη προετοιμασια πχ να αφιερωσεις ενα μεγαλο μερος της προπονησης σου στις κινησεις η στην κινηση που θα συμμετασχεις.οποτε προπονουμαι οπως παντα και αμα κατσει θα παω

----------


## tasos2

> Οι κανονες σε ολους τους διαγωνισμους η ακομη και στα παιγνιδια μπαινουν για να υπαρχουν ισοι οροι και να μην αδικειται ο "σωστος".


Ναι αλλα καμια φορα γινεται το αντιθετο γιατι ο κριτης μποριε να αργησει να πει press ειτε κατα λαθος ειτε εσκεμενα.  Το ειχα δει να γινεται σε αγωνες και ειχανε κανει παραπονα

----------


## BlooDdeaD_MefiSt

> Ναι αλλα καμια φορα γινεται το αντιθετο γιατι ο κριτης μποριε να αργησει να πει press ειτε κατα λαθος ειτε εσκεμενα.  Το ειχα δει να γινεται σε αγωνες και ειχανε κανει παραπονα


Ισως δεν ειχε σταθεροποιηθει η μπαρα στο στηθος του αθλητη καλα, αλλιως ειναι λαθος του κριτη και δεν συμβαινει πολυ συχνα. Αδικιες σε ολα τα αθληματα συμβαινουν γενικα δεν ειναι κατι το πρωτακουστο. Οφτοπικ ειμαστε ομως.. :08. Toast:

----------


## GURU S.

> Ναι αλλα καμια φορα γινεται το αντιθετο γιατι ο κριτης μποριε να αργησει να πει press ειτε κατα λαθος ειτε εσκεμενα.  Το ειχα δει να γινεται σε αγωνες και ειχανε κανει παραπονα


Ολα ειναι πιθανα.Αλλα αγωνας,φιλικος ,εχθρικος οπως θες πες τον χωρις κανονες δεν "παιζει" .

----------


## pepeismenos karga

αυτα ειναι...αιντε με το καλο και ο δευτερος διαγωνισμος....θα ειμαι και εγω εκει...και θα διαγωνιστω και στις 2 λογικα κινησεις...αλλα μονο επαναληψεις....καλη δυναμη σε οσους θα προσπαθησουν να διαγωνιστουν.....

----------


## tolis93

> αυτα ειναι...αιντε με το καλο και ο δευτερος διαγωνισμος....θα ειμαι και εγω εκει...και θα διαγωνιστω και στις 2 λογικα κινησεις...αλλα μονο επαναληψεις....καλη δυναμη σε οσους θα προσπαθησουν να διαγωνιστουν.....


βρες δημητρη π εχεις χαθει εσυ? αντε σε περιμενουμε.καλα στο φετινο θα γινει χαμος παλι.βλεπω περισσοτερους παντως. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτη τη φορα μπορεί να κατέβω και γω αθήνα στο άτλας αν ταιριάξει με παρέα απο καβάλα , γιατί  μόνος με  το αμάξι δεν λέει και θα κατέβω με το πουλί άνετα και γρήγορα  , μέχρι που παίρνω και μέρος στον αγώνα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Toast:

----------


## ελμερ

Ηλια,οχι μπορει....να κατεβεις.... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## goldenera

Κανόνισε το Ηλία! Θα έρθω σίγουρα 1ον για να δω το 'ναό'του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου και 2ον για να γνωρίσω την παρέα :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ηδη εχουμε 2 συμμετοχές,1 στην Εφήβων και 1 στην -85κ .

Όσοι θελουν να συμμετάσχουν,μπορουν να στείλουν  προσωπικο μήνυμα  μενα,
Δεν ειναι δεσμευτικο και δεν σημαινει ότι αν ερθει καποιος τελευταια στιγμη και δεν ειναι στην λιστα πως δεν θα παίξει.Απλα θα μας βοηθησει να ξερουμε πανω κατω ποσος κόσμος θα συμμετεχει και να επιταχυνθουν τόσο οι διαδικασίες αλλα και καποιες αλλες ενεργειες που θα πρέπει να γινουν οργανωτικα εκ μερους μας.
Αυτο που θελω εγω είναι:
Ενα* όνομα* (όχι υποχρεωτικά επώνυμο),*βαρος* και *ηλικια* και *σε ποιες ασκησεις θα διαγωνιστείτε*.
Παραδειγμα  Νικος -24 χρ.- 80 κιλα - Θα διαγωνιστω στα σκουωτ και στον παγκο (επαναλήψεις) + Σκουωτ (μεγιστα κιλα).

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικα το θελω πολυ παιδια , γιατι ψωφάω και για μοχαμπέτια και να συνεχήσω μια παράδοση χρόνων όταν κατεβαίνω στην αθήνα να επισκέπτομαι μουσεία και αξιοθέατα και για να το ρίχνω λίγο έξω να κάνω καμια αλητεία σαν παιδί και γω πάω και στο μέγαρο μουσικής  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## vaggan

> Ηδη εχουμε 2 συμμετοχές,1 στην Εφήβων και 1 στην -85κ .
> 
> Όσοι θελουν να συμμετάσχουν,μπορουν να στείλουν  προσωπικο μήνυμα  μενα,
> Δεν ειναι δεσμευτικο και δεν σημαινει ότι αν ερθει καποιος τελευταια στιγμη και δεν ειναι στην λιστα πως δεν θα παίξει.Απλα θα μας βοηθησει να ξερουμε πανω κατω ποσος κόσμος θα συμμετεχει και να επιταχυνθουν τόσο οι διαδικασίες αλλα και καποιες αλλες ενεργειες που θα πρέπει να γινουν οργανωτικα εκ μερους μας.
> Αυτο που θελω εγω είναι:
> Ενα* όνομα* (όχι υποχρεωτικά επώνυμο),*βαρος* και *ηλικια* και *σε ποιες ασκησεις θα διαγωνιστείτε*.
> Παραδειγμα  Νικος -24 χρ.- 80 κιλα - Θα διαγωνιστω στα σκουωτ και στον παγκο (επαναλήψεις) + Σκουωτ (μεγιστα κιλα).


επισημα κωστα γινεται ζυγισμα??η αναλογα με το τι θα δηλωσει ο καθενας?

----------


## Polyneikos

Γινεται ζύγιση,με ηλεκτρονική ζυγαριά, με ρούχα αλλα χωρίς παπούτσια.
Αν καποιος ειναι πολυ οριακά,δηλαδη 85.100 και νομίζει ότι χωρίς ρούχα μπορεί να παίξει στην -85κ,κάτι που σαφώς τον ευνοεί,εχει το δικαίωμα να μας ζητήσει να ζυγιστεί μονο με εσώρουχο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Δε με βλέπω να διαγωνίζομαι, για οποιαδήποτε άλλη βοήθεια στα οργανωτικά πολύ ευχαρίστως :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Δε με βλέπω να διαγωνίζομαι, για οποιαδήποτε άλλη βοήθεια στα οργανωτικά πολύ ευχαρίστως


Εμείς θα παίξουμε στα Masters,στο τελος  :01. Wink:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## goldenera

Να σαι καλά Polyneikos, που μου υπενθύμησες πως 40ρίζω σε λίγο :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Να σαι καλά Polyneikos, που μου υπενθύμησες πως 40ρίζω σε λίγο


Χα,χα,σειρουλες είμαστε  :08. Toast:

----------


## giannis64

> Ηδη εχουμε 2 συμμετοχές,1 στην Εφήβων και 1 στην -85κ .
> 
> .


ελπιζω μεχρι τον δεκεμβρη ο πρωτος να μην ξεφυγει ηλικιακα, και ο δευτερος να προσεξει την διατροφη του.. :01. ROFL: 

πλακα κανω εε!!  νομιζω πως ειναι νωρις για συμετοχες.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ηδη εχουν γίνει 7 οι συμμετοχές ,καλά παμε  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Μεσσιας

Καλησπερα , Καλη επιτυχια σε οσους θα συμμετασχουν  

Θα ερθω και εγω για να παρω μερος σε παγκο και σκουωτ στους εφηβους  :05. Weights:  
Ελπιζω να γνωριστουμε και απο κοντα  :01. Mr. Green:  


Καλη προετοιμασια. .  !

----------


## BlooDdeaD_MefiSt

> Καλησπερα , Καλη επιτυχια σε οσους θα συμμετασχουν  
> 
> Θα ερθω και εγω για να παρω μερος σε παγκο και σκουωτ στους εφηβους  
> Ελπιζω να γνωριστουμε και απο κοντα  
> 
> 
> Καλη προετοιμασια. .  !


Πςςςς ετσι ρε! Θα καλοπερασουμε 3 μηνες τωρα... :01. Mr. Green:  

Παμε γερα!  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## goldenera

Πάντως αγωνιστεί δεν αγωνιστεί κάποιος πιστεύω πως και μόνο η σκέψη να βρεθεί εκεί και να γνωρίσει και τα άλλα παιδιά του forum θα του δώσει κίνητρο αυτούς του 3 μήνες να προσπαθήσει πιο δυναμικά ότι κάνει :01. Wink:  Σαν πρόκληση ένα πράμα, με το σκεπτικό: πόσο πιο καλός μπορώ να γίνω σε 3 μήνες από τώρα :01. Wink:  Γι'αυτό λέω να πάω για μια προπονησούλα αν και Κυριακή σήμερα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RAMBO

Για δεύτερη φορά ο νέος θέσμος του φόρουμ το Atlas Challenge θα διοργανωθεί  και πάλι στο ιστορικό γυμναστήριο του μεγάλου Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου,να προσπαθήσουμε να είμαστε ακόμα περισσότεροι φετος και να τιμήσουμε με την παρουσία μας την διοργάνωση,είτε αγωνιστούμε είτε ως θεατές..αν κρίνω απο την περσινή φορά μαλλον φέτος δεν θα χωράμε..........ΑΣ ΑΡΧΙΣΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΖΕΣΤΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΑ ΣΙΔΕΡΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ Ο ΑΓΩΝΑΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΚΛΗΡΟΣ :05. Weights:

----------


## morbit_killer

:01. Wink: εγώ θα είμαι εκεί πάντως . Κανω ειδική προετοιμασία ,αλλά θέλω να επισημάνω ότι οι κατηγορίες των επαναλήψεων είναι κάπως τραβηγμένες , δηλαδή αν κάποιος είναι 130κιλά σωματικό βάρος και πάει για επαναλήψεις στα 110 κιλά ,δεν είναι το ίδιο με κάποιον που ζυγίζει 100κιλά . Παντως ευχομε καλή επιτυχία στους αθλητές  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Στο να μπούμε στη διαδικασία να βάζουμε για το κάθε μέλος τα αναλογικά κιλά, είναι λίγο χρονοβόρο και αυτό θα πρέπει να το αποφύγουμε, διαφορετικά η εκδήλωση γίνεται βαρετή και κουραστική τόσο σε αυτούς που συμμετέχουν όσο και για τους θεατές.

----------


## morbit_killer

> Στο να μπούμε στη διαδικασία να βάζουμε για το κάθε μέλος τα αναλογικά κιλά, είναι λίγο χρονοβόρο και αυτό θα πρέπει να το αποφύγουμε, διαφορετικά η εκδήλωση γίνεται βαρετή και κουραστική τόσο σε αυτούς που συμμετέχουν όσο και για τους θεατές.


που δηλώνουμε συμμετοχη?

----------


## NASSER

> που δηλώνουμε συμμετοχη?



ΔΗΛΩΣΗ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΗΣ:
Στον *Administrator Polyneikos* με την ηλικία σας, κατηγορίες που θέλετε να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή, και κατά δύναμη το σωματικό σας βάρος για να γίνει ο διαχωρισμός πιο γρήγορα και κατά δύναμη πιο αξιοκρατικά.

----------


## morbit_killer

> ΔΗΛΩΣΗ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΗΣ:
> Στον *Administrator Polyneikos* με την ηλικία σας, κατηγορίες που θέλετε να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή, και κατά δύναμη το σωματικό σας βάρος για να γίνει ο διαχωρισμός πιο γρήγορα και κατά δύναμη πιο αξιοκρατικά.


Καλημέρα nasser γίνεται επιβεβαίωση απο τον polyneikos για την αποδοχή της δήλωσης η όχι γιατι έχω στείλει προσωπικό μήνυμα δήλωσης συμμετοχής στον συγκεκριμένο υπέυθυνο

----------


## Polyneikos

Εχεις λαβει πμ,περιμενω απάντηση :03. Thumb up:

----------


## RAMBO

Προβλέπεται σφαγή φέτος :08. Rifle:

----------


## BlooDdeaD_MefiSt

> Προβλέπεται σφαγή φέτος


Eτσι :08. Shoot: 
 :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## morbit_killer

> H παυση ελαχιστου χρονου και το εντολη press,γινεται για δυο βασικα λογους.Ο πρωτος ειναι για να δει ο κριτης/ες και οι ενδιαφερωμενοι οτι η μπαρα αγγιξε το στηθος(η αν ειναι σκουοτς,οτι τα ποδια ηρθαν στην σωστη θεση) και ο δευτερος ειναι για να αποτρεψει την αποτομη καθοδο της μπαρας και το χτυπημα στο στηθος που η μπορει να τραυματισει τον αθλητη η γιατι με αυτο τον τροπο μπορει να κλεψει λογω της φορας της μπαρας.Οι κανονες σε ολους τους διαγωνισμους η ακομη και στα παιγνιδια μπαινουν για να υπαρχουν ισοι οροι και να μην αδικειται ο "σωστος".


Η αναπήδηση της μπάρας δεν σου εξασφαλίζει ότι θα σηκώσεις περισσότερα κιλά απο αυτά που οτο σώμα σου γνωρίζει , γίνεται για να μήν χάσεις ενέργεια, κρατώντας την μπάρα στο στήθος εξαντλήσε πιό γρήγορα ,πάντως εγώ προσωπικά το αποφέυγω να χτυπάω την μπάρα ,αν λάβεις μέρος σου ευχομαι καλή επιτυχία !!!

----------


## GURU S.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8DnIOuFCq4 στην αρχη αυτου βιντεο φαινεται καθαρα πως γινεται η σωστη δικαια πιεση παγκου.Τα υπολοιπα ειναι κλεψιματα,μικρα η μεγαλα.Ευχαριστω κιλερ αλλα δεν μπορω να λαβω μερος ουτε για αστειο.

----------


## BlooDdeaD_MefiSt

> Η αναπήδηση της μπάρας δεν σου εξασφαλίζει ότι θα σηκώσεις περισσότερα κιλά απο αυτά που οτο σώμα σου γνωρίζει , γίνεται για να μήν χάσεις ενέργεια, κρατώντας την μπάρα στο στήθος εξαντλήσε πιό γρήγορα ,πάντως εγώ προσωπικά το αποφέυγω να χτυπάω την μπάρα ,αν λάβεις μέρος σου ευχομαι καλή επιτυχία !!!


Δεν γινεται μονο για να μην χασεις ενεργεια το bounce..Αν ηξερες τον νομο δρασης-αντιδρασης του Νευτωνα θα καταλαβαινες... :08. Toast:

----------


## tasos2

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8DnIOuFCq4 στην αρχη αυτου βιντεο φαινεται καθαρα πως γινεται η σωστη δικαια πιεση παγκου.Τα υπολοιπα ειναι κλεψιματα,μικρα η μεγαλα.Ευχαριστω κιλερ αλλα δεν μπορω να λαβω μερος ουτε για αστειο.


Ε οχι ρε συ, αυτος ειδικα τα σταματαει μια ωρα πανω στο στηθος του. Απλα να ακουμπησει η μπαρα ελαφρα χωρις να χτυπησει με δυναμη μια χαρα ειναι και δεν ειναι κλεψιμο.

----------


## GURU S.

> Ε οχι ρε συ, αυτος ειδικα τα σταματαει μια ωρα πανω στο στηθος του. Απλα να ακουμπησει η μπαρα ελαφρα χωρις να χτυπησει με δυναμη μια χαρα ειναι και δεν ειναι κλεψιμο.


 καλα αυτος ειναι ενας επισημος αγωνας γι αυτο.Συμφωνω με αυτο που λες,μια χαρα ειναι.

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια για να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε και να μην αναλωνόμαστε :
Το event δεν ειναι powerlifting και ούτε θελουμε ή έχουμε σκοπό να κινηθουμε με κανονες που διέπονται σε powerlifting events.
Ειναι ενα φιλικό event του φόρουμ.
Όποιος ήταν και στο προηγούμενο,θα είδε ότι υπήρχε ανεκτικότητα,αρκει τελωσπάντως οι κινήσεις να είχαν μια ορθή εκτέλεση.
Ειδικα στις επαναλήψεις των σκουωτ,αν ήμασταν υπερβολικα τυπικοι,καποιοι θα χαναν το 1/3 των επαναλήψεων,αντε τώρα να τον κόψεις τον αλλο σττην μέση αφου έχει κανει 25,να του πεις οι μισες ήταν λάθος,ξαναξεκίνα από την αρχή.
Φυσικά η ανεκτικότητα είναι επι ίσοις όροις,οποτε κανείς δεν εμεινε παραπονεμενος.
Ενας που είχε παραπονεθεί για την ακύρωση της προσπάθειας του,όταν του είπε ο Σπύρος Μπουρναζος να τα ξανακάνει (με την ιδιότητα του κριτή του event) ,δεν εκανε καν προσπαθεια

----------


## GURU S.

> Παιδια για να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε και να μην αναλωνόμαστε :
> Το event δεν ειναι powerlifting και ούτε θελουμε ή έχουμε σκοπό να κινηθουμε με κανονες που διέπονται σε powerlifting events.
> Ειναι ενα φιλικό event του φόρουμ.
> Όποιος ήταν και στο προηγούμενο,θα είδε ότι υπήρχε ανεκτικότητα,αρκει τελωσπάντως οι κινήσεις να είχαν μια ορθή εκτέλεση.
> Ειδικα στις επαναλήψεις των σκουωτ,αν ήμασταν υπερβολικα τυπικοι,καποιοι θα χαναν το 1/3 των επαναλήψεων,αντε τώρα να τον κόψεις τον αλλο σττην μέση αφου έχει κανει 25,να του πεις οι μισες ήταν λάθος,ξαναξεκίνα από την αρχή.
> Φυσικά η ανεκτικότητα είναι επι ίσοις όροις,οποτε κανείς δεν εμεινε παραπονεμενος.
> Ενας που είχε παραπονεθεί για την ακύρωση της προσπάθειας του,όταν του είπε ο Σπύρος Μπουρναζος να τα ξανακάνει (με την ιδιότητα του κριτή του event) ,δεν εκανε καν προσπαθεια


Αφου ξεκινησα λοιπον το θεμα ας γραψω κατι τελευταιο γιατι να μην αναλωνομαστε οπως σωστα λεει ο Πολυνεικος.Καταρχας νομιζω, οι ας πουμε προτασεις οταν κατατιθωνται ευγενικα σε ενα φορουμ πρεπει ειναι ευπροσδεκτες και νομιζω πως ειναι εδω.Οσο αφορα τους κανονες ενος διαγωνισμου εφοσον δεν ειναι επισημος οι διοργανωτες βαζουν οποιους κανονες θελουν.Ετσι μπορουν να επιτραπουν τα παντα σε ολους οπως παλι σωστα ειπε ο Πολυνεικος και αυτο να ειναι δικαιο.π.χ λες επιτρεπεται το τοξο ,το αποτομο κατεβαμα κλπ σε ολους και ο καθενας ας κανει οτι θελει.Αλλα δεν μπορει να πεις επιτρεπεται να μην αγγιξει η μπαρα στο στηθος,γιατι εκει μπαινει το ερωτημα ποση ειναι η αποσταση που επιτρεπεται να απεχει η μπαρα?Αυτο δεν μπορει να οριοθετηθει και γι αυτο ακριβως ο αθλητης που ανεφερε ο Πολυνεικος παραπονεθηκε(αν και με τιποτα δεν ειχε τα κιλα που εβαλε και η μπαρα μεχρι την μεση ειχε φτασει)γιατι απλα σκεφτηκε και γω δεν αγγιξα την μπαρα και αλλοι το ιδιο εκαναν.Οσο αφορα το θεμα των επαναληψεων,δεν χρειαζεται να διακοπει η προσπαθεια του αθλητη, απλα δεν αθροιζονται σαν εγγυρες οι ακυρες επαναληψεις.Τελειωνοντας να πω ειναι πολυ ωραιοι οι αγωνες αυτοι και αξιοι συγχαρητηριων οι διοργανωτες τους και επειδει ειναι αξιολογοι εγραψα μια γνωμη επιπλεον.Καλη επιτυχια!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Oι συμμετοχές από μελη του φόρουμ έφτασαν 10*!! Stay Strong  :05. Weights:

----------


## vaggan

που βρισκεται το γυμναστηριο??ποια ειναι η διευθυνση ακριβως?

----------


## Polyneikos

Πατησίων και Τροίας,περπατώντας την Πατησιων από Αθήνα προς Πατήσια,αφού περάσεις το Πεδίο του Αρεως,στο δεξι σου χέρι.
Στην γωνία υπάρχει ενας Γερμανος.
ΤΟ γυμναστηριο είναι μεσα στο στενό,στην Τροίας.

----------


## morbit_killer

> Πατησίων και Τροίας,περπατώντας την Πατησιων από Αθήνα προς Πατήσια,αφού περάσεις το Πεδίο του Αρεως,στο δεξι σου χέρι.
> Στην γωνία υπάρχει ενας Γερμανος.
> ΤΟ γυμναστηριο είναι μεσα στο στενό,στην Τροίας.


Καλησπέρα polyneiko  το ζύγισμα γίνεται στο γυμναστήριο? πότε γίνεται την ημέρα του διαγωνισμού? η νωρίτερα παρακαλώ να με πληροφορήσετε

----------


## Polyneikos

Η ζύγιση γίνεται παράλληλα με την εγγραφή που θα γίνεται ,1-2 ώρες πριν το event,στο γυμναστήριο,σε ψηφιακή ζυγαριά.
Σε περίπτωση ίδιας επίδοσης,κερδίζει ο αθλητής με το λιγότερο σωματικό βάρος...
Θα ενημερωθείτε παιδια πλήρως, εχουμε καιρό ακομα.

----------


## procop

ελπιζω φετος να εχουμε αλλο χρωμα μπλουζακια,,
και να υπαρχει χωρος για ζεσταμα,για να μην μας ερθουν βαρια τα κιλα!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Τα μπλουζακια οπωσδήποτε θα ειναι διαφορετικού χρώματος και με διαφορετικό σχέδιο...Αναμείνατε τον επόμενο μήνα .... :05. Weights: 
Η διάταξη στο γυμναστήριο θα αλλάξει,θα μετακινηθουν καποια μηχανήματα για περισσότερο χωρο και η ατμοσφαιρα θα είναι πολυ ζεστή... :01. Wink:

----------


## procop

> Τα μπλουζακια οπωσδήποτε θα ειναι διαφορετικού χρώματος και με διαφορετικό σχέδιο...Αναμείνατε τον επόμενο μήνα ....
> Η διάταξη στο γυμναστήριο θα αλλάξει,θα μετακινηθουν καποια μηχανήματα για περισσότερο χωρο και η ατμοσφαιρα θα είναι πολυ ζεστή...


 :03. Clap:  :05. Weights:

----------


## Polyneikos

Είμαστε ετοιμοι να καταλήξουμε σε ενα μπλουζάκι...Πιστεουμε ότι θα αρεσει...
Οι συμμετοχές εως τώρα ειναι στο σύνολο 13  :05. Weights:

----------


## morbit_killer

πάμε πολυ καλά μπράβο πιστέυω οτι θα είναι πιό ενδιαφέρον απο το πρώτο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## procop

> Είμαστε ετοιμοι να καταλήξουμε σε ενα μπλουζάκι...Πιστεουμε ότι θα αρεσει...
> Οι συμμετοχές εως τώρα ειναι στο σύνολο 13


ελπιζω να εχει  V και κοντα μανικια,και να μην ειναι εντονο χρωμα,κατι πιο hardcore :01. Razz:

----------


## Dreiko

> ελπιζω να εχει * V* και κοντα μανικια,και να μην ειναι εντονο χρωμα,κατι πιο hardcore


hardcore και *ξοβυζο* που το θες δε πανε μαζι... :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

:05. Weights: αμανικο με χ τιραντακι και καλικατζουρες για γραμματα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## procop

οχι μεγαλο V , αλλα να ειναι πιο ανετο απο το περσινο,με επνιγε στο λαιμο!!

----------


## morbit_killer

καλησπέρα σε όλους μήπως γνωρίζουμε τι χρώμα θα έχουν τα μπλουζάκια φέτος ? :03. Thumb up:

----------


## morbit_killer

μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος απο τους υπεύθυνους πώς μπορεί κάποιος να αγοράσει , να πάρει ένα απο τα μπλουζάκια της σειράς atlas 2? :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beefmeup

δεν ειναι προς πωληση κ θα δινονται δωρεαν εκεινη την μερα.. :03. Thumb up: 
περισοτερα θα ανακοινωνονται απο αυτο το θεμα,οταν εχουμε κατι να ανακοινωσουμε.

η υπομονη ειναι αρετη. :01. Smile:

----------


## RAMBO

Προβλεπεται σκληρος συναγωνισμος απο οτι μαθαινω και πολλες συμμετοχες ακουγονται :03. Clap:

----------


## BlooDdeaD_MefiSt

> Προβλεπεται σκληρος συναγωνισμος απο οτι μαθαινω και πολλες συμμετοχες ακουγονται


Φιλε Rambo στους εφηβους εισαι? :01. Razz:

----------


## RAMBO

Περσυ ημουν..φετος δεν θα παρω μερος

----------


## BlooDdeaD_MefiSt

> Περσυ ημουν..φετος δεν θα παρω μερος


Κριμα ρε συ και ηθελα να συναγωνιστουμε..Γιατι να μην παιξεις?

----------


## RAMBO

Αμα επαιζα θα ημουν στην κανονικη κατηγορια μειον 80,ειμαι 62 κιλα κ πεσμενος

----------


## Polyneikos

Το μπλουζακι δρομολογήθηκε και θα ειναι περισσότερο hardcore από το περσινο. :01. Wink: 
Η δήλωση συμμετοχής πριν απο το event μέσω του φόρουμ διευκολύνει και εμας έτσι ώστε βασει συμμετοχών και κιλων να υπολογίσουμε τα μεγέθη που θα τυπωθουν.. :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sAVAZz

t shirt 8α παρουν μονο οσοι διαγωνιστουν ετσι??

----------


## niksamaras

Βαλτε και ενα OPEN για αρσεις θανατου εαν γινεται για εμας που τις αγαπαμε!!!   :banana:

----------


## Polyneikos

> t shirt 8α παρουν μονο οσοι διαγωνιστουν ετσι??


Βασικά ναι,ίσως καποια δοθουν σε όσους παρευρεθουν εκει όπως πέρυσι,αλλα κυριώς όσοι θα συμμετάσχουν....Σημαντικο ρόλο παίζει να ξερουμε πόσοι περίπου θα συμμετάσχουν γιατι αν στο τελος προκύψουν όπως πέρυσι αλλα 15 εκτακτες συμμετοχές,δεν μπορουμε να εξασφαλισουμε αριθμό και νουμερα που θα περισσέψουν.




> Βαλτε και ενα OPEN για αρσεις θανατου εαν γινεται για εμας που τις αγαπαμε!!!


Στο 3ο Ατλας γιατί όχι; :01. Wink:  :01. Wink: Καλη επιτυχία για την συμμετοχή σου  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

> Βασικά ναι,ίσως καποια δοθουν σε όσους παρευρεθουν εκει όπως πέρυσι,αλλα κυριώς όσοι θα συμμετάσχουν....Σημαντικο ρόλο παίζει να ξερουμε πόσοι περίπου θα συμμετάσχουν γιατι αν στο τελος προκύψουν όπως πέρυσι αλλα 15 εκτακτες συμμετοχές,δεν μπορουμε να εξασφαλισουμε αριθμό και νουμερα που θα περισσέψουν.
> 
> 
> 
> *Στο 3ο Ατλας* γιατί όχι;Καλη επιτυχία για την συμμετοχή σου


 :05. Weights:  :03. Thumb up:  τετοια ομορφα να διαβαζουμε

----------


## niksamaras

Επιδεσμοι γονατων (knee wraps) επιτρεπονται στο squat?

----------


## Polyneikos

> Επιδεσμοι γονατων (knee wraps) επιτρεπονται στο squat?


Ναι,επιτρέπονται

----------


## ArgoSixna

Νικο είσαι ελλάδα? θα πάρεις μέρος??

----------


## niksamaras

> Νικο είσαι ελλάδα? θα πάρεις μέρος??


Εαν αναφερεσαι σε εμενα τον νικο ( :01. Razz: ) ναι Ελλαδα ειμαι και θα λαβω μερος.  :01. Smile:

----------


## ArgoSixna

Καλή πρωτιά  :03. Clap:

----------


## niksamaras

> Καλή πρωτιά


Ευχαριστω φιλε μου, αλλα ολα κρινονται την μερα του αγωνα  :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η επίσημη αφίσα του 2ου ATLAS CHALLENGE




*

----------


## procop

:03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Για να μαζευόμαστε σιγά σιγά  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ηδη υπάρχει και η *πρωτη γυναικεία συμμετοχή*,απο ποια άλλη;Την Βασια (vasia_dim)
Θα Διαγωνιστεί και φετος με τους άντρες, Αμαζόνα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tasos2

Να ρωτησω, την προηγουμενη φορα τι ωρα ειχε τελειωσει περιπου?

----------


## Polyneikos

Tασο αν θυμαμαι καλά,είχε τελειωσει κατι τις 11 ,αλλά όλα ειναι σχετικά,θα εξαρτηθεί από τις συμμετοχές

----------


## Omegalos

Κριμα που είμαι Καβάλα και δεν μπορω να συμμετεχω, μετα το event προτεινω να πατε και ολοι μαζι για ενα καλο cheat meal!

----------


## BlooDdeaD_MefiSt

> Κριμα που είμαι Καβάλα και δεν μπορω να συμμετεχω, μετα το event προτεινω να πατε και ολοι μαζι για ενα καλο cheat meal!


Να παμε στα goodys στην πλατεια Βικτοριας  :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

Ποπό τί μου θύμησες τώρα...........έχω περάσει άπειρες ώρες με άπειρα golden χάμπουργκερ και σαλάτα σίζαρς όταν ήμουν και εγώ νέος και σπούδαζα εκεί κοντά............έχω χρόνια να πάω από τα μέρη αυτά...υπάρχουν ακόμα τα Goodys? Αν και μάλλον και ειδικά για βράδυ δε θα είναι να κυκλοφορείς πια προς τα εκεί :01. Sad:

----------


## BlooDdeaD_MefiSt

> Ποπό τί μου θύμησες τώρα...........έχω περάσει άπειρες ώρες με άπειρα golden χάμπουργκερ και σαλάτα σίζαρς όταν ήμουν και εγώ νέος και σπούδαζα εκεί κοντά............έχω χρόνια να πάω από τα μέρη αυτά...υπάρχουν ακόμα τα Goodys? Αν και μάλλον και ειδικά για βράδυ δε θα είναι να κυκλοφορείς πια προς τα εκεί


Nαι εκει ειναι  :08. Turtle:

----------


## procop

οντως πρεπει να παμε για cheat! 
goldenera που σπουδαζες?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Κριμα που είμαι Καβάλα και δεν μπορω να συμμετεχω, μετα το event προτεινω να πατε και ολοι μαζι για ενα καλο cheat meal!


αδυνατον...ειναι πολυυυυυς ο κοσμος. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## goldenera

> οντως πρεπει να παμε για cheat! 
> goldenera που σπουδαζες?



Πρώην ΑΣΟΕΕ, νυν ΟΠΑ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## goldenera

> αδυνατον...ειναι πολυυυυυς ο κοσμος.



Ε και τί? Νηστικοί θα μείνουμε? :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

καλα μακαρι να μαζευτουμε μερικοι απο το φορουμ να παμε,απλα επειδη ειναι Σαββατο θα θελουν να την κοπανησουν

----------


## goldenera

Ααααα παιδιά δε θα κάνω ολόκληρη επιχείρηση απόδρασης από το σπίτι για να μου την κοπανήσετε αμέσως :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## procop

το ιδιο εχοθμε σπουδασει( ΟΔΕ)

εγω λεω να παμε ,για μεταπροπονητικο γευμα,και αν εχει και καμια κρεπερι καλα θα ειναι για μετα :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μπλουζάκια *σε όσους θα συμμετεχουν στο event* θα μπορουμε να εξασφαλίσουμε από την στιγμη  που θα δηλωνουν συμμετοχή μεσω του φόρουμ,μεχρι και 1 εβδομάδα πριν το event,δηλαδή στις 25 Νοεμβρίου.
*Θα το παραλαμβάνουν κατά την ώρα της εγγραφής τους.*
Ο αριθμός που θα τυπωθεί θα ειναι συγκεκριμενος και περιορισμένος και για αυτους που θα ερθουν εκτακτα εκεινη την ημέρα,δεν θα ειναι σιγουρο ότι θα μπορουμε να εξασφαλίσουμε νουμερο κτλ...

Ενα προσχέδιο της μπλουζας ειναι αυτο:

----------


## tolis93

ολα και ολα.εγω θα κατσω απο τη στιγμη π θα ρθω.και θα κατσω μεχρι αιδιας :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## goldenera

Ωραίος ο Τόλης :03. Thumb up:  Το Avatar σου τί λέει?

----------


## goldenera

> Μπλουζάκια *σε όσους θα συμμετεχουν στο event* θα μπορουμε να εξασφαλίσουμε από την στιγμη  που θα δηλωνουν συμμετοχή μεσω του φόρουμ,μεχρι και 1 εβδομάδα πριν το event,δηλαδή στις 25 Νοεμβρίου.*Θα το παραλαμβάνουν κατά την ώρα της εγγραφής τους.*
> Ο αριθμός που θα τυπωθεί θα ειναι συγκεκριμενος και περιορισμένος και για αυτους που θα ερθουν εκτακτα εκεινη την ημέρα,δεν θα μπορουμε να εξασφαλίσουμε νουμερο κτλ...
> 
> Ενα προσχέδιο της μπλουζας ειναι αυτο:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55820


Κύριε διαχειριστά μήπως περισέψει και κανένα για εμάς που θα περάσουμε δια πυρός και σιδήρου για να έρθουμε? :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RAMBO

Φετος θα μεινω πισω απο τα φωτα,θα χασω και το μπουζακι... :01. Sad:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

δεν πειραζει,θα'χεις εμενα για παρεα,δε χρειαζεσαι κατι αλλο. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

γιατι δε παιρνετε μερος ?? :01. Unsure:

----------


## RAMBO

Cobra μην σε ανχωνει για παρεα,θα υπαρχει..εσυ κοιτα να παρεις μερος να γινει λιγο πανικος :01. Razz: 

Τολη εχω τα φωτα μου στραμμενα αλλου...

----------


## tolis93

> Cobra μην σε ανχωνει για παρεα,θα υπαρχει..εσυ κοιτα να παρεις μερος να γινει λιγο πανικος
> 
> Τολη εχω τα φωτα μου στραμμενα αλλου...


 αν το αξιζει αυτο το αλλου χαλαλι :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Κύριε διαχειριστά μήπως περισέψει και κανένα για εμάς που θα περάσουμε δια πυρός και σιδήρου για να έρθουμε?


Θα δούμε Γιάννη ,τα μπλουζάκια που θα τυπωθουν θα είναι συγκεκριμένα,περυσι ας πουμε είχαν παρει και ατομα που περευρέθησαν ως θεατές.
Επίσης να πω για παιδιά που δεν θα ερθουν και μου στελνουν πμ για να αγοράσουν το μπλουζάκι , τα μπλουζάκια δεν ειναι προς πώληση, δεν θα μπουμε δηλαδη στην διαδικασία αποστολής,ειναι μονο για το event  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tasos2

Θα μπορουμε να μπουμε στα αποδυτηρια να αλλαξουμε ετσι? Δηλαδη να μην ερθουμε κατευθειαν με τα αθλητικα ρουχα?

----------


## Pavlos19

μια ερωτηση,το σκουωτ εφηβων μεχρι τι ηλικια ειναι? σκεφτομαι να συμμετασχω

----------


## Polyneikos

> Θα μπορουμε να μπουμε στα αποδυτηρια να αλλαξουμε ετσι? Δηλαδη να μην ερθουμε κατευθειαν με τα αθλητικα ρουχα?


Eννοείται,την συγκεκριμένη ημέρα το γυμναστήριο θα παραμείνει κλειστο και θα διατεθεί αποκλειστικκα για το δικο μας event




> μια ερωτηση,το σκουωτ εφηβων μεχρι τι ηλικια ειναι? σκεφτομαι να συμμετασχω


Μεχρι 20 ετων.Δηλαδή μεχρι 19 ετων,11 μηνών και 30 ημερών.

----------


## morbit_killer

> Θα δούμε Γιάννη ,τα μπλουζάκια που θα τυπωθουν θα είναι συγκεκριμένα,περυσι ας πουμε είχαν παρει και ατομα που περευρέθησαν ως θεατές.
> Επίσης να πω για παιδιά που δεν θα ερθουν και μου στελνουν πμ για να αγοράσουν το μπλουζάκι , τα μπλουζάκια δεν ειναι προς πώληση, δεν θα μπουμε δηλαδη στην διαδικασία αποστολής,ειναι μονο για το event


Καλησπέρα polyneiko αν δεν γίνομαι βαρετός ,θέλω να κάνω μία ερώτηση , με τα μπλουζάκια πώς θα γνωρίζετε,  ποιο κάνει σε ποιόν? ,δεδομένου ότι είναι περιορισμένου αριθμού τα κομμάτια και σε κάποιους θα κάνουν xxl η xxxxl ανάλογα με την γραμμή του t-shirt   :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

Για αυτο λέμε ότι ειναι σημαντικο να δηλωνετε η συμμετοχή,όπου ο καθενας λεει το σωματικο του βαρος,οπότε εχουμε ενα μπουσουλα.
Αν δεν ξερω ας πουμε ότι θα ερθουν 15 ατομα των 115 κιλων (τυχαίο παραδειγμα),θα ειναι δυσκολο να βγουν 15 μπλουζακια XXL.
Το βαρος πεφτει σε νουμερα medium-large π.χ.

----------


## panos32

Καλησπερα!
Θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση: εγω που εχω γενεθλια τελη νοεμβριου και γινομαι 20 ετων δεν γινεται να λαβω μερος στην κατηγορια εφηβων που τοσο πολυ θελω??(νομιζω ειναι για 5-6 ημερες διαφορα).

Επειδη ειμαι 70 και κατι ψιλα απο κιλα το να παω στην κατηγορια (85-) δεν θα τα καταφερω τα κιλα πιστευω και θελω τοσο πολυ να συμμετασχω!!

----------


## just chris

μεχρι 1 δεκεμβριου ποιος ζει ποιος πεθαινει,ψηνομαι να ερθω παντως.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Καλησπερα!
> Θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση: εγω που εχω γενεθλια τελη νοεμβριου και γινομαι 20 ετων δεν γινεται να λαβω μερος στην κατηγορια εφηβων που τοσο πολυ θελω??(νομιζω ειναι για 5-6 ημερες διαφορα).
> 
> Επειδη ειμαι 70 και κατι ψιλα απο κιλα το να παω στην κατηγορια (85-) δεν θα τα καταφερω τα κιλα πιστευω και θελω τοσο πολυ να συμμετασχω!!


Eλα Πανο και το πολυ πολυ αν κερδίσεις να μας κανουν καμια ένσταση  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## panos32

> Eλα Πανο και το πολυ πολυ αν κερδίσεις να μας κανουν καμια ένσταση


Τελεια!
Σας ευχαριστω τοτε θα ερθω!
Σας εχω στειλει ενα pm νομιζω κυριε admin,οποτε μπορειτε να με υπολογισετε.Κατηγορια squat(max reps) σιγουρα βαλτε.

----------


## Μεσσιας

Ρε παιδια αφου ειπαμε ως 20 χρονων , γιατι το αλλαζουμε το οριο ?  :01. Razz:  Ηδη ειναι πολυ ανεβασμενη η ηλικια  :01. Unsure: 

Μη παρεξηγηθει κανεις...Φιλικα παμε ολοι  :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

> Ρε παιδια αφου ειπαμε ως 20 χρονων , γιατι το αλλαζουμε το οριο ?  Ηδη ειναι πολυ ανεβασμενη η ηλικια 
> 
> Μη παρεξηγηθει κανεις...Φιλικα παμε ολοι


δεν ειναι ομως αδικο για 5-6 μερες να αγωνηστει σε κατηγορια π θα παιζουν ατομα εκτος συναγωνισμου για αυτον? ειναι το ιδιο σα να ειναι καποιος 85,1 κιλα στη περιπτωση του ατλας :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Μεσσιας

Μα εξαντλει εντελως το οριο ηλικιας  :01. Razz: 
Αδικο λογικα θα ειναι και μενα που ειμαι 16 να κανω τα ιδια με καποιον 20χρονο  :08. Turtle: 

Νομιζω παντως οτι για 10 κιλα στο σκουατ δεν ειναι τρελη η διαφορα...  :05. Weights: 

Ασε που αν ηταν καποιος 85,1 δε θα συμφερε οσους ηταν 75 κιλα ας πουμε...Ας προσπαθουσε να τα χασει για να παιξει κανονικα  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

μωρε δεκτο αυτο με τα κιλα. και αντε δεκτο στο γεγονος οτι παιζει μετα μεχρι και 95 κιλα εχει ενα οριο παλι. αν καποιος ηταν 95,2 ξερω γω θα ταν ζορι.γιατι θα παιζε κ με ανω των 100 κιλων αντιπαλους. και δεν ειναι τα 10 κιλα.ειναι οτι αυτα τα 10 κιλα θα του ριξουν 3-4-5 επαναληψεις και θα παιζει κοντρα σε ατομα που εχουν πολλες περισσοτερες επαναληψεις με αυτα τα κιλα.εκει ειναι το θεμα.το εφηβων λογικα εχει γινει γιατι δε μπορει ενας 17-18-19 χρονων που γυμναζεται 1-2 αντε μαξ 4 χρονια να συναγωνηστει ενα που γυμναζεται 7-8.με αλλη αναπτυξη κτλπ. πολυ το φιλοσοφισαμε.εξαλου οι μοντ αποφασησαν .και η ηλικια δεν ειναι οπως και τα κιλα.οι 5-6 μερες μεγαλυτερης ηλικιας δε του δινουν κατι εξτρα. ειναι πιο δικαιο να παιξει κοντρα με ενα παιδι 18-19 παρα με καποιον 28-29

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια μην τρελαίνεστε,από το να μην ερθει καποιος ,αν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι ας ερθει να παίξει και ας ειναι εκτος συναγωνισμού.
Δεν ειναι θεμα η νικη σε αυτο το event. :05. Weights:

----------


## Μεσσιας

Αυτο που προσπαθω να πω ειναι οτι καποιος 20+ κατι μερες εχει εξαντλησει το οριο της ηλικιας και ειναι πλεον μεγαλυτερος απο τον καθενα μας αρα εχει ενα +...Μπορουσε παντως να δοκιμασει στην κατηγορια του
Σιγουρα η ηλικια στον διαγωνισμο δε θα παιξει μεγαλο ρολο μιας και εγω πχ μπορει να ειμαι καλυτερος απο καποιον που παιζει και στις μεγαλυτερες κατηγοριες 
Αφου οι μοντ συμφωνησαν δεν υπαρχει θεμα...Για να περασουμε καλα παμε  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Βασικοί Κανόνες Atlas Challenge*


1. *Η εγγραφη και η  ζύγιση των αθλητών* θα πραγματοποιηθεί 2 ωρες πριν την έναρξη του Atlas Challenge και θα διαρκεσει 1:30 ωρα στο συνολο *(16:00-17:30)* 
Το event θα ξεκινήσει στις *18:00.*



2. Επιτρέπονται ζώνες και ιμάντες, αλλά όχι φόρμες powerlifting (lifting suits).



3. Κάθε αθλητής θα έχει *1 προσπάθεια ανά κατηγορία συμμετοχής*, εκτός από τις *OPEN που θα έχουν 3 προσπάθειες ανά κατηγορία*.

Στις ανοικτές κατηγορίες τα κιλά θα ξεκινησουν ως εξης :

*Bench Press* Βαρος Έναρξης OPEN:120 κιλά

*Squat* Βάρος Έναρξης OPEN:140 κιλά



4. Στις κατηγορίες με τις μέγιστες επαναληψεις  όσες επαναλήψεις γίνονται με κακή εκτέλεση από τον διαγωνιζόμενο δεν θα προσμετρούνται στο συνολο των επαναλήψεων που θα πραγματοποιήσει ο κάθε αθλητής  


*Πιο συγκεκριμένα:*

4α . Ο μηρός του αθλητή *στην κίνηση του Squat* πρέπει να είναι χαμηλότερος ή  έστω παράλληλος με το έδαφος αλλιώς ο αθλητής θα ακυρώνεται ή δεν θα μετριέται η συγκεκριμένη επανάληψη






4β. Στην κίνηση *Bench Press* η μπάρα στο χαμηλότερο σημείο της πρέπει να ακουμπάει στο στήθος, ενώ στο ψηλότερο σημείο της πρέπει οι αγκώνες να είναι σχεδόν τεντωμένοι.


 5. Στην *περίπτωση ισοπαλίας* νικητής θα είναι ο αθλητής με το *μικρότερο σωματικό βάρος*.

----------


## 141004

παιδια θα παρω και εγω μερος στους εφηβους για bench press..σε ποιον να απευθυνθω για να λαβω μερος?

----------


## ελμερ

Στον Polyneiko στειλ του προσωπικο μηνυμα με τα στοιχεια σου ηλικια βαρος κτλ.... :02. Welcome:

----------


## 141004

> Στον Polyneiko στειλ του προσωπικο μηνυμα με τα στοιχεια σου ηλικια βαρος κτλ....


σε ευχαριστω πολυ.. τον ενημερωσα  :08. Turtle:

----------


## tolis93

> παιδια θα παρω και εγω μερος στους εφηβους για bench press..σε ποιον να απευθυνθω για να λαβω μερος?


καλως τον.καταλαβα να μετραμε απο 2η θεση και κατω ολοι  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## 141004

> καλως τον.καταλαβα να μετραμε απο 2η θεση και κατω ολοι


η κατηγοριαα ειναι μεχρι 20 χρονων πιστευω οτι θα πεσει πολυ ανταγωνισμος! 
οπως και να εχει θα μιλησουμε κατω απο την μπαρα ΄ :01. Wink: 
δεν μετραει τοσο το αποτελεσμα πιστευω η φαση θα ειναι πολυ καλη κατα την γνωμη μου  ! καλη επιτυχια σε ολους μας ! ¨ :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Polyneikos

Τα μπλουζάκια του event  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Απλά τέλειο... θα φορεθεί πολύ τον χειμώνα  :01. Smile:

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Αυτα τα μπλουζακια τα λαμβανουμε μονο αμα παρουμε μερος στο Atlas;;
Γιατι μενω Θεσσαλονικη και θα ηθελα να προμηθευτω μια μπλουζα

----------


## Polyneikos

> Αυτα τα μπλουζακια τα λαμβανουμε μονο αμα παρουμε μερος στο Atlas;;
> Γιατι μενω Θεσσαλονικη και θα ηθελα να προμηθευτω μια μπλουζα


Τα μπλουζακια εχουν τυπωθει σε περιορισμένο αριθμο για αυτους που θα συμμετασχουν στο Ατλας.Για αυτο και δινονται δωρεαν. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

> Τα μπλουζακια εχουν τυπωθει σε περιορισμένο αριθμο για αυτους που θα συμμετασχουν στο Ατλας.Για αυτο και δινονται δωρεαν.


Κριμα  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad: 
Δεν πειραζει ευχαριστω

----------


## Metalhead|T|

αν δεν εχω καποια υποχρέωση θα χαρώ να περάσω να δω οσους πάρουν(και οχι) συμμετοχή...

----------


## procop

απιστευτο χρωμα,μπραβο polyneike!

----------


## chro

Στις κατηγορίες open, δηλώνει ο καθένας ότι βάρος θέλει? Πχ bench press πρώτη προσπάθεια 125, δεύτερη 130 ,τρίτη 132.5 ?

----------


## Polyneikos

> Στις κατηγορίες open, δηλώνει ο καθένας ότι βάρος θέλει? Πχ bench press πρώτη προσπάθεια 125, δεύτερη 130 ,τρίτη 132.5 ?




Στις ανοικτές κατηγορίες τα κιλά θα ξεκινησουν ως εξης :

*Bench Press* Βαρος Έναρξης OPEN:120 κιλά

*Squat* Βάρος Έναρξης OPEN:140 κιλά

Τα κιλά περυσι ανεβαιναν ανα 10 στην μπάρα.
120 π.χ. Κανανε όσοι θελανε,ρωταγαμε αν θα κανει καποιος με 130,τα βαζαμε,κανανε,μετα με 140 κοκ

----------


## Metalhead|T|

αν και λίγο οφ τόπικ...τσέκαρα και τα βιντεάκια που εχουν ανέβει στο youtube..πολύ καλή δουλειά..αν και προτείνω φέτος η ''καλυψη-βιντεοσκοπηση- του event'' να 
γινει απο σταθερό και λίγο υπερηψωμένο σημείο ωστε να μην εχετε θέμα με ατομα μπροστά στην κάμερα....οσοι θέλουν να δηλώσουν συμμετοχή?..μεχρι ποτε?


ισχύει αυτο δηλαδη η πρεπει καποιος να το προ-δηλώσει? ----> . Η εγγραφη και η ζύγιση των αθλητών θα πραγματοποιηθεί 2 ωρες πριν την έναρξη του Atlas Challenge και θα διαρκεσει 1:30 ωρα στο συνολο (16:00-17:30) 
Το event θα ξεκινήσει στις 18:00.

η κατηγορία για το bench press Οne rep max  εχει οριο ηλικίας?

----------


## MindOverMatter

> Στις ανοικτές κατηγορίες τα κιλά θα ξεκινησουν ως εξης :
> 
> *Bench Press* Βαρος Έναρξης OPEN:120 κιλά
> 
> *Squat* Βάρος Έναρξης OPEN:140 κιλά
> 
> Τα κιλά περυσι ανεβαιναν ανα 10 στην μπάρα.
> 120 π.χ. Κανανε όσοι θελανε,ρωταγαμε αν θα κανει καποιος με 130,τα βαζαμε,κανανε,μετα με 140 κοκ


Γειά χαρά, polyneikos!

Έχω δηλώσει συμμετοχή και σκοπεύω να έρθω έτσι κ αλλιώς...

...αλλά γιατί δεν δοκιμάζετε να ανεβαίνετε ανά 5 κιλά αντί για ανά 10? Έτσι και αλλιώς οι συμμετέχοντες έχουν 3 προσπάθειες, και να υπάρχει κ ένα ζευγάρι 2.5άρια πιατάκια να μπαινοβγαίνουν δεν είναι και τίποτα σπουδαίο.

Με δυο λόγια, είναι κάτι εύκολο, δεν είναι κάτι που θα επιβαρύνει χρονικά το meet, και είναι κάτι που μπορεί να δώσει λίγο μεγαλύτερη ελευθερία στους συμμετέχοντες να διαλέξουν τις προσπάθειές τους.

----------


## Polyneikos

> αν και λίγο οφ τόπικ...τσέκαρα και τα βιντεάκια που εχουν ανέβει στο youtube..πολύ καλή δουλειά..αν και προτείνω φέτος η ''καλυψη-βιντεοσκοπηση- του event'' να 
> γινει απο σταθερό και λίγο υπερηψωμένο σημείο ωστε να μην εχετε θέμα με ατομα μπροστά στην κάμερα....οσοι θέλουν να δηλώσουν συμμετοχή?..μεχρι ποτε?
> 
> 
> ισχύει αυτο δηλαδη η πρεπει καποιος να το προ-δηλώσει? ----> . Η εγγραφη και η ζύγιση των αθλητών θα πραγματοποιηθεί 2 ωρες πριν την έναρξη του Atlas Challenge και θα διαρκεσει 1:30 ωρα στο συνολο (16:00-17:30) 
> Το event θα ξεκινήσει στις 18:00.
> 
> η κατηγορία για το bench press Οne rep max  εχει οριο ηλικίας?


*Η επίσημη εγγραφή και η ζύγιση ειναι απαραίτητα για την συμμετοχή του διαγωνιζόμενοι να γίνουν την ημέρα του αγώνα, 16:00-17:30.*
Μην αρκεστεί δηλαδή καποιος στος γεγονός ότι εχει δηλωσει εδω και ερθει να παίξει π.χ. κατευθειαν στις 9 .Θα δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα στην ομαλη ροή του event,γιατι θα πρεπει να σταματησουμε για να παμε να τον ζυγίσουμε κτλ κτλ.
Ο ουσιαστικός λόγος που δηλωνονται μεσω του φόρουμ οι συμμετοχές ειναι για να εχουμε ως διοργανωτες καποια εικόνα από το πως συμπληρώνονται οι κατηγορίες και να τρέξει πιο γρήγορα το event.

Δε υπάρχει όριο ηλικίας,στην μόνη κατηγορία που θα ελέγχεται η ηλικία είναι η κατηγορία εφήβων,όπου οι διαγωνιζόμενοι θα πρεπει να ειναι κάτω των 20.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Γειά χαρά, polyneikos!
> 
> Έχω δηλώσει συμμετοχή και σκοπεύω να έρθω έτσι κ αλλιώς...
> 
> ...αλλά γιατί δεν δοκιμάζετε να ανεβαίνετε ανά 5 κιλά αντί για ανά 10? Έτσι και αλλιώς οι συμμετέχοντες έχουν 3 προσπάθειες, και να υπάρχει κ ένα ζευγάρι 2.5άρια πιατάκια να μπαινοβγαίνουν δεν είναι και τίποτα σπουδαίο.
> 
> Με δυο λόγια, είναι κάτι εύκολο, δεν είναι κάτι που θα επιβαρύνει χρονικά το meet, και είναι κάτι που μπορεί να δώσει λίγο μεγαλύτερη ελευθερία στους συμμετέχοντες να διαλέξουν τις προσπάθειές τους.


Θα το δούμε αυτό,αναλογα με την ροή της κατηγορίας. :01. Wink:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

λήξη δήλωσης συμμετοχής??...
ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση..!

----------


## vaggan

> λήξη δήλωσης συμμετοχής??...
> ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση..!


ρε αγορι μου :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: δηλωσε συμμετοχη εσυ αν ψηνεσαι και αν δεις οτι δεν τα καταφερνεις να πας στειλε ενα πμ μια δυο μερες πριν  και ανεβαλλε το αθηναιος εισαι?

----------


## Metalhead|T|

σωστός..(ναι αθηναίος..κεντρο κιόλας κοντα στο gym  :01. Mr. Green: ) το θέμα ειναι οτι να μην δημιουργηθεί μπέρδεμα πράττοντας ετσι..οπως κια να έχει θα το κοιτάξω  :02. Welcome:

----------


## vaggan

> σωστός..(ναι αθηναίος..κεντρο κιόλας κοντα στο gym ) το θέμα ειναι οτι να μην δημιουργηθεί μπέρδεμα πράττοντας ετσι..οπως κια να έχει θα το κοιτάξω


εισαι διπλα και το σκεφτεσαι?βουρρρρρρρρρρρρ

----------


## tasos2

Αν παμε μονο στην οπεν κατηγορια χρειαζεται να μας ζυγισετε? Για να μην ερθουμε κι απο τις 4 γι αυτο ρωταω.

----------


## Dreiko

ναι πρεπει,γιατι σε περιπτωση ισοπαλιας κερδιζει το μικροτερο σωματικο βαρος...

----------


## tolis93

> σωστός..(ναι αθηναίος..κεντρο κιόλας κοντα στο gym ) το θέμα ειναι οτι να μην δημιουργηθεί μπέρδεμα πράττοντας ετσι..οπως κια να έχει θα το κοιτάξω


ψησου να ρθεις διπλα εισαι.ε στο φιναλε 4 μεχρι τις 6 6 κ κατι π θα αρχισουμε θα μεταλλοσυζητησουμε :08. Turtle:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

> ψησου να ρθεις διπλα εισαι.ε στο φιναλε 4 μεχρι τις 6 6 κ κατι π θα αρχισουμε θα μεταλλοσυζητησουμε


αν δεν συμμετέχω θα έρθω σίγουρα για να δω  :01. Smile Wide:  οσο για τη συζητηση..καλααα εισαι  :05. Weights:   :08. Toast:

----------


## RAMBO

Λιγοτερο απο μηνας εμεινε..... :05. Weights:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

3 εβδομάδες έμειναν για πότε περνάει ο καιρός χαμπάρι δεν θα πάρουμε  :01. Razz:

----------


## vaggan

> 3 εβδομάδες έμειναν για πότε περνάει ο καιρός χαμπάρι δεν θα πάρουμε


θα παρεις και εσυ μερος ηλια? :01. Smile:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> θα παρεις και εσυ μερος ηλια?


λέω να πάρω βαγγέλη αλλα μετα στο συμπόσιο το μετααγωνιστικό  :08. Toast: , όχι ότι δεν θα μπορούσα βέβαια αλλα  θα έχω άλλο ρόλο εκεί , άσε που μετα απο τόσα χρόνια και το πρωί απ τον ύπνο να είμαι μπορεί και να κάνω καμια 170 κιλα πάγκο οπότε θα είναι σαν να κλεβω απο εκκλησία  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## vaggan

> λέω να πάρω βαγγέλη αλλα μετα στο συμπόσιο το μετααγωνιστικό , όχι ότι δεν θα μπορούσα βέβαια αλλα  θα έχω άλλο ρόλο εκεί , άσε που μετα απο τόσα χρόνια και το πρωί απ τον ύπνο να είμαι μπορεί και να κάνω καμια 170 κιλα πάγκο οπότε θα είναι σαν να κλεβω απο εκκλησία


αυτο να μου πεις :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ελμερ

Δηλαδη Ηλια θα ερθεις φετος στο Atlas ε? :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> λέω να πάρω βαγγέλη αλλα μετα στο συμπόσιο το μετααγωνιστικό , όχι ότι δεν θα μπορούσα βέβαια αλλα  θα έχω άλλο ρόλο εκεί , άσε που μετα απο τόσα χρόνια και το πρωί απ τον ύπνο να είμαι μπορεί και να κάνω καμια 170 κιλα πάγκο οπότε θα είναι σαν να κλεβω απο εκκλησία


μακαρι να γινει Ηλια το συμποσιο.

οσο για τα 170κιλα χωρις βιντεο δεν πιστευουμε :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Dreiko

Σημερα στα πλαισια μιας προπονησης στο γυμναστηριο του Σπυρου Μπουρναζου,καναμε και μια πρωτη φωτογραφιση με τα μπλουζακια του event για τα ματια σας μονο! :01. Razz: 

Η ολομελεια... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

α βαγγέλη ωραίες φωτο όλα τα καλα παιδια αγόρια και κορίτσια  :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> μακαρι να γινει Ηλια το συμποσιο.
> 
> οσο για τα 170κιλα χωρις βιντεο δεν πιστευουμε


σιγα τα αυγα ρε κόμπρα λές και είναι κανένας άθλος για μενα εδω στην προπόνηση με επαναλήψεις τα κάναμε με τον στρατη τι διάολο για μια δεν θα μπορέσω αλλα όρεξη είχα τωρα να αποδείξω , εδω στο κανονικο πρόγραμμα τα 150 βγάζω μια 8αρα μόνος , αλλα είπαμε τόπο στα νειάτα , εμείς σε κανένα διαγωνισμό μαγειρικής η ψαρέματος πλέον  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

πλακα κανω βρε συ Ηλια :08. Turtle: 

Dreiko ποια ολομελεια ρε συ?πού ειναι ο Διονυσης? :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Dreiko

συνεχεια των φωτογραφιων....αυτη τη φορα επι τω εργω.... :05. Weights:

----------


## magdaline

Ηλία θα κατέβεις Αθενς;  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  φέρε το δερματοπτυχόμετρο μαζι  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Dreiko

> Dreiko ποια ολομελεια ρε συ?πού ειναι ο Διονυσης?


ειναι νυχτοπουλι αυτος αν δε παει 12 δε βγαινει... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ηλία θα κατέβεις Αθενς;  φέρε το δερματοπτυχόμετρο μαζι


γιατί όχι αν το θυμηθώ θα το πάρω , τα εργαλεία κάνουν το μάστορα λένε :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες..
Μακαρι να μου δινοτανε η ευκαιρια να κατεβω αθηνα για το Atlas

----------


## jonaras

Καλησπερα,να σας ρωτησω ποσες συμμετοχες υπαρχουν μεχρι στιγμης στα   Squat Εφήβων?

----------


## magdaline

> γιατί όχι αν το θυμηθώ θα το πάρω , τα εργαλεία κάνουν το μάστορα λένε


ολε! θα είμαι κ εγώ εκεί τότε!

----------


## tolis93

θα μαζευτει καλοοος κοσμος. ελα 20 μερες εμειναν :05. Weights:

----------


## RAMBO

Αυτα ειναι.. :03. Clap:  ο Αdmin  τεσταρει τις αντοχες στο μπλουζακι να υποθεσω :05. Weights:

----------


## goldenera

Φανταστκές φωτό, φανταστικό γυμναστήριο!! Dreiko φίλε, δώσε και κανένα όνομα από τα παιδιά του forum στις φωτό (και τα username και τα κανονικά, γιατί επ'ευκαιρίας να πω ότι πολλά παιδιά εδώ τα ξέρω με το username και δεν ξέρω τα κανονικά ονόματα :01. Unsure: )  να μαθαίνω και το who is who...εκτός βέβαια από τον Κο Σπύρο που τον ξέρουμε όλοι :01. Wink:  Μήπως να κάνουμε ένα thread αντιστοίχησης ονομάτων και username :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vaggan

> σιγα τα αυγα ρε κόμπρα λές και είναι κανένας άθλος για μενα εδω στην προπόνηση με επαναλήψεις τα κάναμε με τον στρατη τι διάολο για μια δεν θα μπορέσω αλλα όρεξη είχα τωρα να αποδείξω , εδω στο κανονικο πρόγραμμα τα 150 βγάζω μια 8αρα μόνος , αλλα είπαμε τόπο στα νειάτα , εμείς σε κανένα διαγωνισμό μαγειρικής η ψαρέματος πλέον


ηλια παρε μερος για το ευ αγωνιζεσθαι δεν εχεις να αποδειξεις τιποτα σε κανεναν ουτε εμεις που θα παρουμε μερος βεβαια :08. Toast:

----------


## Dreiko

> Φανταστκές φωτό, φανταστικό γυμναστήριο!! Dreiko φίλε, δώσε και κανένα όνομα από τα παιδιά του forum στις φωτό (και τα username και τα κανονικά, γιατί επ'ευκαιρίας να πω ότι πολλά παιδιά εδώ τα ξέρω με το username και δεν ξέρω τα κανονικά ονόματα)  να μαθαίνω και το who is who...εκτός βέβαια από τον Κο Σπύρο που τον ξέρουμε όλοι Μήπως να κάνουμε ένα thread αντιστοίχησης ονομάτων και username


απο το forum ειμαστε εγω,ο κωστας και ο Γ.Διακογιαννης... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Stella

> λέω να πάρω βαγγέλη αλλα μετα στο συμπόσιο το μετααγωνιστικό , όχι ότι δεν θα μπορούσα βέβαια αλλα  θα έχω άλλο ρόλο εκεί , άσε που μετα απο τόσα χρόνια και το πρωί απ τον ύπνο να είμαι μπορεί και να κάνω καμια 170 κιλα πάγκο οπότε θα είναι σαν να κλεβω απο εκκλησία





> σιγα τα αυγα ρε κόμπρα λές και είναι κανένας άθλος για μενα εδω στην προπόνηση με επαναλήψεις τα κάναμε με τον στρατη τι διάολο για μια δεν θα μπορέσω αλλα όρεξη είχα τωρα να αποδείξω , εδω στο κανονικο πρόγραμμα τα 150 βγάζω μια 8αρα μόνος , αλλα είπαμε τόπο στα νειάτα , εμείς σε κανένα διαγωνισμό μαγειρικής η ψαρέματος πλέον


Παντως Ηλια θα ήταν πολυ ενδιαφερον για όλους όσους παραβρεθουν να παρεις κι εσυ μερος, εστω και εκτος συναγωνισμου!
Ε...οπως και να το κανουμε δε βλεπουμε και καθε μερα στα γυμναστηριά μας ατομα να κανουν τα 170 κιλα παγκο για πλακα! :03. Thumb up: 
Θα ησουν εμπνευση για τους νεότερους! :03. Thumb up:  :01. Wink:

----------


## ελμερ

Νομιζω Στελλα πως ο Ηλιας πρεπει να ειναι στην κριικη επιτροπη των αγωνισματων για να μπορει να σχολιαει τα τεκταινομενα με καταιγισμο απο ατακες..... :01. Mr. Green:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Stella

> Σημερα στα πλαισια μιας προπονησης στο γυμναστηριο του Σπυρου Μπουρναζου,καναμε και μια πρωτη φωτογραφιση με τα μπλουζακια του event για τα ματια σας μονο!
> 
> Η ολομελεια...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56715
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56716
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56717
> ...


Πολυ ωραιες φωτό, πολυ ωραια τα μπλουζακια, και τα κοριτσια στις φωτό πολυ ομορφα σωματα, σφιχτα και καλοδουλεμενα! :03. Thumb up: 
 Ασχολουνται και αγωνιστικα;... γιατι δε θυμαμαι να τις εχω ξαναδει...

----------


## goldenera

> απο το forum ειμαστε εγω,ο κωστας και ο Γ.Διακογιαννης...


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  Ναι...... παρέλειψα να αναφέρω τον Κο Διακογιάννη. Ελπίζω να βρίσκεται και εκείνος στο Atlas για να τον γνωρίσουμε από κοντά!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Καλησπερα,να σας ρωτησω ποσες συμμετοχες υπαρχουν μεχρι στιγμης στα   Squat Εφήβων?


Καλησπέρα.Θα εξαρτηθεί η συμμετοχή σου από το πόσοι διαγωνίζονται ή από φιλολογικό ενδιαφερον ρωτάς;  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Τα κύπελλα που θα παραλάβουν οι νικητές των κατηγοριών (το διευκρινίζω, μόνο οι νικητές).


**



Τα ασημένια και τα χάλκινα μετάλλια για τους 2ους και τους 3ους


*

----------


## vaggan

οι απ τους τελευταιους καμια πρωτεινουλα κανα νιτρικο εστω καμια σοκολατιτσα πρωτεινης θα παιξει??? :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

> οι απ τους τελευταιους καμια πρωτεινουλα κανα νιτρικο εστω καμια σοκολατιτσα πρωτεινης θα παιξει???


Φετος δεν θα εχει συμπληρώματα, εδω δεν εχουμε για εμας  :01. Razz:

----------


## morbit_killer

> Φετος δεν θα εχει συμπληρώματα, εδω δεν εχουμε για εμας


polyneikos  η γνώμη μου είναι ότι οι επαναλήψεις πρέπει να γίνουν μετά το μέγιστο , το λέω αυτό αναφερόμενος στους αθλητές που θα λάβουν μέρος και στις επαναλήψεις και στο μέγιστο , άν κάποιος κάνει 35 επαναλήψεις στα 110 κιλκά μετά δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να σηκώσει το 100% του μέγιστου του

----------


## goldenera

> οι απ τους τελευταιους καμια πρωτεινουλα κανα νιτρικο εστω καμια σοκολατιτσα πρωτεινης θα παιξει???


Γιατί αγόρι μου σαμποτάρεις τον εαυτό σου? :01. Mr. Green:  Στόχος σου το κυπελάκι....τσάμπα θα φωνάζουμε υπέρ σου? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Γιατί αγόρι μου σαμποτάρεις τον εαυτό σου? Στόχος σου το κυπελάκι....τσάμπα θα φωνάζουμε υπέρ σου?


Eτσι,έτσι  :03. Clap:

----------


## goldenera

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Παντως Ηλια θα ήταν πολυ ενδιαφερον για όλους όσους παραβρεθουν να παρεις κι εσυ μερος, εστω και εκτος συναγωνισμου!
> Ε...οπως και να το κανουμε δε βλεπουμε και καθε μερα στα γυμναστηριά μας ατομα να κανουν τα 170 κιλα παγκο για πλακα!
> Θα ησουν εμπνευση για τους νεότερους!


εγω θα κατεβω να βοηθήσω απο κάποιο πόστο ή σαν κριτής η στο σποτάρισμα στην προσπάθεια των διαγωνιζομένων και δεν έχει νόημα να πάρω μέρος , αν έκανα καμια προπόνηση το πολυ πολύ να έκανα προπόνηση δύναμης για μέγιστο βάρος που δεν το κάνω αυτο στην προπονητική ρουτίνα γιατι πάντα δουλεύω το κατώτερο 6-8 και τα κιλα που βάζω στην προπόνηση δεν τα κάνω για μονη αλλα επαναλήψεις 

αλλα άν εφόσον έρθω αθήνα και ακολουθήσω την συνηθισμένη οδό με ξενύχτι απο την προηγούμενη μέρα , θα είμαι όλο ζωντάνια μάλλον τα χρωματιστα βαράκια θα πάρω ,  η μάλλον όχι βαράκια αλλα ελαφράκια  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## jonaras

Καλησπέρα.Θα εξαρτηθεί η συμμετοχή σου από το πόσοι διαγωνίζονται ή από φιλολογικό ενδιαφερον ρωτάς; 





Καλησπερα, απο φιλολογικο ενδιαφερον και μονο
 :01. Smile:

----------


## vaggan

> Γιατί αγόρι μου σαμποτάρεις τον εαυτό σου? Στόχος σου το κυπελάκι....τσάμπα θα φωνάζουμε υπέρ σου?


πρεπει να βαλω τα δυνατα μου για το φορουμ ρε γαμωτο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην κριτική επιτροπή και φέτος , ο Σπύρος Μπουρναζος, ο Γιάννης Διακογιάννης και ο Χρηστος Γκολιάς*

----------


## Stella

> πρεπει να βαλω τα δυνατα μου για το φορουμ ρε γαμωτο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


...και μην ξεχνας εχεις και πολλες οπαδους απο το ¨αδύναμο¨ φυλλο! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## dorita

> ...και μην ξεχνας εχεις και πολλες οπαδους απο το ¨αδύναμο¨ φυλλο!


ooowww YES!!!..... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

στηριζουμε ΒΑΓΓΟ!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## koukoutsaki

και γω αν ερθω θα τον υποστηριζω  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Aυτα ειναι :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

η Αγγελική λείπει να κλεισει το καρέ  :01. Razz:

----------


## ελμερ

Παει για πρωτια ο Βαγγος....εχει και κερκιδα..... :01. Mr. Green:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

Με τετοια κερκίδα ,και εγώ θα εβγαινα πρωτος  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Aggelikh

> η Αγγελική λείπει να κλεισει το καρέ


 :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλώς την  :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ελμερ

Του χρονου να μαστε καλα ολοι πρωτα ο θεος,αν εχει αρσεις θανατου (ρουμανικες) θα λαβω μερος απλα για τη συμμετοχη.....(να δω εμενα θα με υποστηριξει κανεις¨? :01. Razz:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Aggelikh

> Καλώς την


θα ηθελα πολυ να ειμαι εκει να σας δω ολους αλλα τι να κανω που εχω τον προπονητη μου και δεν με αφηνει να παω πουθενα! :01. Unsure:

----------


## vaggan

μαλιστα....δηλαδη το σοου θα εχει vagganιτσες :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: ωραια για να δουμε :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## goldenera

Βαγγ. εδώ μιλάμε ότι θα πρέπει να εκπληρώσεις τις προσδοκίες πολλών οπαδών σου, οπότε βάλε τα δυνατά σου φίλε :05. Posing:

----------


## BlooDdeaD_MefiSt

> Του χρονου να μαστε καλα ολοι πρωτα ο θεος,αν εχει αρσεις θανατου (ρουμανικες) θα λαβω μερος απλα για τη συμμετοχη.....(να δω εμενα θα με υποστηριξει κανεις¨?


Σιγα μην εχει και γαλλικες πιεσεις  :01. Razz:  Αν εχει αρσεις κανονικες θα εχει τι ρουμανικες.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ελμερ

Ειναι τοσο αδυναμα τα ποδια μου που σηκωνω πιο ευκολα τα κιλα με τις ρουμανικες παρα με τις κανονικες   :01. Mr. Green:   (σορρυ για το off) :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## KostasA.

'Αντε πλησιάζει....
Καλά να περάσουμε και φέτος!!

----------


## chro

> Σιγα μην εχει και γαλλικες πιεσεις  Αν εχει αρσεις κανονικες θα εχει τι ρουμανικες..


Ότι άρση θέλει ο καθένας, είτε κανονικές, είτε ρουμάνικες είτε σούμο.  
Ακόμα δεν έγινε το event, μιλάμε για του χρόνου χεχε.

----------


## ελμερ

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :01. Mr. Green:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## BlooDdeaD_MefiSt

> Ότι άρση θέλει ο καθένας, είτε κανονικές, είτε ρουμάνικες είτε σούμο.  
> Ακόμα δεν έγινε το event, μιλάμε για του χρόνου χεχε.


Ναι ρε συ αμα λεει αρσεις θανατου μπορεις να τις κανεις οπως θες, αλλα αμα λεει ρουμανικες τοτε πρεπει να κανεις ρουμανικες. Και δεν βγαζει νοημα κατι τετοιο αυτο εννοω  :01. Razz:  Ειμαστε οφφ ομως τελος παντων

----------


## Polyneikos

> polyneikos  η γνώμη μου είναι ότι οι επαναλήψεις πρέπει να γίνουν μετά το μέγιστο , το λέω αυτό αναφερόμενος στους αθλητές που θα λάβουν μέρος και στις επαναλήψεις και στο μέγιστο , άν κάποιος κάνει 35 επαναλήψεις στα 110 κιλκά μετά δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να σηκώσει το 100% του μέγιστου του


Αντικειμενικά μιλώντας και εχωντας την περσινη εμπειρία,αν ξεκινήσουμε στις 6,στην καλύτερη θα τελειωσουμε στις 11-12 .Αναλογα και τις συμμετοχές
Αν καποιος δηλαδή κάνει επαναλήψεις στον παγκο κατά τις 7-8 ,θα κανει την μονή επανάληψη προσπάθεια κατα τις 10,αρα μεσολαβεί ενα 2ωρο τοηυλάχιστον,δεν νομίζω να επηρεαστεί η προσπάθεια του.

Το πρόγραμμα του event θα εχει ως εξης :

*Παγκος Reps Categories*
1) Εφηβοι
2) -85
3) -95
4) +95
*
Squat Reps*
5) Εφηβοι
6) -85
7) -95
8) +95

9) *Bench Press Open
*10) *Squat Open

*Αν π.χ. κάει καποιος προσπάθεια στην +95 στις επαναλήψεις Παγκου (4η κατηγορία στην σειρά εμφανισης), εχει αλλες 4 κατηγορίες μεχρι να εμφανιστεί στην 9η. 

Aπό την άλλη,αν καποιος εχει ως αυτοσκοπό την αποδοση σε αυτο το event, θα πρεπει να επιλέξει κατηγορία που θα δώσει βαρύτητα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολυ καλα εκανες κωστα που μπήκαν οι κατηγορίες ώστε να υπάρχει ένας μπούσουλας και τα άτομα που θα συμμετέχουν να ζεσταίνονται ενω ό άλλος κάνει την προσπάθεια και να διαδέχονται ο ένας τον άλλο χωρίς καθηστερήσεις ώστε να μην κουραζονται οι διαγωνιζόμενοι και το κοινό που θα παρακολουθεί , χωρίς βιασύνες και με ομαλή ροή να διεξαχθει ο αγώνας χωρίς να κουράσει

----------


## Polyneikos

*Οι δηλωσεις συμμετοχής εως τώρα για το Ατλας 2 (εχω αποκρυψει τις στήλες με ονοματεπωνυμα ,ηλικίες και βαρος),γιατί αρκετοί ρωτάνε ::*







Ειναι δεδομενο ότι από τις συμμετοχές που εχουν δηλωθεί θα  υπαρχουν απωλειες,αλλα επίσης αρκετοί ερχονται χωρις να το εχουν δηλωσει στο φόρουμ...
Περυσι,από τον αριθμό που είχε δηλωθεί, είχαμε τελικα τις *διπλάσιες* συμμετοχές....

----------


## NASSER

Με τη συμμετοχή και συμπαράσταση των φίλων του site bodybuilding.gr θα έχουμε ένα ευχάριστο και διασκεδαστικό event για να κλείσουμε μια δύσκολη χρονιά για όλους, πριν τα αγαπημένα μας Χριστούγεννα.
Για όσους θα ήθελαν να συμμετασχουν ή να παρευρεθούν, δεν θα πρέπει να έχουν ενδοιασμούς, γιατί σίγουρα στο ζεστό χώρο του γυμναστηρίου του κ. Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου, θα το απολαύσουν και θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να γνωριστούν με ανθρώπους με κοινά ενδιαφέροντα.
Ελπίζω να δω όλους τους φίλους από κοντά  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mια απαραίτητη διευκρίνιση για την κατηγορία Εφηβων,επειδή πολλοι με ρωτάνε :*
*
Στους εφηβους θα μπορείς να συμμετάσχει καποιος  αν είναι 19 χρονών, 11 μηνων και 30 ημερων. (γεννημενοι δηλαδη μετα την 1η Δεκεμβρίου 1992).
Το βαρος θα είναι ανεξάρτητο και δεν θα διαχωριστουν περαιτέρω*

----------


## Μεσσιας

Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μπει καμια μουσικουλα οση ωρα διαγωνιζομαστε ?  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Pavlos19

> Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μπει καμια μουσικουλα οση ωρα διαγωνιζομαστε ?


εγω παντως θα χω μπ3 μαζι μου  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKClB2FdNqE καπως ετσι. καλα θα περασουμε πολυ καλα το πιστευω.και οι συμμετοχες ειναι ηδη αρκετες.  εγω τωρα βρηκα να μαι αρρωστος :01. Sad:  ελπιζω να μην αρρωστησει κανενας εκεινη τη περιοδο κιολας. κακα τα ψεματα παντως.το ατλας εχει γινει λιγο εθισμος.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Eκτός απροόπτου, θα υπάρχουν και 2 φωτογραφοι -επαγγελματίες, για να καλύψουν το event με φωτογραφίες και video..
Οπότε φροντίστε να είστε όμορφοι και δυνατοί εκεινοι την ημέρα !!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sAVAZz

βαλτα κανα google map π ειναι περιπου το γυμν. μανγεψ!

----------


## Polyneikos

> βαλτα κανα google map π ειναι περιπου το γυμν. μανγεψ!


https://maps.google.gr/maps?q=Τροιας...ών&t=m&z=16

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

σε ποια εξοδο του ηλεκτρικου ειναι προτιμοτερο να βγουμε?Ειχα βγει στη σωστη μερια εγω περυσι αλλα κατα τυχη,οπου απ'εξω ειχε πιατσα ταξι νομιζω και κατι Everest αν δεν κανω λαθος? :01. Unsure: Το εκοψα ευθεια και σε καποια στιγμη στο δεξι μου χερι ηταν το gym.

----------


## BlooDdeaD_MefiSt

> σε ποια εξοδο του ηλεκτρικου ειναι προτιμοτερο να βγουμε?Ειχα βγει στη σωστη μερια εγω περυσι αλλα κατα τυχη,οπου απ'εξω ειχε πιατσα ταξι νομιζω και κατι Everest αν δεν κανω λαθος?Το εκοψα ευθεια και σε καποια στιγμη στο δεξι μου χερι ηταν το gym.


Βικτορια και μετα ολο ευθεια και δεξια.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Να'σαι καλα ρε φιλε,με κατατοπισες :01. Mr. Green: 

ξερω οτι θα κατεβω Βικτορια,σε ποια εξοδο ρωταω.

----------


## BlooDdeaD_MefiSt

> Να'σαι καλα ρε φιλε,με κατατοπισες
> 
> ξερω οτι θα κατεβω Βικτορια,σε ποια εξοδο ρωταω.


Ολες οι εξοδοι στον ιδιο δρομο σε βγαζουν..
Αν ερχεσαι απο Κηφησια σε βγαζει πανω στην πλατεια, ενω αν ερχεσαι πο Πειραια σε βγαζουν στην Χευδεν. Δεν εχεις να επιλεξεις κατι.

----------


## koukoutsaki

kαλημερα καλο σαββατοκυριακο σε ολους
αν μου επιτρεπουν οι μοντ να πω λιγο τη γνωμη μου κ δε το γραφω σε πμ προς καποιον αρμοδιο της διαχειριστικης ομαδας αλλα σε κοινη θεα γιατι ισως να υπαρχουν κ μελη με κοινους προβληματισμους.ισως θηλυκου γενους σαν κι εμενα .
το πρωτο ειναι ,ολα καλα και ολα τελεια εκτος απο τους φωτογραφους κ τα βιντεο ,περα απο το κομματι των διαγωνιζομενων, ειναι υποχρεωτικο να  βγει καποιος φωτο κ βιντεο τα οποια θα δημοσιοποιηθουν? δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα προσωπικα να βρεθω με μελη του φορουμ απεναντιας ειναι χαρα μου κ  τιμη μου που εχω γνωρισει καποια ατομα αλλα και αλλα, τα οποια προσεχως θα τα γνωρισω. ομως επειδη προκειται για ιντερνετ και επειδη γινονται παρα πολλα δεν εμφανιζω ποτε τον εαυτο μου στο διαδικτυο ειναι δικη μου παραξενια αυτη και δικαιωμα μου , ακομη κ στο fb το προφιλ μου το εχω κρυφο κ βλεπουν μονο οσοι επιλεγω εγω.και δυστυχως το φορουμ που μας φιλοξενει το βλεπουν και ατομα που δε μπαινουν επειδη αγαπουν το αθλημα αλλα για κατιναριο και κουτσομπολιο.
το δευτερο ,θα ειναι μονο τα μελη του φορουμ η θα ερθουν κ μη μελη?ως θεατες πχ?το γυμναστηριο του κυριου Μπουρζανου χωραει τοσο κοσμο ?  διερωτωμαι επειδη θα ερθουν προφανως  κ παιδια απο εκτος αθηνων η εστω θα αφησουν την περιοχη τους εντος Αττικης κ το σπιτι τους κ την οικογενεια τους για να απολαυσουν το event .Εαν ομως  στριμωχνεσαι με 100 ατομα ψηλα κ σωματωδη θα σκαρφαλωνεις πανω στα οργανα για να μπορεις να δεις ? :01. Unsure:  δηλαδη θα βολευτουν τα μη μελη που τοεμαθαν τελευταια στιγμη κ ηρθαν ως ασχετοι κ εμεις τα μελη θα ειμαστε σαρδελοποιημενοι ?

Ευχαριστω που φιλοξενηθηκε η αποψη μου  και συγνωμη εαν εγινα κουραστικη με την πολυλογια μου .

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι φωτο θα δημοσιευτούν,δεν γίνεται να μην δημοσιευθουν καθως πρόκειται για μια δημόσια εκδήλωση της σελίδας ,όπως οι αγωνες που παρακολουθούμε ...
Δεν νομίζω ότι καποιος μπορεί να εκμεταλλευτει ή να καπηλευτει την φωτογραφία σου όταν εισαι σε δημόσιο χώρο με πολλα ατομα...
Αν ενα ατομο εχει καποιο "κολλημα" να μην τον δουν ή να μην πεσει στην αντίληψη γνωστων του καποιες εκδηλωσεις που κινείται,δεν ειναι λόγος να περιοριστουν οι φωτογραφίες...Γενικά είναι ενα ανοικτό event....

Tωρα για το αλλο που λες,το event δεν ειναι αποκλειστικά για τα μελη της σελίδας,ουτε μπορουμε αλλα δεν εχουμε και την προθεση να το περιορίσουμε.
Στο που θα χωρεσει ο καθένας,δεν μπορω να το εγγυηθώ,όλοι οι καλοί χωρανε .... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## 72K

Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι: 
Yπάρχει περιορισμός για geared lifting; 
Και με το gear εννοώ εξοπλισμός διότι το "άλλο¨gear δεν ελέγχεται όπως και να έχει σε ένα φιλικό event.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι: 
> Yπάρχει περιορισμός για geared lifting; 
> Και με το gear εννοώ εξοπλισμός διότι το "άλλο¨gear δεν ελέγχεται όπως και να έχει σε ένα φιλικό event..


Κωστα πες το ελληνικα,δεν το καταλαβαίνω :01. Razz:

----------


## vaggan

εννοει αν μπορει να χρησιμοποιησει τιποτα γιλεκα πιεσεων παγκου ιμαντες και τετοια

----------


## 72K

Αυτό που λέει ο vaggan  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Οχι παιδιά, ούτε στο πρώτο επιτρεπόταν.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ολα rawww :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

επίσης στο θεμα των φωτο που αναφέρθηκε το κουκουτσάκι πιο πάνω να πω ότι δεν θα βγει κάποιος φωτο αυθαιρετα και θα τον δημοσιεύσουν σε φόρουμ η στο ίντερνετ γενικότερα , αλλα μόνο αν το θέλει ενοείτε , εδω μέλη του φόρουμ και μόντ πέρυσι δεν φάνηκαν σε καμία φωτο ενω παρεβρισκόταν στο ιβεντ , οπότε σαν αναμνηστικές ακόμη φωτο όποιος θέλει η καλύτερα όποια θέλει θα βγεί , γιατι δεν νομίζω να έχουν πρόβλημα τα αγόρια αν θέλουν .

άλλο να βγεί κάποιο γενικό πλάνο απο τους παρεβρισκομένους και να φανεί κάποια μεσα στο πλήθος , εκεί ούτως η άλλως δεν θα σταμπάρετε σε τόσο κόσμο , αλλα και πέρυσι και καθε φορα έχει τύχει να βγεί όλη η ομάδα απο το φόρουμ είτε παρεα μόνοι μας η κρατώντας το πανό όπου και δημοσιεύτηκε στο φόρουμ και μάλιστα και πολλες απο τις γυναίκες μέλη του φόρουμ , αλλα αν κάποια έχει πρόβλημα ενοείτε δεν θα παρεξηγηθεί αν δεν θέλει να βγεί

και στην τελικη σε ενα ιβεντ με αγώνες δύναμης θα παρεβρεθούμε και όχι στο ερώτικα που γίνετε στην αθήνα δεν είναι δηλαδή κατι μεμπτό

----------


## tasos2

> και στην τελικη σε ενα ιβεντ με αγώνες δύναμης θα παρεβρεθούμε και όχι στο ερώτικα που γίνετε στην αθήνα δεν είναι δηλαδή κατι μεμπτό


Να πω την αληθεια και εγω το σκεφτομαι λιγο μη γινει καμια μ@λ@κια. Δεν ειναι κατι ανηθικο απλα εχουμε ανεβασει ορισμενοι φωτο με τα σωματα μας που καποιος εκτος χωρου θα μας χαρακτηριζε ως "ψωναρες" ή κατι τετοιο (αν βγαλει συμπερασμα ποιο ειναι το username μας). Αλλα νταξει το πολυ πολυ να γινουμε λιγο ρεζιλι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

παιδια εγω περισυ,που ειμουν δεν φαινομαι σε καμια φωτο κανονικα..
οποτε μην κανουμε το φτερο κοτα ολοκληρη..το θεμα ειναι να βρεθουμε κ να περασουμε καλα οπως κ την προηγουμενη φορα..δεν υπαρχει λογος για τετοιου τυπου ανησυχιες :01. Smile: 

κ οσο για αυτο..



> Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μπει καμια μουσικουλα οση ωρα διαγωνιζομαστε ?


να εισαι σιγουρος οτι οι ιαχες του πληθους θα την επισκιασουν οπως κ περισυ,κ θα κανουν το event ακομα πιο πορωτικο.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## GURU S.

Προβλέπω ο πάγκος να ξεπεράσει τα 180 κιλά (με σωστή εκτέλεση).Θα ειναι σουπερ!

----------


## Μεσσιας

> να εισαι σιγουρος οτι οι ιαχες του πληθους θα την επισκιασουν οπως κ περισυ,κ θα κανουν το event ακομα πιο πορωτικο..


Καταλαβα , δε θα μπει μουσικουλα  :08. Turtle: 

Μια βδομαδα εμεινε !!!

----------


## vaggan

> Προβλέπω ο πάγκος να ξεπεράσει τα 180 κιλά (με σωστή εκτέλεση).Θα ειναι σουπερ!


ποια ειναι η σωστη εκτελεση οταν λες σωστη εκτελεση??

----------


## GURU S.

> ποια ειναι η σωστη εκτελεση οταν λες σωστη εκτελεση??


Τα εχω γραψει πριν καιρο,ας μην γινομαι κουραστικος.Τουλαχιστον να αγγιζει στηθος και οχι μονο.

----------


## vaggan

> Τα εχω γραψει πριν καιρο,ας μην γινομαι κουραστικος.Τουλαχιστον να αγγιζει στηθος και οχι μονο.


νομιζω οτι σε ολες τις προσπαθειες περσυ η μπαρα αγγιξε στηθος οσες δεν αγγιξαν ακυρωθηκαν :02. Welcome:

----------


## GURU S.

> νομιζω οτι σε ολες τις προσπαθειες περσυ η μπαρα αγγιξε στηθος οσες δεν αγγιξαν ακυρωθηκαν


ok bro!

----------


## 72K

Επειδή θα ήθελα να συμμετέχω αλλά είστε κομματάκι μακριά, σας στέλνω τους αγωνιστικούς μου χαιρετισμούς και τη τη συμμετοχή μου online με το σημερινό squat. 
Raw από όλες τις απόψεις  :01. Wink:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ωραιος :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap: 

Αλλα πρεπει να ομολογησω οτι εκλαψα με τις κραυγες στο τελος και το εβαλα και 2η φορα το βιντεο :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Stella

> Επειδή θα ήθελα να συμμετέχω αλλά είστε κομματάκι μακριά, σας στέλνω τους αγωνιστικούς μου χαιρετισμούς και τη τη συμμετοχή μου online με το σημερινό squat. 
> Raw από όλες τις απόψεις


Oυαου!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Είσαι τεραστιος φιλε! :01. Smile:

----------


## Mikekan

> Επειδή θα ήθελα να συμμετέχω αλλά είστε κομματάκι μακριά, σας στέλνω τους αγωνιστικούς μου χαιρετισμούς και τη τη συμμετοχή μου online με το σημερινό squat. 
> Raw από όλες τις απόψεις


Αρχηγός!

----------


## goldenera

Πού μένεις 72k? Θα ήσουν καλός διαγωνιζόμενος για το Atlas :03. Thumb up:  Μου αρέσει και ο χώρος που είδα στο βιντεάκι. Προσωπικό gym πρέπει να είναι έτσι? Και το δίτροχο δίπλα στο power rack....αρχηγός :03. Clap:

----------


## 72K

> Πού μένεις 72k? Θα ήσουν καλός διαγωνιζόμενος για το Atlas Μου αρέσει και ο χώρος που είδα στο βιντεάκι. Προσωπικό gym πρέπει να είναι έτσι? Και το δίτροχο δίπλα στο power rack....αρχηγός


Κεντροδυτική Μακεδονία μένω golden. Θα διαγωνιζόμουνα αν είμουν κοντά και αν υπήρχε κατηγορία Masters. :08. Toast:

----------


## goldenera

Και γιατί masters? :01. Unsure:

----------


## 72K

1972Κ :01. Wink:

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Μπραβο μαν θηριο εισαι..ειδα ολα τα βιντεακια σου

----------


## vaggan

> Κεντροδυτική Μακεδονία μένω golden. Θα διαγωνιζόμουνα αν είμουν κοντά και αν υπήρχε κατηγορία Masters.


ξερεις δεν υπαρχουν πολλοι σαν εσενα πραγματικα σε χαιρομαι και οι κραυγες ολα τα λεφτα :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

> 1972Κ



Εσύ τώρα έβγαλες μαλάκια, μπέμπης είσαι ακόμα....όπως και εγώ 1974 :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## 72K

> ξερεις δεν υπαρχουν πολλοι σαν εσενα πραγματικα σε χαιρομαι και οι κραυγες ολα τα λεφτα


Είμαι σπάνιο είδος δηλαδή;
Οι κραυγές είναι για να ξορκίζω το κακό :01. Razz: 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## goldenera

> Εσύ τώρα έβγαλες μαλάκια, μπέμπης είσαι ακόμα....όπως και εγώ 1974


Μην ξεχνάς ότι ο Chris Dickerson κέρδισε το Μρ.Ο στα 43 του.......οπότε στα ντουζένια σου είσαι....βάζεις πολλά παιδάκια κάτω :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Συνοψίζω καποιες οδηγίες ,τωρα που πλησιάζει το Event :


*To 2ο Atlas Challenge θα πραγματοποιηθεί tο Σάββατο 1 Δεκεμβρίου 2012  στον Σύλλογο Σωματική Διάπλασης "Διάπλαση" (γυμναστήριο Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου, Πατησίων και Τροίας 28, Κυψέλη).  Χάρτης

Χρονικό διάστημα  εγγραφής συμμετεχόντων ( Στοιχεία, κατηγορίες, ζύγιση ,  μπλουζακι Atlas 2 )  : 16:00 - 17:30 

To event θα ξεκινήσει στις 18:00

Οι κινήσεις δύναμης στις οποίες θα διαγωνιστούν οι συμμετέχοντες θα είναι 2:

1. Bench press (Πιέσεις στήθους σε οριζόντιο πάγκο με ελεύθερη μπάρα)
2. Squat (Καθίσματα με ελεύθερη μπάρα)


Το βάρος το οποίο θα είναι πάνω στην μπάρα θα είναι δεδομένο και οι συμμετέχοντες θα διαγωνιστούν στο ποιός θα εκτελέσει τις περισσότερες επαναλήψεις με τα κιλά αυτά. (POWER-REP)

Θα υπάρξει 1 κατηγορία εφήβων για νέους μέχρι 20 ετών (επισημο πιστοποιητικό θα πρέπει να επιδειχθεί κατά την εγγραφή του αθλητή).
Οι άνδρες θα διαχωριστούν στις παρακάτω 3 κατηγορίες ανάλογα με το σωματικό τους βάρος.

Κατηγορίες βάρους (Κλάσεις)

Κλάση 1: Έως 85 κιλά
Κλάση 2: Από 85 έως 95 κιλά
Κλάση 3: Άνω των 95 κιλών


Συνολικό βάρος μπάρας

Squat:
Εφήβων: 80 κιλά
Κλάση 1 (-85): 90 κιλά
Kλάση 2 (85-95): 100 κιλά
Κλάση 3 (95+): 110 κιλά

Bench press:
Εφήβων: 70 κιλά
Κλάση 1 (-85): 90 κιλά
Κλάση 2 (85-95) : 100 κιλά
Κλάση 3 (95+): 110 κιλά

Ο κάθε διαγωνιζόμενος θα μπορεί να συμμετέχει σε μόνο μία ή και στις δύο κινήσεις της κλάσης του. 


Πέρα από τις παραπάνω κατηγορίες θα υπάρχουν και δύο OPEN κατηγορίες (χωρίς διαχωρισμό βάρους) 1 μέγιστης επανάληψης (MAX REP).
Θα υπάρξει ελάχιστο βάρος εκκίνησης στις μπάρες και κάθε αθλητής θα έχει συνολικά 3 προσπάθειες στην κάθε κίνηση.

Bench Press
Βαρος Έναρξης OPEN:120 κιλά

Squat
Βάρος Έναρξης OPEN:140 κιλά


---------------------

Συνολικά θα υπάρξουν δηλαδή 10 κατηγορίες διαγωνισμού:

POWER-REP
1. Bench press- Εφήβων
2. Bench press 1
3. Bench press 2
4. Bench press 3
5. Squat – Εφήβων
6. Squat 1
7. Squat 2
8. Squat 3

MAX-REP
9. OPEN Bench Press
10. OPEN Squat

Ο πρώτος κάθε κατηγορίας θα πάρει κύπελλο, ενώ οι 2οι κ 3οι μετάλλιο.
Όλοι οι συμμετέχοντες θα πάρουν αναμνηστικό μπλουζάκι κατά την εγγραφή τους 

Στο event θα παρίστανται 2 φυσικοθεραπευτές - μέλη του φόρουμ (Βαγγέλης Dreiko, Νίκος-Velinos ) για την υποστήριξη των συμμετεχόντων 

Βασικοί Κανόνες Atlas Challenge


1. Η εγγραφη και η ζύγιση των αθλητών θα πραγματοποιηθεί 2 ωρες πριν την έναρξη του Atlas Challenge και θα διαρκεσει 1:30 ωρα στο συνολο (16:00-17:30) 

Το event θα ξεκινήσει στις 18:00.


2. Επιτρέπονται ζώνες και ιμάντες, αλλά όχι φόρμες powerlifting (lifting suits).


3. Κάθε αθλητής θα έχει 1 προσπάθεια ανά κατηγορία συμμετοχής, εκτός από τις OPEN που θα έχουν 3 προσπάθειες ανά κατηγορία.

Στις ανοικτές κατηγορίες τα κιλά θα ξεκινησουν ως εξης :

Bench Press Βαρος Έναρξης OPEN:120 κιλά

Squat Βάρος Έναρξης OPEN:140 κιλά


4. Στις κατηγορίες με τις μέγιστες επαναληψεις όσες επαναλήψεις γίνονται με κακή εκτέλεση από τον διαγωνιζόμενο δεν θα προσμετρούνται στο συνολο των επαναλήψεων που θα πραγματοποιήσει ο κάθε αθλητής 


Πιο συγκεκριμένα:

Πιέσεις Παγκου

Στην κίνηση Bench Press η μπάρα στο χαμηλότερο σημείο της πρέπει να ακουμπάει στο στήθος, ενώ στο ψηλότερο σημείο της πρέπει οι αγκώνες να είναι σχεδόν τεντωμένοι.
Πλάτη και γλουτοί θα πρεπει να ακουμπάνε στον πάγκο. Ειδάλλως η προσπάθεια είναι άκυρη

Squat

 Ο μηρός του αθλητή στην κίνηση του Squat πρέπει να είναι χαμηλότερος ή έστω παράλληλος με το έδαφος αλλιώς ο αθλητής θα ακυρώνεται ή δεν θα μετριέται η συγκεκριμένη επανάληψη






 Στην περίπτωση ισοπαλίας νικητής θα είναι ο αθλητής με το μικρότερο σωματικό βάρος.



Kριτική επιτροπή θα ειναι ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος, Γιάννης Διακογιάννης και ο Χρήστος Γκολιάς.

**Το Atlas Challenge είναι ενα φιλικό event συναντησης Μελων και όχι επίσημη διοργανωση powerlifting ,οπότε δεν διέπεται σε καποιους επίσημους κανονισμούς powerlifting.
Οι κανόνες που μπαίνουν είναι για να εξασφαλιστεί η δίκαιη αντιμετώπιση όλων των συμμετεχόντων.

*Το πρόγραμμα του event θα κυμανθεί ως εξης :

*Παγκος Reps Categories**
1) Εφηβοι
2) -85
3) -95
4) +95

Squat Reps
5) Εφηβοι
6) -85
7) -95
8) +95

9) Bench Press Open
10) Squat Open
**

Σας περιμένουμε λοιπόν να διασκεδάσουμε και να γνωριστούμε !!
Καλή επιτυχία στους συμμετέχοντες !

*

----------


## lavras

Καλησπέρα,πολύ ωραία η όλη διοργάνωση του διαγωνισμού και συγχαρητήρια σε όλους.Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν κάποιος είναι 21 ετών και 72 κιλά σε ποια κατηγορία του διαγωνισμού θα τοποθετηθεί?Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## MindOverMatter

> Συνοψίζω καποιες οδηγίες ,τωρα που πλησιάζει το Event :
> 
> [...]


Ευχαριστούμε για όλα.

Κάτι που αναφέρθηκε νωρίτερα: στις κατηγορίες open θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα επιλογής των κιλών ανά 5 αντί για τα περσινά ανά 10?

----------


## vaggan

> Καλησπέρα,πολύ ωραία η όλη διοργάνωση του διαγωνισμού και συγχαρητήρια σε όλους.Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν κάποιος είναι 21 ετών και 72 κιλά σε ποια κατηγορία του διαγωνισμού θα τοποθετηθεί?Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


στους αντρες θα παιξεις στην -85 κιλα αν διαλεξεις το challenge των επαναληψεων

----------


## BlooDdeaD_MefiSt

:08. Turtle:

----------


## GURU S.

Aυτου του ειδους οι αγωνες εχουν το καλο οτι βγαινει στο φως η αληθεια.Ακουμε τοσους πολλους κατα καιρους να λενε οτι σηκωνουν τρελα κιλα η ενας γνωστος ,εν παση περιπτωσει, σηκωνει τονους αλλα κατα περιεργο τροπο ολοι αυτοι χανονται σε αυτους τους αγωνες.

----------


## warrior s

> Aυτου του ειδους οι αγωνες εχουν το καλο οτι βγαινει στο φως η αληθεια.Ακουμε τοσους πολλους κατα καιρους να λενε οτι σηκωνουν τρελα κιλα η ενας γνωστος ,εν παση περιπτωσει, σηκωνει τονους αλλα κατα περιεργο τροπο ολοι αυτοι χανονται σε αυτους τους αγωνες.


Εντάξει τώρα σε αυτό τον αγώνα θα βρεθεί ένας καλός powerlifter και θα κερδίσει... :01. Mad:  Αυτο που έχω δει εγώ στο gym που προπονούμε είναι ότι δυστηχώς αυτοί που προπονούνται μόνο για υπερτροφία δεν έχουν δύναμη. Είναι μόνο δυνατοί στον πάγκο ενώ στα άλλα lifts  :02. Smash:   :02. Smash:   :02. Smash:

----------


## billy89

Ε και? Μόνος σου το λες, προπονούνται για υπερτροφία. Άλλο το ένα άλλο το άλλο, καμία σχέση η προπόνηση. Πρέπει όλοι δηλαδή να κάνουν powerlifting?

----------


## warrior s

Δεν είπα κάτι τέτοιο. Ο καθένας έχει τους στόχους του...Απλά ανέφερα την πραγματικότητα...

----------


## ελμερ

Ας κερδισει οποιος ειναι πιο δυνατος τη συγκεκριμενη μερα......το Ατλας ειναι μια γιορτη.... :01. Wink:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## tolis93

οι περισσοτεροι απο εδω δε παμε για συναγωνισμο.δε κανουμε powerlifting.πιο πολυ για τη πλακα μας παμε να συμμετασχουμε και μετα να δουμε τα γομαρια που κανουν powerlifting να λυγιζουν τις μπαρες στις OPEN κατηγοριες.στανταρ καλα θα περασουμε.5 μερες χωρις τη σημερινη μερα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Το Σαββατο  γιορταζει η γυμναστικη με βαρη,η ιστοσελιδα μας,και ολη η μεγαλη παρεα μας.Μην χασετε αυτη την εμπειρια.Οταν τελειωσε το πρωτο Ατλας (ενω ακομα ειμασταν ολοι μαζι και τα πιναμε) ειπα στο Σπυρο:Φιλε νοιωθω ανυπομονησια για το ποτε θα πραγματοποιηθει το δευτερο Ατλας.Δεν υπερβαλλω.Περασαμε υπεροχα.Μια τεραστια παρεα,ΣΥΝΤΡΟΦΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ,παθος,γνωριμιες,αγκαλιες,χειραψιες,φωτογραφιες και φυσικα Σπυρος Μπουρναζος.Ακομα και ο χωρος ειναι μαγικος ,αισθανεσαι μια θαλπωρη,και νοιωθεις οτι εκει εχει φωλιασει το πνευμα του αθληματος μας,και μας καμαρωνει.
Οσοι ηλθαν περσυ,ξερουν οτι προκειται για την ωραιοτερη εμπνευση που εχει γινει ποτε,και οτι ειναι αδιανοητο να μην παρευρεθει σε αυτην, καθε φιλος μας.Μην ξεχνατε οτι θα ελθει και ο Ηλιας,η ψυχη του φορουμ, κατα τη δικη μου αισθηση.Οταν αργοτερα μπουν οι φωτογραφιες και τα βιντεο,θα στενοχωρηθουν οσοι θα εχουν λησμονησει να ελθουν.
Ο Ελμερ, ο Νασσερ, ο Ντρεικο, ο Πολυνεικος, ο Χριστος1961(τον οποιο αθελα μου τον προδωσα το Σαββατο),ο Γκολντενερα,και πληθος φιλων ,που δεν μπορω να τους αναφερω ολους ,θα εχουμε την μοναδικη ευκαιρια να βρεθουμε και να απολαυσουμε αυτη την ωραια γιορτη-οπως πολυ σωστα την χαρακτηρισε ο Ελμερ.Και οντως ετσι ειναι, διοτι εδω, δεν εχει ουτε ομοσπονδιες, ουτε συμφεροντα, ουτε κερδη ουτε διαπλοκες, ουτε οτιδηποτε αλλο που να ειναι αρνητικο.Υπεροχη εκδηλωση,με τον τελειο οικοδεσποτη και σε ιστορικο τοπο.
Το να δει καποιος τον Σπυρο Μπουρναζο απο κοντα,το να απολαυσει ενα αγνο και φιλικο συναγωνισμο,και να συνατησει απο κοντα(live) τους αμετρητους ανγνωστες του φορουμ,ειναι πραγματικα εμπειρια.
Ανυπομονω να σας σφιξω το χερι.

----------


## Georges

> Είμαι σπάνιο είδος δηλαδή;
> Οι κραυγές είναι για να ξορκίζω το κακό
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Mα αφού είχες το Am i evil να παίζει  :01. Razz: . Απ' ότι βλέπω το πήρες το barbarian ε? Άντε καλές προπονήσεις...  Sorry για το off

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ευχαριστούμε για όλα.
> 
> Κάτι που αναφέρθηκε νωρίτερα: στις κατηγορίες open θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα επιλογής των κιλών ανά 5 αντί για τα περσινά ανά 10?


Ναι,είναι εφικτο.

----------


## GURU S.

> Ναι,είναι εφικτο.


Πολυ καλα!Αλλαγες προς το καλυτερο!

----------


## goldenera

> Το Σαββατο  γιορταζει η γυμναστικη με βαρη,η ιστοσελιδα μας,και ολη η μεγαλη παρεα μας.Μην χασετε αυτη την εμπειρια.Οταν τελειωσε το πρωτο Ατλας (ενω ακομα ειμασταν ολοι μαζι και τα πιναμε) ειπα στο Σπυρο:Φιλε νοιωθω ανυπομονησια για το ποτε θα πραγματοποιηθει το δευτερο Ατλας.Δεν υπερβαλλω.Περασαμε υπεροχα.Μια τεραστια παρεα,ΣΥΝΤΡΟΦΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ,παθος,γνωριμιες,αγκαλιες,χειραψιες,φωτογραφιες και φυσικα Σπυρος Μπουρναζος.Ακομα και ο χωρος ειναι μαγικος ,αισθανεσαι μια θαλπωρη,και νοιωθεις οτι εκει εχει φωλιασει το πνευμα του αθληματος μας,και μας καμαρωνει.
> Οσοι ηλθαν περσυ,ξερουν οτι προκειται για την ωραιοτερη εμπνευση που εχει γινει ποτε,και οτι ειναι αδιανοητο να μην παρευρεθει σε αυτην, καθε φιλος μας.Μην ξεχνατε οτι θα ελθει και ο Ηλιας,η ψυχη του φορουμ, κατα τη δικη μου αισθηση.Οταν αργοτερα μπουν οι φωτογραφιες και τα βιντεο,θα στενοχωρηθουν οσοι θα εχουν λησμονησει να ελθουν.
> Ο Ελμερ, ο Νασσερ, ο Ντρεικο, ο Πολυνεικος, ο Χριστος1961(τον οποιο αθελα μου τον προδωσα το Σαββατο),ο Γκολντενερα,και πληθος φιλων ,που δεν μπορω να τους αναφερω ολους ,θα εχουμε την μοναδικη ευκαιρια να βρεθουμε και να απολαυσουμε αυτη την ωραια γιορτη-οπως πολυ σωστα την χαρακτηρισε ο Ελμερ.Και οντως ετσι ειναι, διοτι εδω, δεν εχει ουτε ομοσπονδιες, ουτε συμφεροντα, ουτε κερδη ουτε διαπλοκες, ουτε οτιδηποτε αλλο που να ειναι αρνητικο.Υπεροχη εκδηλωση,με τον τελειο οικοδεσποτη και σε ιστορικο τοπο.
> Το να δει καποιος τον Σπυρο Μπουρναζο απο κοντα,το να απολαυσει ενα αγνο και φιλικο συναγωνισμο,και να συνατησει απο κοντα(live) τους αμετρητους ανγνωστες του φορουμ,ειναι πραγματικα εμπειρια.
> Ανυπομονω να σας σφιξω το χερι.



 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## MindOverMatter

> Ναι,είναι εφικτο.


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

καλη επιτυχεια σε ολη την ομαδα που τρεχει για αυτην την διοργανωση. αν και αυτην ειναι δεδομενη. :03. Clap: 

ειμαι σιγουρος πως θα περασετε υπεροχα. :02. Welcome: 

κριμα σε οσους δεν θα μπορεσουν να παρεβρεθουν.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο *Κωστας Σταματης* ,διοργανωτης του πρόσφατου Hercules 2012 grand prix & του καταστήματος συμπληρωματων διατροφής *Regenesis Stores* (Λιβαδειά) , θα κανει χορηγία συμπληρώματα στους νικητές των κατηγοριών του Atlas Challenge !!
Τον ευχαριστούμε ιδιαίτερα   :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Για τον φίλο Κώστα Σταμάτη ότι και να πω είναι λίγο!
 Είναι από τους ανθρώπους που υποστηρίζουν αυτό που αγαπάνε και δεν περιμένει αντάλλαγμα. Στηρίζει κάθε καλοπροαίρετη προσπάθεια και φυσικά αυτό το παίρνει πίσω με την δική μας υποστήριξη και αγάπη. 
Περιττό να πω πως η φετινή του διοργάνωση του Hercules 2012 στη γενέτηρά του Λιβαδειά, ήταν η πιο ευχάριστη και πιο καλά οργανωμένη από όλες τις απόψεις! Αυτό δείχνει και το μεράκι και την αγάπη αυτού του ανθρώπου και τον ευχαριστούμε πολύ  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πάρα πολυ καλή κίνηση εκ μέρους του Κώστα Σταμάτη και θα το χαρούν και αυτοι που θα πάρουν αυτη την προσφορά , ειδικα στους δύσκολους οικονομικά καιρούς που διανύουμε  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Δεν τον γνωριζω προσωπικα ,αλλα πραγματικα, ειναι πολυ σπανια, τετοια δειγματα καλοπροαιρετης δραστηριοτητας.Να ειναι καλα.

----------


## Kostas Stamatis

Θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστώ όλους θερμά για τα πολύ καλά σας λόγια.
Και θα προσπαθώ πάντα να στηρίζω και να υποστηρίζω με το ίδιο πάθος αυτό που όλοι μας αγαπάμε.
Όλοι το Σάββατο στο 2ο Atlas Challenge για να απολαύσουμε όλοι μαζί έναν δυνατό αγώνα!

----------


## procop

> Εντάξει τώρα σε αυτό τον αγώνα θα βρεθεί ένας καλός powerlifter και θα κερδίσει... Αυτο που έχω δει εγώ στο gym που προπονούμε είναι ότι δυστηχώς αυτοί που προπονούνται μόνο για υπερτροφία δεν έχουν δύναμη. Είναι μόνο δυνατοί στον πάγκο ενώ στα άλλα lifts


 αναλογα ποιους βλεπεις ,
οι περισσοτεροι στο gym πανε απλα να γυμναστουν,δεν εχουν στοχους..εκτος και αν πας σε κανα σιδεραδικο :01. Razz:

----------


## warrior s

Ακριβώς αυτό εννοούσα. Ότι τα παιδιά που προπονούνται για εικόνα με σπλίτ και τρώνε σαλάτες με στήθος κοτόπουλο για να φαίνονται οι κοιλιακοί, είναι αφάνταστα δύσκολο να χτυπήσουν κάποιους που προπονούνται με βαριά σετ σε βασικές ασκήσεις και τρώνε 5,000 θερμίδες τη μέρα..  :01. Cool: . Αλλά όπως είπανε και πιο πάνω η νίκη σε αυτό τον αγώνα δεν έχει τόσο σημασία, είναι μια γιορτή  :01. Wink:

----------


## basiadim

περιμενω πως και πως την στιγμη!!!! την καλησπερα μου!!!! :05. Weights:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## Polyneikos

Βασια καλησπέρα !! Τετοια ωρα το Σαββατο θα είσαι κάτω από τις μπάρες  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## ελμερ

Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στον Κωστα Σταματη για τη χορηγια του στο event....ηγγικεν η ωρα  :01. Wink: ...... :05. Squat:  :05. Squat:   :02. Welcome:

----------


## basiadim

> Βασια καλησπέρα !! Τετοια ωρα το Σαββατο θα είσαι κάτω από τις μπάρες


xexe εννοειται και σας ευχαριστω για την προσκληση!!! ενα μπραβο και στον κωστα σταματη για την χορηγια!  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Stella

> περιμενω πως και πως την στιγμη!!!! την καλησπερα μου!!!!


Mπράβο Βασια!
Πολυ ωραια που θα είσαι και φετος εκει!
Να σε δουμε σε πολλα βιντεάκια να λυγιζεις τα σίδερα!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Τί έγινε ρε παιδιά? Δε σας βλέπω ζωηρούς :01. Mr. Green:  Πώς τα πάνε οι διαγωνιζόμενοι? Παρακαλώ τα μέλη/φίλοι του forum να φοράνε καρτελάκια με τα ψευδώνυμα για να αλληλογνωριστούμε :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## beefmeup

εγω θα φοραω μπλουζακι beefmeup :01. Razz:

----------


## Dreiko

και εγω ενα που θα σου λεει "as you wish" :01. Razz:  :banana:

----------


## koukoutsaki

κι εγω  θα τρωω μηλο κ θα πεταω τα κουκουτσια  :01. ROFL:

----------


## lila_1

Eγώ θα έρθω ξυπόλιτη με μάυρες πατούσες και θα κρατάω το Κοσμοπόλιταν, θα με αναγνωρίσετε εύκολα

----------


## tolis93

εγω με κανενα πιτογυρο θα μαι.... :08. Turtle:

----------


## goldenera

Και εγώ θα κρατάω ένα golden από τα Goodys :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vaggan

> Και εγώ θα κρατάω ένα golden από τα Goodys


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Polyneikos

> εγω με κανενα πιτογυρο θα μαι....


Nα μου το δωσεις να στο κραταω όταν θα κανεις την προσπάθειά σου  :08. Food:  :08. Food:

----------


## tasos2

> Nα μου το δωσεις να στο κραταω όταν θα κανεις την προσπάθειά σου


Καλα ποσες ωρες θα το κραταει το πιτογυρο?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> Nα μου το δωσεις να στο κραταω όταν θα κανεις την προσπάθειά σου


να το βαλουμε με ενα καλαμι απο μπροστα μ στα σκουατ λεω εγω να το ανεβοκατεβαζουμε.να δουμε ποσα κατοσταρια βγαζω σε επαναληψεις

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Για φανταστειτε πώς θα σκασει ο cobra?

----------


## goldenera

Με το φίδι στο λαιμό?

----------


## beefmeup



----------


## tolis93



----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Επιτελουςςςς.Ο μονος που εχει  πιασει ο νοημα.Τολαρας :03. Thumb up:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## tolis93

ο beef μπερδεφτηκε λογω αβαταρ,αυτο το ελευθερος δεν τον εμπνευσε να βαλει και κοπελα διπλα στη φωτο,αλλα στο νταβατζη το χαρεμι ειναι εξουσια πως να το κανεις :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## just chris

υπαρχει προβλημα να ερθουμε πιο νωρις απ'τις 6?

----------


## tolis93

> υπαρχει προβλημα να ερθουμε πιο νωρις απ'τις 6?


4 πρεπει να μαστε εκει βασικα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## just chris

αφου λεει εγγραφη αθλητων στις 4 κ ωρα εναρξης 6,εχω λαθος?

----------


## tolis93

> αφου λεει εγγραφη αθλητων στις 4 κ ωρα εναρξης 6,εχω λαθος?


οχι σωστος εισαι.α νομιζα οτι θα συμμετασχεις σορρυ :08. Toast:

----------


## just chris

ναι αμε θα συμμετασχω αλλα θα μπω απ'την πισω πορτα για να σας κανω εκπληξη(τζα!) :01. Razz: 
anyway θα ερθω πιο νωρις απο τις 6.

----------


## vaggan

> ναι αμε θα συμμετασχω αλλα θα μπω απ'την πισω πορτα για να σας κανω εκπληξη(τζα!)
> anyway θα ερθω πιο νωρις απο τις 6.


γιατι? εισαι περιεργος? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz: φερε και τιποτα γλυκα και θα μπεις ετσι κανουν εκπληξεις

----------


## just chris

σαμαλι,εκμεκ ή παστα ποντικι θελεις?

----------


## vaggan

> σαμαλι,εκμεκ ή παστα ποντικι θελεις?


εκμεκ και ποντικι θα ειναι μια χαρα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ελμερ

Και καριοκες να φερεις θα ναι μια χαρα....... :01. Mr. Green:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Fataoulas

μποτΑνα αποσταση, πολυ θα ηθελα να ερθω
(βασικα η αποσταση δεν θα ηταν παλιοτερα τοσο προβλημα, η βενζινη και ολα τα υπολοιπα με φρεναρουν)

Καλα να περασετε ρει, και να το διασκεδασετε οσο παει  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kokolakis

για μας που ειμαστε μακρια περιμενουμε απειρες φωτογραφιες απο ολους σας.......!!!

----------


## Fataoulas

Εεεετσι. Και για τους νικητες, αντι για σαμπανιες οπως συνηθηζεται, θα ανοιγουν σεικερ πρωτεινης

 :03. Clapping:

----------


## kokolakis

> Εεεετσι. Και για τους νικητες, αντι για σαμπανιες οπως συνηθηζεται, θα ανοιγουν σεικερ πρωτεινης


και για τις γυναικες μια βραδυα με τον κομπρα !!!  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## spartan77

καλη επιτυχια αυριο στους διαγωνιζομενους! :03. Thumb up:  :05. Lift Hard: 

εαν δεν δουλευα θα ερχομουν κ γω...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> και για τις γυναικες μια βραδυα με τον κομπρα !!!


Πες τα χρυσοστομε :08. Turtle:

----------


## NASSER

Κόμπρα κοίτα να φέρεις τις γυναίκες που υποσχέθηκες και άσε τους Χρυσόστομους  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Kαι πώς θα συγκεντρωθουν οι διαγωνιζομενοι μετα?Το φταιξιμο θα πεσει σε μενα :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

Προς τους διαχειριστές....ντουντούκες και πανό υποστήριξης διαγωνιζομένου επιτρέπονται? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## NASSER

> Kαι πώς θα συγκεντρωθουν οι διαγωνιζομενοι μετα?Το φταιξιμο θα πεσει σε μενα


Φέρτες εσύ και θα βρω εγω τις λύσεις  :01. Razz: 




> Προς τους διαχειριστές....ντουντούκες και πανό υποστήριξης διαγωνιζομένου επιτρέπονται?


Φέρε ότι γουστάρεις να βαράς στο ενδιάμεσο. Την ώρα εκτέλεσής κίνησης χρειάζεται ησυχία  :01. Smile: 

Υ.Σ. Δεν θέλω βαρεμένα πρόσωπα, δεν συζητάμε για πολιτική και δεν αναφερόμαστε σε μίζερες καταστάσεις!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## magdaline

καλή αντάμωση χοχο

----------


## NASSER

Καλημέρα σε όλους από Αθήνα και καλό μήνα!! Σήμερα έχουμε μια βροχερή και κρύα μέρα 1η του Δεκέμβρη αλλά το κλίμα του event προβλέπεται να είναι πολύ ζεστό!!  :01. Smile:

----------


## tolis93

καλη επιτυχια σε ολους :05. Weights:  θα περασουμε καλα σημερα

----------


## grtech

Καλή δύναμη σε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες, μακριά απο τραυματισμούς. Και χαιρετισμούς σε όλοι την καλή παρέα που θα παρευρεθεί στο θρυλικό γυμναστήριο του Μπουρνάζου, καλά να περάσετε και να το χαρείτε. +1 Rep more  :05. Weights:

----------


## goldenera

> Καλημέρα σε όλους από Αθήνα και καλό μήνα!! Σήμερα έχουμε μια βροχερή και κρύα μέρα 1η του Δεκέμβρη αλλά το κλίμα του event προβλέπεται να είναι πολύ ζεστό!!


Και όμως η μέρα άλλαξε, εδώ έχουμε όμορφο ήλιο, οπότε νομίζω ότι ο καιρός θα είναι σύμμαχος :03. Thumb up:  NASSER επειδή οι ώρες θα είναι αρκετές και κανείς δε θα θέλει να καταβολιστεί :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:  άν πεινάσουμε τί θα κάνουμε? :01. Mr. Green: 



Γιωργάρα από τη μακρινή Σουηδία, καλή σου μέρα, μακάρι να ήσουν και εσύ εδώ σήμερα :02. Welcome:

----------


## tolis93

> Και όμως η μέρα άλλαξε, εδώ έχουμε όμορφο ήλιο, οπότε νομίζω ότι ο καιρός θα είναι σύμμαχος NASSER επειδή οι ώρες θα είναι αρκετές και κανείς δε θα θέλει να καταβολιστεί* άν πεινάσουμε τί θα κάνουμε?*
> 
> Γιωργάρα από τη μακρινή Σουηδία, καλή σου μέρα, μακάρι να ήσουν και εσύ εδώ σήμερα


εσυ γιατι δεν εισαι στη κουζινα σου να φροντησεις για αυτο?α τωρα τα χαλαμε τα χαλαμε ασχημα,εγω για τις τυροπιτες και τα κεφτεδακια ερχομουν :01. Mr. Green:  εχω σταμπαρει ενα καλο σουβλατζιδικο λιγο πιο διπλα :01. Mr. Green:  καλα διπλα δν ειναι αλλα νταξει

----------


## Nastya

Καλα Lifts παιδια, να περασετε υπεροχα και μακρια απο τραυματισμους  :08. Toast:

----------


## goldenera

> εσυ γιατι δεν εισαι στη κουζινα σου να φροντησεις για αυτο?α τωρα τα χαλαμε τα χαλαμε ασχημα,εγω για τις τυροπιτες και τα κεφτεδακια ερχομουν εχω σταμπαρει ενα καλο σουβλατζιδικο λιγο πιο διπλα καλα διπλα δν ειναι αλλα νταξει


Μωρε εγώ να έφερνα...αλλά τί θα το κάνουμε το γυμναστήριο του Κου Σπύρου....οινομαγειρείον? :08. Turtle:

----------


## 141004

να ρωτησω και οι εφηβοι κανονικα στις 4 ..4 και να ειμαστε εκει?
επειδη εχω πει τα στοιχεια μου στον πολυνεικο πρεπει να ρθουμε νωρις ε παρ ολα αυτα?

----------


## NASSER

> Και όμως η μέρα άλλαξε, εδώ έχουμε όμορφο ήλιο, οπότε νομίζω ότι ο καιρός θα είναι σύμμαχος *NASSER επειδή οι ώρες θα είναι αρκετές και κανείς δε θα θέλει να καταβολιστεί άν πεινάσουμε τί θα κάνουμε?*
> 
> 
> 
> Γιωργάρα από τη μακρινή Σουηδία, καλή σου μέρα, μακάρι να ήσουν και εσύ εδώ σήμερα


Ο Νάσσερ έχει έτοιμα τα ταπεράκια του και ίσως ξεμίνει κιόλας  :01. Mr. Green:  Κέντρο θα είμαστε όλο και κάτι θα παίζει  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Μιας και ειπες για ταπερ,λεω να ερθω και γω  με ταπερακι σνιτσελ :03. Thumb up:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

εγω εχω παρει ηδη ταπερακια με κρουασαν σοκολατα/καρυδα.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

> να ρωτησω και οι εφηβοι κανονικα στις 4 ..4 και να ειμαστε εκει?
> επειδη εχω πει τα στοιχεια μου στον πολυνεικο πρεπει να ρθουμε νωρις ε παρ ολα αυτα?


*
Παιδια η εγγραφή η σημερινη ειναι υποχρεωτική για την συμμετοχή σας ,καθως συνοδευεται και απο ζύγιση και είναι η επίσημη για να μπορεί καποιος να συμμετάσχει

Η εκδήλωση ενδιαφεροντος που γινόταν εως σήμερα και μεσω του φόρουμ ηταν προαιρετική για να εχουμε εμεις ενα feedback των συμμετεχόντων και των κατηγοριών.

Οι εγγραφες θα γίνονται 16:00 -17:30. 18:00 ξεκινάμε !! Σας περιμενουμε όλους εκει*

----------


## 72K

> Καλή δύναμη σε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες, μακριά απο τραυματισμούς. Και χαιρετισμούς σε όλοι την καλή παρέα που θα παρευρεθεί στο θρυλικό γυμναστήριο του Μπουρνάζου, καλά να περάσετε και να το χαρείτε. +1 Rep more



Να περάσετε καλά όλοι οι παρευρισκόμενοι, συμμετέχοντες και μη 

ΥΓ: Ωραίο το βίντεο με το θρύλο του Ελληνικού bodybuilding. Θα μου επιτραπεί μια διόρθωση: Το Αγκιστρο βρίσκεται στο Σιδηρόκαστρο του νομού Σερρών και όχι στη γείτονα.

----------


## tolis93

εγω αποχορω σιγα σιγα γιατι θα ρθω απο μελισσια.τα λεμε εκει :03. Thumb up:  :05. Weights:

----------


## Stella

Kαλή επιτυχια σε οσους συμμετεχουν με καλες επιδόσεις και χωρις τραυματισμούς!
Και καλη διασκεδαση σε όλους τους παρευρισκόμενους! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :01. Smile:

----------


## mens sana

Kαλή επιτυχια και καλη διασκεδαση ευχομαι σε ολους! Φωτογραφιες, βιντεο και κτλ απο εβδομαδα μαλλον, ε?

----------


## MakPriest

Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο στους διοργανωτές και ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω για  την φιλικότητά τους... πολυ ζεστό κλίμα 
Δυστυχώς λογο υποχρεώσεων έφυγα νωρις μετα το τελος των εφήβων στο παγκο 
Συγχαρητήρια σε ολους! :03. Thumb up:   :05. Weights:

----------


## GURU S.

Για τις επαναληψεις στον παγκο εμαθα απο τον φιλο μου Γιωργο Τουλιάτο,το open στον παγκο ποσο εφτασε?

----------


## s0k0s

Καλη επιτυχια σε ολους!

----------


## Μεσσιας

> Για τις επαναληψεις στον παγκο εμαθα απο τον φιλο μου Γιωργο Τουλιάτο,το open στον παγκο ποσο εφτασε?



200 κιλα  :08. Turtle: 
Και του χρονου...Ηταν πολυ καλα !!

----------


## GURU S.

> 200 κιλα 
> Και του χρονου...Ηταν πολυ καλα !!


παααρα πολυ καλα!!!ποιος τα εκανε και με τι σωματικο βαρος μου λες παρακαλω?

----------


## warrior s

> παααρα πολυ καλα!!!ποιος τα εκανε και με τι σωματικο βαρος μου λες παρακαλω?


 Ρε φίλε τι τρελά Lifts έχεις στην υπογραφή σου???????  :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:  Πάγκος 185 κιλα? :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  Πιέσεις όρθιος 90χ8????? Τρελή δύναμη!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Μεσσιας

> παααρα πολυ καλα!!!ποιος τα εκανε και με τι σωματικο βαρος μου λες παρακαλω?


Δε συγκρατησα ονομα δυστηχως ...  :01. Unsure:  Παντως το παλικαρι ηταν παρα πολυ καλο!

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

> Ρε φίλε τι τρελά Lifts έχεις στην υπογραφή σου???????    Πάγκος 185 κιλα? Πιέσεις όρθιος 90χ8?????


Λιβρες εινα ρε οχι κιλα...δηλαδη παγκο περιπου 90 κιλα

----------


## GURU S.

> Ρε φίλε τι τρελά Lifts έχεις στην υπογραφή σου???????    Πάγκος 185 κιλα? Πιέσεις όρθιος 90χ8?????


Ευχαριστω bro!Nομιζω το πιο καλο ειναι ο διπλασιασμος του σωματικου βαρους στις πιεσεις παγκου.Και ολα εγινα σωστα με πολυ καλη εκτελεση της ασκησης,χωρισ κλεψιματα.Αλλα απο τι ακουω υπαρχουν και αλλα καλα.200 κιλα ειναι πολλα.ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΤΑ ΕΚΑΝΕ.

----------


## GURU S.

> Λιβρες εινα ρε οχι κιλα...δηλαδη παγκο περιπου 90 κιλα


 κιλα ειναι

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

> Ευχαριστω bro!Nομιζω το πιο καλο ειναι ο διπλασιασμος του σωματικου βαρους στις πιεσεις παγκου.Και ολα εγινα σωστα με πολυ καλη εκτελεση της ασκησης,χωρισ κλεψιματα.Αλλα απο τι ακουω υπαρχουν και αλλα καλα.200 κιλα ειναι πολλα.ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΤΑ ΕΚΑΝΕ.


Κατσε ρε συ δηλαδη δεν ενοουσες λιβρες;;
Κιλα ενοεις;
Εχεις 185 παγκο;
Νταξ respect

----------


## GURU S.

> Κατσε ρε συ δηλαδη δεν ενοουσες λιβρες;;
> Κιλα ενοεις;
> Εχεις 185 παγκο;
> Νταξ respect


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ4GJ5YoGUc σε αυτο το βιντεο στο 15.00 κανω τα 175.ευχαριστω anyway.

----------


## warrior s

> Ευχαριστω bro!Nομιζω το πιο καλο ειναι ο διπλασιασμος του σωματικου βαρους στις πιεσεις παγκου.Και ολα εγινα σωστα με πολυ καλη εκτελεση της ασκησης,χωρισ κλεψιματα.Αλλα απο τι ακουω υπαρχουν και αλλα καλα.200 κιλα ειναι πολλα.ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΤΑ ΕΚΑΝΕ.


Ναι το δυνατό σου σημείο είναι ο πάγκος!!! 2χσωματικό βάρος είναι κάτι μαγικό!!!! Αλλά και αυτό το 90χ8 standing press δείχνει πολύ δύναμη!!! Και ο νικητής που σήκωσε 200 πάρα πολύ καλός, πιστεύω σύντομα θα μάθουμε το όνομά του  :05. Biceps:

----------


## GURU S.

Κυριακος Τσολεριδης λεγοταν ο νικητης?

----------


## tolis93

παιδια ηταν πραγματικα πολυ ωραιο το φετινο πολλες συμμετοχες αρκετες κατηγοριες ειδαμε πολλα κιλα στην OPEN κατηγορια γενικα πολυ ομορφη ατμοσφαιρα, θα ηθελα να ζητησω συγνωμη που εφυγα χωρις να χερετησω αλλα προφανως δε γινοταν να σταματησω στη μεση ολοκληρη κατηγορια για να χαιρετησω τους μοντς οφισερς κτλπ, ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στο κυριο Ηλια γιατι κακα τα ψεματα εμψυχωνε πολυ η παρουσια του, ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στον Πολυνεικο ,οπως επισης και στο dreiko και στον beef ,συγνωμη και παλι που εφυγα ετσι, οσο για το παλικαρι που χτυπησε 38-39 επαναληψεις στα σκουατ στων εφηβων,τα πα και απο κοντα τα λεω και απο δω,μαγκας,τα δωσε ολα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Προσωπικά αν και λόγω υποχρεώσεων αποχώρισα σχετικά νωρίς (δεν ειδα τις τελευταίες 2 κατηγορίες στα squat ) μου άρεσε πολύ το κλίμα..αν και δεν μίλησα με ατομα εκτός του Νασσερ μπορώ να πώ οτι ''κρίμα που δεν ήμουνα και εγώ σε φόρμα να παίξω στην κατηγορία εφήβων'' !!! ζήλεψα τα χειροκροτήματα  :01. Razz:  μακάρι να γίνει και του χρόνου κάτι αντίστοιχο..!!! εχω κάποιες φωτό που θα ανεβάσω κάποια στιγμη.......



ΥΓ για όσους κατάλαβαν ,ειμαι ο ''μαλλιάς'' με το μπλουζάκι motorhead που γυρνούσε δεξια αριστερα ...  :01. Mr. Green:  


 :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## tolis93

> Προσωπικά αν και λόγω υποχρεώσεων αποχώρισα σχετικά νωρίς (δεν ειδα τις τελευταίες 2 κατηγορίες στα squat ) μου άρεσε πολύ το κλίμα..αν και δεν μίλησα με ατομα εκτός του Νασσερ μπορώ να πώ οτι ''κρίμα που δεν ήμουνα και εγώ σε φόρμα να παίξω στην κατηγορία εφήβων'' !!! ζήλεψα τα χειροκροτήματα  μακάρι να γίνει και του χρόνου κάτι αντίστοιχο..!!! εχω κάποιες φωτό που θα ανεβάσω κάποια στιγμη.......
> 
> 
> 
> ΥΓ για όσους κατάλαβαν ,ειμαι ο ''μαλλιάς'' με το μπλουζάκι motorhead που γυρνούσε δεξια αριστερα ...


3 φορες σε φωναξα παλιο σνομπ και δε γυρισες αντε :01. Mr. Green: ,το κοτσιδακι στο μουσι ολα τα λευτα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ηλαπ

> 3 φορες σε φωναξα παλιο σνομπ και δε γυρισες αντε,το κοτσιδακι στο μουσι ολα τα λευτα


Εσυ στην αρχη αρχη που σου μιλησα με καταλαβες??  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> Εσυ στην αρχη αρχη που σου μιλησα με καταλαβες??


ναι ρε μετα π πηγες εσυ?

----------


## BlooDdeaD_MefiSt

Πραγματικα ηταν μια παρα πολυ ωραια διοργανωση :03. Thumb up:  Ενα μεαλο μπραβο στον Πολυνεικο, τον Νασσερ τον dreiko και τον beef, επισης τον κ.Ηλια και τον Σπυρο τον Μπουρναζο για ολη την προσπαθεια που κατεβαλαν για να μας προσφερουν αυτο το event που ελπιζω να καθιερωθει. Η ατμοσφαιρα πολυ φιλικη και το κλιμα ηταν πολυ ζεστο(και στην κυριολεξια  :01. Razz: ). Οι επιδοσεις απο τους συμμετεχοντες ηταν παρα πολυ καλες ειδικα στις open κατηγοριες ειδαμε εξωπραγματικα κιλα και αναφερομαι κυριως στα 310κιλα σκουατ ενος αθλητη που εμενα προσωπικα με αφησε αφωνο.. :02. Shock: 

P.s. Τολη αν λες αυτον που βγηκε 2ος στο σκουατ εφηβων ευχαριστω εγω ημουν.  :01. Razz:  Αν λες το παιδι που βγκε 1ος με τις 40 οντως πολυ δυνατο παιδι  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

> Πραγματικα ηταν μια παρα πολυ ωραια διοργανωση Ενα μεαλο μπραβο στον Πολυνεικο, τον Νασσερ τον dreiko και τον beef, επισης τον κ.Ηλια και τον Σπυρο τον Μπουρναζο για ολη την προσπαθεια που κατεβαλαν για να μας προσφερουν αυτο το event που ελπιζω να καθιερωθει. Η ατμοσφαιρα πολυ φιλικη και το κλιμα ηταν πολυ ζεστο(και στην κυριολεξια ). Οι επιδοσεις απο τους συμμετεχοντες ηταν παρα πολυ καλες ειδικα στις open κατηγοριες ειδαμε εξωπραγματικα κιλα και αναφερομαι κυριως στα 310κιλα σκουατ ενος αθλητη που εμενα προσωπικα με αφησε αφωνο..
> 
> P.s. Τολη αν λες αυτον που βγηκε 2ος στο σκουατ εφηβων ευχαριστω εγω ημουν.  Αν λες το παιδι που βγκε 1ος με τις 40 οντως πολυ δυνατο παιδι


εσενα λεω,  :03. Thumb up:  τα δωσες ολα μεχρι να πεσεις κατω, και μαζι με εσενα να συνχαρω για 2η φορα το dream team. 
Υ.Γ. του NASSER του παει ωραια η φωτογραφικη

----------


## apostolis80

πραγματικα πολυ ωραια διοργανωση και σε σχεση με την περσινη πολλα κιλα.απ το παλικαρη με τα 2οο κιλα στο παγκο,τον αλλο με τα 310 στο σκουοτ.και ωραιες μαχες στις επαναληψεις στα σκουοτ(στα +95 κιλα και στους εφηβους) που παιχτηκαν στην επαναληψη

----------


## Metalhead|T|

> 3 φορες σε φωναξα παλιο σνομπ και δε γυρισες αντε,το κοτσιδακι στο μουσι ολα τα λευτα


 :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  


_310 στο σκουοτ_

εχασα τετοιο πραμα δυστηχως ε?...



πραγματικά είχε πολύ ζέστη μέσα...ίσως ηταν βέβαια και απο τις ωραίες παρουσίες στο χώρο (χαχαχ) αλλα εγώ που ηρθα με φουτεράκι και μπλουζακι πραγματικα ελιωσα..!!!

----------


## 141004

Πολυ σωστο το event Παιδια και πολυ ζεστο κλιμα..
προσωπικα τα εκανα σκ@@α γιατι επαιξα λαθος τις επαναληψεις (κατηγορια εφηβων )με αγχος κ χωρις διαλλειμα απ την πρωτη μου προσπαθεια που με κοψαν παλι γιατι τις επαιζα χωρις να κλειδωνω! του χρονου ελπιζω να τα παω καλυτερα!
συγχαρητηρια στο τερας με το 200αρι στον παγκο  :08. Turtle:

----------


## magdaline

:03. Clap:  σε ολους,πολυ καλη οργανωση, καλες συμμετοχες  :03. Thumb up:  & χαρηκα π γνωρισα κουκουτσι ντοριτα,κομπρα,στελιο,ντρεικο,νασσερ,ελμερ,βαγκαν,πολυνεικο,ελινα κ το κ. μπουρναζο απο κοντα. :02. Welcome:

----------


## magdaline

> σε ολους,πολυ καλη οργανωση, καλες συμμετοχες  & χαρηκα π γνωρισα κουκουτσι ντοριτα,κομπρα,στελιο,ντρεικο,νασσερ,ελμερ,βαγκαν,πολυνεικο,ελινα κ το κ. μπουρναζο απο κοντα.


Kαι goldenera, tasos3 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ελμερ

Πολυ ωραια διοργανωση,ακομα καλυτερη απο περυσι....και γω χαρηκα που γνωρισα πολλα παιδια που μιλαμε εδω.... :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλημέρα σε όλη την παρέα του  :bodybuilding.gr: !
Πραγματοποιήθηκε για 2η συνεχόμενη χρονιά το *Atlas Challenge*, όπου συμμετέχοντες αθλητές-διαγωνιζόμενοι ,θεατές, φίλοι του αθλήματος, προσκεκλημενοι,πρωταθλητές του Bodybuilding αλλά και (last but not least) τα μέλη της  :bodybuilding.gr:  μας, κατέφθασαν στο ιστορικό γυμναστήριο του *Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου* και μας τίμησαν με την παρουσία τους.Τους ευχαριστούμε!!

Οι συμμετοχές φετος ήταν αυξημένες, παραπάνω από 50,σύντομα θα αναρτηθούν ανα κατηγορία!
Οι επιδόσεις ιδιαίτερα υψηλές, και στην μυική αντοχή αλλά και στην μονή επανάληψη!
Φωτογραφικό υλικο και βίντεο θα επεξεργαστουν και θα αναρτηθούν λίαν συντόμως ..

Μια μικρή γεύση,από τους νικητές των OPEN κατηγοριών :

*Δημήτρης Τριπολιτσιώτης, νικητής της κατηγορίας Banch Press 1 REP, 200 κιλα !!*




*Τασος Τριανταφύλλου , νικητής της κατηγορίας Squat  1 REP, 310 κιλα !!*




*Kαι η τελευταία του προσπάθεια ,όχι επιτυχημένη, στα 340 κιλα !! Περιττό να σας πω το κλίμα,την αγωνία και την ένταση που υπήρχε στην ατμόσφαιρα εκείνη την στιγμή !
*








Ενα ιδιαίτερο ευχαριστώ για την προσφορά τους για την χθεσινή βραδυά στους :
*Τον Κωστα* *Σταμάτη* ,ιδιοκτήτη του καταστήματος Regenesis Stores και χορηγού της βραδιάς με συμπληρώματα για τους νικητες των κατηγοριων.
 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

*Τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο*, για άλλη μια φορα αψογος οικοδεσπότης,μαζί με όλο το team (Βασω,Λένα,Εμμα,Βαγγέλη,Μακη), οι οποίοι φρόντισαν για την παραμικρή λεπτομέρεια για να περάσουμε όλοι καλα. Ότι και να γραψω,ότι και να πω,δεν αρκει. *ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!* :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Τελος, τον *Παναγιώτη Βίτσα, Muscleboss*, ιδιοκτήτη του  :bodybuilding.gr:  , ο οποίος αν και απών λόγω υποχρεώσεων ,φρόντισε για την βραδιά, για τα κύπελλα,τις μπλουζες και όλες τις λεπτομέρειες που χρειαζόταν για το event.  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Μακαρι να ημουνα εκει.. :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad: 
Φανταζομαι πως περασατε καταπληκτικα..ειμαι σιγουρος γ'αυτο

----------


## NASSER

Ήταν μια εξαιρετική μέρα για όλους μας. Από νωρίς το απόγευμα που άρχισαν να καταφτάνουν οι συμμετέχοντες μέχρι τέλος της βραδιάς που επικράτησε το ενδιαφέρον και η αγωνία όλων, συντέλεσαν στο να επικρατήσει ένα ζεστό κλίμα που πραγματικά απόλαυσαν όλοι όσοι παρευρέθηκαν! :03. Thumb up: 
Η ανταπόκριση στο κάλεσμα του  :bodybuilding.gr:  τόσο από αθλητές όσο και από τους θεατές, τιμάει ιδιαίτερα τόσο την ιστοσελίδα και την ομάδα διαχείρισης, τον* Παναγιώτη Βίτσα* πρωτοπόρο της ιδέες του event και δημιουργό της σελίδας  :bodybuilding.gr:  και τον αγαπητό σε όλους θρύλο του αθλήματος bodybuilding και οικοδεσπότη *Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου* και την ομάδα υποστήριξης του! Ήταν τιμή για όλους που παρευρέθηκαν οι πρωταθλητές του αθλήματος μας, όσο και πρωταθλητές της άρσης βαρών, της χειροπάλης (τιμή μας ποπυ είχαμε στη παρέα μας τον θρύλο Αντώνη Πανάρετο) όπως και ο φίλος Κώστας Τρομάρας, γιος του γνωστού Γιώργου Τρομάρα πρότυπο ενασχόλησης με τα δυναμικά αθλήματα σε όλους τους παλιούς και νεότερους αθλητές, κάτι που δεν πρέπει να αψηφούμε και να ξεχνάμε! :03. Clap: 
Τέλος για άλλη μια φορά νιώθω την ανάγκη να ευχαριστήσω τον φίλο και πρωταθλητή* Κώστα Σταμάτη* που στήριξε την προσπάθεια μας με τη χορηγία δώρων-συμπληρωμάτων στους νικητές των κατηγοριών. Του εύχομαι να είναι πάντα καλά, καλές δουλειές και πάντα επιτυχίες στους αγωνιστικούς και λοιπούς στόχους του! :08. Toast:

----------


## Dreiko

Εγω με τη σειρα μου,για να μη πλατειασω,θα ηθελα *εκτος των προαναφερθεντων* να πω ενα μεγαλο μπραβο και στον admin μας τον *Κωστα-Polyneiko* για την ικανοτητα του να συντονιζει τα παντα αψογα! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

> Εγω με τη σειρα μου,για να μη πλατειασω,θα ηθελα *εκτος των προαναφερθεντων* να πω ενα μεγαλο μπραβο και στον admin μας τον *Κωστα-Polyneiko* για την ικανοτητα του να συντονιζει τα παντα αψογα!


Μερικοί θα πουν πως χαϊδεύουμε τα αυτιά μας, αλλά ναι θα το πω και εγω! Συγχαρητήρια στον *admin Κώστα*, στους φίλους και διαχειριστές* Βαγγέλη, Διονύση* και *Ηλία Τριανταφύλλου* όπως και στο *Στέλιο* που ήρθε από Καβάλα να υποστηρίξει και να βοηθήσει στο έργο της ομάδας. Το έργο του φόρουμ είναι μια συντονισμένη προσπάθεια *ΟΜΑΔΑΣ* και εύχομαι να αποτελέσει πρότυπο και παράδειγμα προς μίμηση προς όλους και ειδικότερα στους παράγοντες του αθλήματος μας το bodybuilding!
Επίσης παράλειψη μας... μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και στην κριτική επιτροπή* Γιάννη Διακογιάννη, Χρήστο Γκολιά* και φυσικά στον οικοδεσπότη *Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο* που για δεύτερη χρονιά ήταν κοντά μας και κράτησαν τις ισορροπίες στη κρίση των προσπαθειών ώστε να μην είναι κανένας παραπονεμένος!

----------


## No Fear

Μπραβο παιδια,παντα τετοια και ευχομαι να γινει θεσμος για πολλα χρονια ακομα!

----------


## GURU S.

Τρομερα κιλα!Πριν τα video, αποτελεσματα please.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mια από τις αναμνηστικές φωτογραφίες,φυσικά θα ακολουθήσουν πολλες*

----------


## GREEK POWER

Πολυ ομορφη οργανωση - συγκεντρωση ...*ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ !!!
*Μπραβο και στο παληκαρι , που με 300 + κιλα στους ωμους ,η εκφραση στο προσωπο γαληνια  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Πολλα μπραβο :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  και απο εμενα σε ολο το team του bodybuilding.gr!Φανταστικο το χθεσινο event με πολλους  και καλους φιλους!Τα κιλα ανεβασμενα απο περσυ και φυσικα η ενταση στο κατακορυφο!Ο Σπυρος Μπουρναζος για αλλη μια φορα απιστευτα φιλοξενος,ο Πολυνεικος συντονιζε τα παντα,ο Νασσερ σε καθηκοντα φωτογραφου super,o Hλιας προσφερε σιγουρια στους αθλητες  :03. Thumb up: !Να πω επισης ενα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στη Βασια  :03. Bowdown: που επαιξε με ισους ορους με τους αντρες!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Kαι goldenera, tasos3


tasos*2* λεγεται..σα δε ντρεπεσαι λιγο :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

> ΥΓ για όσους κατάλαβαν ,ειμαι ο ''μαλλιάς'' με το μπλουζάκι motorhead που γυρνούσε δεξια αριστερα ...


Καλημέρα σε όλη την παρέα! Συγχαρητήρια στους διοργανωτές για την πολύ όμορφη εκδήλωση. Ήταν πραγματικά μια εκπληκτική εμεπιρία και θεωρώ  ότι όσα παιδιά μπορούσαν και δεν ήρθαν απλά έχασαν :01. Wink:  Ήταν μεγάλη έμπνευση και πώρωση να βλέπεις την υπερπροσπάθεια των διαγωνιζομένων ζωντανά μπροστα σου που έκανε το κλίμα στο hardcore γυμναστήριο του Κου Μπουρνάζου ακόμα πιο σκληροπυρινικό. Θα πλατιάσω και εγώ πολύ αν γράψω όσα έχω στο μυαλό μου οπότε επιγραμματικά αναφέρω:

Μεγάλο μπράβο στα μέλη του forum που αγωνίστηκαν. Από τα παιδιά αυτά γνώρισα τον Vaggan και τον toli93. Ένα θα σας πω: ο Βαγγ. είναι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟΣ, καμιά σχέση με της φωτό εδώ :02. Shock:  Πλατάρες και ωμάρες :03. Thumb up:  Ο Τόλης έκανε συγκινητική προσπάθεια και σε πάγκο και σε σκουώτ, εμψύχωνε όλους τους συναθλητές του και λίγο που μίλησα μαζί του κατάλαβα το εξαιρετικό του χαρακτήρα του :03. Thumb up: 
Για τον Ηλία τί να πω? Σαν μικρό παιδί από την 1η στιγμή με έκανε να αισθανθώ σαν να ήμασταν χρόνια φίλοι. Για το κορμί του τί να σας πω? H U G E!!!!!!!!!!!
Ο κος Διακογιάννης, κύριος, σοβαρός με βαθειά γνώση σε ότι αφορά το σιδερένιο άθλημα, κερδίζει το σεβασμό σου από την 1η στιγμή
Ο Κος Χρήστος με το γιο του συμπαθέστατοι και από τις πιο ευγενικές παρουσίες στη χθεσινοί βραδιά
Με τον Κο Μπουρνάζο μιλήσαμε λίγο και φωτογραφηθήκαμε μαζί, ευγενικός και πρόσχαρος όπως αρμόζει σε ένα μεγάλο πρωταθλητή
Επίσης χάρηκα πολύ που γνώρισα τον Ελμερ, Rambo, STelako και τις δεσποινίδες (lila, dorita) και κυρίες (koukoutsi :01. Mr. Green: ) του forum.
Πολλά μπράβο στον Polyneiko ο οποίος δεν πήρε ανάσα και ηταν σε εγρήγορση εξασφαλίζοντας την άψογη ροή της διοργάνωσης. Νομίζω ότι είναι έτοιμος να εκφωνήσει επαγγελματικούς αγώνες ΒΒ :01. Wink: 
Επίσης πολλά μπράβο σε beefmeup και dreiko που είχαν το δύσκολο έργο (και λόγω αρκετής ζέστης και λόγω των πολλών κιλών που φορτώνονταν σταδιακά) μαζί με τον Ηλία ως spotter στις προσπάθειες των αθλητών.
Και φυσικά σε nasser που μαζί με stelako επιτέλεσαν και χρέη φωτογραφικής κάλυψης. Αξιοσημείωτη η φλεβικότητα των χεριών του nasser που έκλεβε την παράσταση καθώς 'τραβούσε' τις φωτό :01. Wink: 
Ιδιαίτερη αναφορά στους αθλητές:
Δημήτρης Τριπολιτσιώτης με τα 200 κιλά στον πάγκο. Εντυπωσιακά φυσικά τα κιλά αλλά παίδες αν βλέπατε και την διαπλάση του.........ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟΣ και ΟΓΚΩΔΗΣ δεν περιγράφουν αυτό που είδα :02. Shock: 
Τασος Τριανταφύλλου ο οποίος έκανε ζέσταμα από εκεί που οι άλλοι τελείωναν την προσπάθεια τους, και μας έδωσε την ευκαιρία να ζήσουμε την εμπειρία του να βλέπεις ζωντανά σκουώτ με 310 κιλά και την ολυμπιακή μπάρα να λυγίζει....ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟΣ :03. Clap: 
Και φυσικά τη Βάσια...πώρωση, ικανότητα,έμπνευση, πάθος και τρέλα (με την καλή έννοια), κέρδισε τις εντυπώσεις. Το είδος του αθλητή που θα ήθελα να είχα ως παρτενέρ στην προπόνηση. :01. Wink:  
Τέλος πολλά μπράβο στους εφήβους που πραγματικά βάζουν τα 'γυαλιά' και αποτελούν παράδειγμα για πολλούς από εμάς. Είναι ελπιδοφόρο να βλέπεις τη νεολαία μας να είναι ενεργή να παθιάζεται να αγωνίζεται και ιδιαίτερα να επιδυκνύει ευγενή άμιλλα αφού όλοι οι αθλητές εμψύχωναν ο ένας τον άλλο και έδιναν συγχαρητήρια μεταξύ τους!
Ραντεβού του χρόνου!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

να'σαι καλα ρε golden που δε με ξεχασες και μενα :08. Turtle:

----------


## fatals

Βαλτε καμια φωτο ρε παιδια να δουμε και εμεις που μαστε απο πολυ μακρια  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Dreiko

Kατσε μαν....λιγο υπομονη...υπαρχει αρκετο υλικο και πρεπει να μονταριστει.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nastya

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  Πολλα μπραβο παιδια  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Βαλτε καμια φωτο ρε παιδια να δουμε και εμεις που μαστε απο πολυ μακρια


Αυτη την στιγμή με αναμενει οικογενειακο γευμα που πρεπει να αφιερωθω εκει,στην προετοιμασία του αλλά και στην κατανάλωση του  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
Απο το γευμα λοιπόν,χορτατος και ξεκουραστος  :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

παιδια κ γω με την σειρα μου να ευχαριστησω ολους οσους παρευρεθηκαν για να αγωνιστουν,αλλα κ αυτους που ηρθαν για να εμψυχωσουν τους αγωνιζομενους..
ευχαριστουμε ολους που μας τιμησατε με τις παρουσιες σας,ειτε μενατε στο διπλανο τετραγωνο ειτε ηρθατε απο μακρια,οπως κ κανατε αρκετοι απο σας..
χαρη στην δικη σας παρουσια κ συμμετοχη,υπηρξε αυτο το αποτελεσμα,ανταξιο της περσινης φορας κ τολμω να πω,κ ενα σκαλι πιο πανω..
χαρηκα ιδιαιτερα που γνωρισα απο κοντα καποια μελη του φορουμ,παρολο ειμουν απασχολημενος κατα την μεγαλυτερη διαρκεια του διαγωνισμου,εστω κ για λιγο..

οι ευχαριστιες δοθηκαν απο κοντα,αλλα κ απο εδω μεσα τους ευχαριστω ολους κ τον καθενα ξεχωριστα..τα παιδια του δικου μας τημ,την επιτροπη,τον Σπυρο Μπουρναζο για την παντα ζεστη φιλοξενια..

κ του χρονου,ακομα καλυτερα κ περισοτεροι.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ελμερ

Εμεις ευχαριστουμε για τη "γιορτη " που διοργανωσατε για μας και για το παρειστικο και φιλικο κλιμα που υπηρχε ...κι εμενα μου φανηκε πως ηταν ενα σκαλι καλυτερα απο περυσι..... :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ενα μίνι φωτο ποτ-πουρι, :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

*BENCH PRESS 

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*SQUAT


*

----------


## Alexandros Cnp

Πολύ ωραία διοργανωση!ευχαριστούμε τους διοργανωτές και τον Σπύρο τον Μπουρνάζο,το bodybuilding.gr αλλά και τον κώστα σταμάτη για τα υπέροχα αναμνηστικά δώρα που έδωσε στους αθλητές.Ήταν πολύ ορέο ΕVΕΝΤ ( Atlas Challenge 2012  )

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Αυτο το θηριο στην τελευταια φωτογραφια ειναι ο pepeismenos karga;

----------


## Polyneikos

*SQUAT συνεχεια ....


*

----------


## warrior s

Πολύ ωραία αλλά αν βάλετε και βίντεο τότε θα είναι ακόμα καλύτερα  :01. Smile: . Οι περισσότεροι διαγωνιζόμενοι έβαλαν τη μπάρα πολύ ψηλά στο squat.. Λάθος για μένα.. Ετσι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις πολλά κιλά..

----------


## dhmhtrhs

> Πολύ ωραία αλλά αν βάλετε και βίντεο τότε θα είναι ακόμα καλύτερα . Οι περισσότεροι διαγωνιζόμενοι έβαλαν τη μπάρα πολύ ψηλά στο squat.. Λάθος για μένα.. Ετσι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις πολλά κιλά..


δεν έχει σχέση αυτό που λες..η διαφορά μεταξύ high bar και low bar squat είναι στην ενεργοποίηση άλλων μυικών ομάδων..high bar θα προτιμήσει κάποιος που είναι quad dominant ενώ low bar κάποιος που στηρίζεται στην οπίσθια αλυσίδα.

----------


## warrior s

> δεν έχει σχέση αυτό που λες..η διαφορά μεταξύ high bar και low bar squat είναι στην ενεργοποίηση άλλων μυικών ομάδων..high bar θα προτιμήσει κάποιος που είναι quad dominant ενώ low bar κάποιος που στηρίζεται στην οπίσθια αλυσίδα.


Δεν είπα να κάνουν low bar και να βάλουν τη μπάρα στους δελτοειδής...Έτσι κάνεις ακόμα περισσότερα κιλα... Απλά θα μπορούσαν να κατεβάσουν λίγο πιο κάτω τη μπάρα..  :01. Razz:  Πιστεύω ότι έτσι θα ανέβαιναν λίγο σε κιλά.

----------


## RawR

Έχει δίκιο. Low bar Squat είναι για τους αριθμούς..

----------


## 72K

Μη λέτε ότι να'ναι  :01. Wink:

----------


## chro

Πραγματικά πέρασα πολύ καλά! Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στους διοργανωτές και ένα ακόμα μεγαλύτερο στους αθλητές που έδωσαν μάχη. Δε θα πω ονόματα γιατί θα αδικήσω κάποιον. 
Συγχαρητήρια στις 2 γυναίκες την Ευτυχία και τη Βάσια, που ανταγωνίστηκαν αντάξια στα ίσα τους άντρες.
Μη βιάζεστε ακόμα να μιλήσετε για το πως θα γίνοταν περισσότερα κιλά. Ας περιμένουμε τα βίντεο. Άλλωστε δεν είμαστε επαγκελματίες power lifters για να κάνουμε low bar. (2 αθλητές έκαναν Low bar squat).

----------


## MindOverMatter

Η διοργάνωση χτες ήταν πάρα πολύ καλη. Η ατμόσφαιρα πολύ φιλική και το κοινό πολύ ενθουσιώδες. Παρ'όλο που ήρθα ως "επισκέπτης" (καθ'ότι δεν γράφω εδώ στο forum) ένιωσα σαν φίλος. Στη διοργάνωση πέτυχα και έναν προπονητικό στόχο που έχω εδώ και πολύ καιρό, ευχαριστώ για την πρόσκληση και την υποστήριξη.

Πολλά συγχαρητήρια στους διοργανωτές και ένα ευχαριστώ σε όσους παρεβρέθηκαν και φώναξαν στις προσπάθειές μας.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Ακομα και εγω ο ιδιος,που ειμαι λατρης των εκδηλωσεων Ατλας,δεν περιμενα τετοια τεραστια επιτυχια.Ολα ηταν καταπληκτικα.Μακαρι να ειχαμε συχνοτερες τετοιες συναντησεις.Δεν εχω ξαναβιωσει ,τοσο ωραιες εκδηλωσεις ποτε.
Φετος ειχαμε .τρομερες επιδοσεις που-χωρις υπερβολη-ειναι Ολυμπιακου επιπεδου.
Πληθος συμμετοχων και θεατων, τεραστιο.
Οι Σποτερς συντονιστηκαν τελεια.Μια πραγματικη μηχανη. Θα πρεπει να θεωρουνται,πλεον,ως εξειδικευμενοι.
Ο Πολυνεικος-Κωστας,παρ'ολο το αγχος της ευθυνης του,και μαλιστα φετος χωρις τον Μασλμπος(ο οποιος μας παρακολουουσε απο πολυ μακρια με τον τροπο του...) ηταν αψογος, ανετος,και με καλυτερη διαυγεια πνευματος ακομα και σε συγκριση με εμας ,που ειχαμε λιγοτερο τρεξιμο απο το δικο του.Ειχε κανει επισης,και τελεια προεργασια.Πως προλαβε....;;...αγνωστον.
Ο σπονσορας Κωστας Σταματης,κανει ηρωικες προσπαθειες ,διοτι ως γνωστον, δεν ειναι,πλουσιος...Σπανιος ,αξιολογος,ειλικρινης.
Ο Σπυρος Μπουρναζος με την υπεροχη παρεα του,εχει βαλει νεα στανταρτ στην εννοια του ορου φιλοξενια.Δεν ειναι ομως μονο αυτο.Με το ατελειωτο κυρος του,και το μυαλο του,μπορει και λυνει τα παντα σε δευτερολεπτα.Ακομα και με ενα νευμα του μπορει να κανει θαυματα.
Η συμβολη του Χρηστου Γκολια ως κριτη ηταν καταλυτικη και θεμελιωδης.
Πολλοι κορυφαιοι πρωταθλητες ηλθαν να παρακολουθησουν, και να τα πουμε.
Ο Νασσερ και ο Στελιος,σε ρολο κλειδι,θα απολαυσουμε το εργο τους ,καθως θα συνεχιζεται η παρουσιαση.
Το φορουμ εκανε επιτελους και μια πιο κλασικη επικοινωνια -περα απο την ηλεκτρονικη-γεματη κεφι ,χαρες και εκπληξεις.
Για ΟΛΑ αυτα τα ωραια θα μιλησουμε και στη συνεχεια,με ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΕΣ αναφορες και ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ ,για να παρουν μια γευση- και οσοι απο τους φιλους μας δεν μπορεσαν να παρευρεθουν-απο το ποσο ωραιες εμπειριες βιωσαμε.
Οπως ηδη αναφερθηκε φετος ειχαμε οντως μεγαλυτερη επιτυχια ακομα και απο την ηδη πολυ επιτυχημενη περσινη.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πραγματικα σε μια πολυ ζεστη κ φιλικη ατμοσφαιρα  κ με μεγαλες επιδοσεις απο τους συμετεχοντες ,περασαμε πολυ ωραια.   
 Μας δοθηκε η ευκαιρια να  ξαναδουμε φιλους ,αλλα κ να γνωρισουμε απο κοντα με αλλους συμφουριστες :01. Smile: .

----------


## tasos2

Να ρωτησω παιζει να ανεβουν ολες οι προσπαθειες και οι αποτυχημενες σε βιντεο? Ή εστω να σταλουν σε μεηλ. Δυστυχως με τοσο κοσμο ο φιλος μου δεν καταφερε να με τραβηξει  :01. Sad: 

Παντως ο Τριανταφυλλου εκανε καλη προπονηση δικεφαλων-ωμων χθες τοσες ωρες που βοηθουσε :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Να ρωτησω παιζει να ανεβουν ολες οι προσπαθειες και οι αποτυχημενες σε βιντεο? Ή εστω να σταλουν σε μεηλ. Δυστυχως με τοσο κοσμο ο φιλος μου δεν καταφερε να με τραβηξει 
> 
> Παντως ο Τριανταφυλλου εκανε καλη προπονηση δικεφαλων-ωμων χθες τοσες ωρες που βοηθουσε


Θα ανεβουν όλες οι προσπάθειες,με λίγη υπομονή.
Ενδεικτικα αναφερω ότι η διαδικασία επεξεργασίας και ανεβασματος 15΄ βιντεο στο youtube,απαιτεί σχεδόν μισή μέρα..
Αρα θελει τον χρόνο του.
Εννοείται οτι μεσω μαιλ δεν μπορεί να αποσταλλεί βιντεο HD. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Αυτο το θηριο στην τελευταια φωτογραφια ειναι ο pepeismenos karga;


Ναι! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

polyneikos ενα ευχαριστω για την ολη δουλεια που γινεται ακομα και μετα το event  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Κρίμα που κάποια μέλη του forum (όπως ο pepeismnos karga και άλλοι) δεν τα αναγνώρισα και έτσι δεν μπορεσαμε να γνωριστούμε και να μιλήσουμε. Δεν πειράζει την επόμενη φορά. Πάντως όπως βλέπετε και από τις φωτό η ενέργεια το πείσμα και το πάθος των διαγωνιζομένων έπιασε ταβάνι και η ατμόσφαιρα ήταν σούπερ ηλεκτρισμένη. Και το κοινό με την καθοδήγηση του -να το πω ακόμα μια φορά- ακούραστου Polyneikos, πολύ ενθουσιώδες και εκδηλωτικό :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## fatals

Στο facebook υπαρχουν και αλλες φωτογραφιες  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## goldenera

Πάντως τιν cobra με το τάπερ του την έχω κατά αποκλειστικότητα μόνο εγώ :01. Wink:

----------


## goldenera

Και δια του λόγου του αληθές.........cobra κυρίες και κύριοι, όταν οι άλλοι βγήκαν λίγο έξω από το gym για να ξεσκάσουν, εκείνος πιστός στις διατροφικές του αρχές και εφόσον είχε περάσει το τρίωρο, απλά άνοιξε το τάπερ και τάισε τους μύες του αποτρέποντας τον καταβολισμό τους :01. Mr. Green:  Επίσης φαίνεται και ο Βαγγ. σε διαλογισμό πριν την προσπάθεια του :01. Wink:

----------


## goldenera

Ο 'δικός' μας Vaggan στις προσπάθειες του :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## goldenera

Βάσια.......... δυναμίτισε το κλίμα και έδωσε άλλη διάσταση στην εκδήλωση 'χτυπώντας' στο ίσια τους αρσενικούς αντιπάλους της :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Και δια του λόγου του αληθές.........cobra κυρίες και κύριοι, όταν οι άλλοι βγήκαν λίγο έξω από το gym για να ξεσκάσουν, εκείνος πιστός στις διατροφικές του αρχές και εφόσον είχε περάσει το τρίωρο, απλά άνοιξε το τάπερ και τάισε τους μύες του αποτρέποντας τον καταβολισμό τους Επίσης φαίνεται και ο Βαγγ. σε διαλογισμό πριν την προσπάθεια του


χαχαχα....κοιτα πώς βγηκα :01. ROFL: 

καλα κι ο βαγγαν ειναι λες και του κλεψανε τις καραμελιτσες του απο τις τσεπες. :08. Turtle:

----------


## Omegalos

Πολύ ωραία διοργάνωση, κρίμα που είμαι μακρια αλλιως θα δοκιμαζα λιγο τις δυναμεις μου στην κατηγορία εφήβων

----------


## goldenera

Και ίσως η στιγμή με την μεγαλύτερη αγωνία αφού όλοι είχαν μείνει με 'κομένη' την ανάσα περιμένοντας την έκβαση της προσπάθειας. Τάσος Τριανταφύλλου στην προσπάθεια για τα 340 κιλά στο σκουώτ :02. Shock:  Δε νομίζω ότι σου δίνεται συχνά η ευκαιρία να ζήσεις κάτι τέτοιο από κοντά. Μπορεί να απέτυχε ο αθλητής αλλά είχε ήδη κερδίσει και την πρώτη θέση αλλά και την αναγνώριση όλων των παρευρισκομένων προηγουμένως σηκώνοντας επιτυχώς 310 κιλά στο σκουώτ :03. Clap:

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Νταξ ο vaggan απο τις φωτο φενεται πολυ θηριο..
Ειδικα ωμοι και χερια  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

> Νταξ ο vaggan απο τις φωτο φενεται πολυ θηριο..
> Ειδικα ωμοι και χερια


εχεις νιωσει ποτε μικρος στη ζωη σου?εγω χθες ενιωσα :01. Mr. Green:  καλα η φωτο με τα 340 πανω στη μπαρα μετραει,λυγισαν σιδερα χθες :03. Thumb up:  οσο για τον κομπρα,μονο απογοητευση εχω να δηλωσω,τα κοριτσια τα αφησε για τη παρτυ του μετα :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πριν ξεκινησω την παρουσίαση των κατηγοριών,θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω προσωπικά ,αλλα και ως Bodybuilding.gr, τον *Νίκο Αλεξίου (CTN Media)*, επαγγελματία φωτογράφο με καταπληκτικές δουλειές ,ο οποίος ανταποκρίθηκε στην πρόσκληση μας και ήρθε αφιλοκερδως να καλύψει το Event.
Kατά καποιον τρόπο, εγκαινιάζεται μια φιλική συνεργασία ,καθότι υπάρχει μια αμοιβαία εκτίμηση και πραγματικά το υλικό του ειναι απίστευτο και ο ίδιος πολυ συμπαθής.
Επειδη ο Νίκος είναι επαγγελματιάς,οι ληψεις του είναι σαφως καλύτερες και ήδη κυκλοφορουν αρκετες φωτογραφίες στο προφίλ του στο Facebook.
Eμεις θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε και από το δικό του υλικο φωτογραφίες,για την παρουσίαση των κατηγοριών. Νικο ευχαριστούμε  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Να και κάποιοι από την παρέα του forum......stelakos, cobra, Ηλίας (που μας έχει κρύψει με τον όγκο του :01. Wink: ), Elmer και ο Κος Χρήστος μετά του υιού του :01. Wink:

----------


## Nastya

απιστευτο το κλιμα λεμε !!! :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## goldenera

> Νταξ ο vaggan απο τις φωτο φενεται πολυ θηριο..
> Ειδικα ωμοι και χερια



Χρισόφορε ειλικρινά σου λέω όταν είδα το Βαγγέλη και σε σχέση με την εικόνα που είχα από κάποιες φωτό εδώ, έμεινα με το στόμα ανοιχτό :02. Shock:  Από τα άτομα που μόλις δεις θα πεις αυτός κάνει βάρη σίγουρα :01. Wink:

----------


## Dreiko

> Πριν ξεκινησω την παρουσίαση των κατηγοριών,θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω προσωπικά ,αλλα και ως Bodybuilding.gr, τον *Νίκο Αλεξίου (CTN Media)*, επαγγελματία φωτογράφο με καταπληκτικές δουλειές ,ο οποίος ανταποκρίθηκε στην πρόσκληση μας και ήρθε αφιλοκερδως να καλύψει το Event.
> Kατά καποιον τρόπο, εγκαινιάζεται μια φιλική συνεργασία ,καθότι υπάρχει μια αμοιβαία εκτίμηση και πραγματικά το υλικό του ειναι απίστευτο και ο ίδιος πολυ συμπαθής.
> Επειδη ο Νίκος είναι επαγγελματιάς,οι ληψεις του είναι σαφως καλύτερες και ήδη κυκλοφορουν αρκετες φωτογραφίες στο προφίλ του στο Facebook.
> Eμεις θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε και από το δικό του υλικο φωτογραφίες,για την παρουσίαση των κατηγοριών. Νικο ευχαριστούμε


Πραγματικα οι φωτογραφιες του Νικου Αλεξιου ειναι αυτο που λεμε επαγγελματικες!! :03. Clap:

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

> Χρισόφορε ειλικρινά σου λέω όταν είδα το Βαγγέλη και σε σχέση με την εικόνα που είχα από κάποιες φωτό εδώ, έμεινα με το στόμα ανοιχτό Από τα άτομα που μόλις δεις θα πεις αυτός κάνει βάρη σίγουρα


Ζηλεψα τωρα...εχω και μερα ξεκουρασης σημερα,...
Αυριο θα παω να τα δωσω ολα στο gym να γινω σαν τον vaggan  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## goldenera

Αναμνηστικές φωτό μετά το πέρας της εκδήλωσης (όπως βλέπετε ο Ηλίας κρύβει πάλι 2-3 άτομα :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle: )

----------


## Polyneikos

*
ΓΑΛΙΑΤΣΑΤΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ* *
ΜΠΑΚΑΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ

*
*

ΦΩΤΙΑΔΗΣ ΧΡΥΣΟΣΤΟΜΟΣ

**

ΕΛΥΣΣΑΙΟΣ ΑΔΑΜ

**

ΠΑΤΣΙΛΙΒΑΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

*

----------


## goldenera

Νομίζω μια πολύ όμορφη φωτό με Ηλία (ο οποίος δε μου χάλασε το χατήρι και πόζαρε το δικέφαλο του), Κο Διακογιάννη και Κο Χρήστο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## fatals

Εσυ δεν βγηκες σε καμια φωτο? Ντρεπεσαι? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Καλη φαση! Δυστυχως η παντοφλα για μενα ηταν αμειλικτη!

----------


## goldenera

Έλα ρε Πάνο, εμείς με + 2 παιδιά, μας πήρε ξόφαλτσα η παντόφλα και εσύ heavyμεταλάς ΒΒιλντεράς και δεν τα κατάφερες? :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΖΙΩΓΚΑΣ*




*ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΖΟΥΛΙΑΝΟΣ*




*ΦΕΡΔΙΝΑΡΔΟΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ*



*ΑΝΔΡΟΥΛΗΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ*


*ΔΗΜΟΥ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ*



*ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣ*



*ΜΑΚΡΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ*



*
ΠΑΝΤΕΛΑΙΟΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ*



*ΜΕΣΣΙΑΣ ΒΙΤΣΑΡΑΣ*

----------


## Stella

Συγχαρητηρια και από εμενα σε ολους οσους συμμετειχαν και να δηλώσω κι εγώ εντυπωσιαμένη απο τον ογκο του συμφορουμιτη Βαγγελη, που μαλλον λόγω "σεμνοτητας" μας κρυβόταν τοσο καιρό! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz: 
Νομιζω στο θεμα ογκου κερδισε τις εντυπώσεις!
Πραγματικα ΤΙΤΑΝΟΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟΣ!!! :02. Shock:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Με το 'κτήνος' που ακούει στο όνομα Βαγγέλης :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

*
ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ + ΑΠΟΝΟΜΕΣ


**

Απονομή από την Λένα Μπουρνάζου


*

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Ελα ρε Βαγγελη! Τερας! Golden εγω την εφαγα κατακουτελα και ηταν και τσοκαρο!

Πρωτο σαββατο off μετα απο 4 μηνες. Δεν ειχα πολλες επιλογες!

----------


## goldenera

Για όσους δεν το κατάλαβαν ο αθλητής ΑΝΔΡΟΥΛΗΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ είναι ο 'δικός' tolis93 :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ελμερ

Θηριο ο Βαγγος.... :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Spyrous

Μπραβο σε ολα τα παιδια που συμμαιτηχανε και πανω απο ολα στους οργανωτες

----------


## tolis93

> Παιδια δηλαδη αυτος με τα γκρι ζυγιζει 109κιλα??


με το μαυρο

gold thnx για την αναγνωριση αν και ο παγκος δεν ηταν ποτε το φορτε μου,αν σκεφτεις οτι το μηκος των χεριων λογω υψους ειναι τετοιο που ριχνει κατα πολυ τις επαναληψεις οταν ακουμπαει η μπαρα στηθος :01. Mr. Green:  περασαμε πολυ ωραια παντως,τα σκουατ ειχαν πολυ πιο δυνατη συμμετοχη στην εφηβωμ ασυζιτιτι(και μην ακουσω κουβεντα για το τζιν :01. Mr. Green: ) 
ενα ευχαριστω και για τα gainers που εφυγαν σε μια φαση απο καποιον η ηρθαν ουρανοκατευατα,3 τσιμπησα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## kokolakis

> Με το 'κτήνος' που ακούει στο όνομα Βαγγέλης
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58194


παικτουρες!!  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Τόλη ναι, του χρόνου δεν πρέπει να επαναλάβεις το ενδυματολογικό, αφού το παντελόνι θα σε δυσκόλεψε στο σκουώτ...ή όχι? Αυτό που μου άρεσε σ'εσένα είναι ότι ζούσες έντονα όλο τον αγώνα και χειροκροτούσες και εμψύχωνες όλους τους συναθλητές σου, κάτι που μου λέει πολλά για το ήθος σου :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## fatals

> Τόλη ναι, του χρόνου δεν πρέπει να επαναλάβεις το ενδυματολογικό, αφού το παντελόνι θα σε δυσκόλεψε στο σκουώτ...ή όχι? Αυτό που μου άρεσε σ'εσένα είναι ότι ζούσες έντονα όλο τον αγώνα και χειροκροτούσες και εμψύχωνες όλους τους συναθλητές σου, κάτι που μου λέει πολλά για το ήθος σου


Εσυ κανονικα επρεπε να μαγειρεψεις  και να κερασεις τους αθλητες  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> Τόλη ναι, του χρόνου δεν πρέπει να επαναλάβεις το ενδυματολογικό, αφού το παντελόνι θα σε δυσκόλεψε στο σκουώτ...ή όχι? Αυτό που μου άρεσε σ'εσένα είναι ότι ζούσες έντονα όλο τον αγώνα και χειροκροτούσες και εμψύχωνες όλους τους συναθλητές σου, κάτι που μου λέει πολλά για το ήθος σου


το εκτημω.οχι το τζιν δε μπορω να πω οτι δυσκολεψε ηταν ανετο,τη ζωνη του τζιν επρεπε να βγαλω βασικα πιεζε στα πλαγια στο χαμηλο κ ειχα θεμα οποτε με το ζορι παραλληλο ερχοταν.τωρα οσο για την εμψυχωση των υπολοιπων,δε πηγα και ουτε πιστευω οτι πηγε κανεις χθες για να το παιξει ανωτερος στα κιλα και δυνατοτερος κτλπ,ο καθε ενας συναγωνιζοταν τον εαυτο του,αν μη τι αλλο αθλητισμο κανουμε,δε χωρανε εγωισμοι περαν αυτου με τον εαυτο μας...

----------


## goldenera

> Εσυ κανονικα επρεπε να μαγειρεψεις  και να κερασεις τους αθλητες


Νέος........άσε τα φαγητά και τα κρασιά και προετοιμάσου και εσύ για του χρόνου να αγωνιστείς.....μη σου πω ότι έψηνα τον Ηλία να κάνει κάτι παρόμοιο (αγώνα) στο δικό του gym οπότε θα είσαι και κοντά οπότε δε θα έχεις δικαιολογίες :01. Wink:

----------


## fatals

> Νέος........άσε τα φαγητά και τα κρασιά και προετοιμάσου και εσύ για του χρόνου να αγωνιστείς.....μη σου πω ότι έψηνα τον Ηλία να κάνει κάτι παρόμοιο (αγώνα) στο δικό του gym οπότε θα είσαι και κοντά οπότε δε θα έχεις δικαιολογίες


Αμα κανει του χρονου θα παω, φετος ειμαι ακομα αρχαριος.  :01. Razz:  Να κανονισουμε και μετα απο αυτο για μπουζουκοπαρεα  :01. Razz: 

Δεν πινω ρε παιδια τοσο, απλα οσες φωτο εχω ειναι απο μαγαζια, μια φορα την βδομαδα αν πιω  :01. Mr. Green: 

Το φαγητο δεν το αφηνω γιατι χωρις αυτο δεν θα σηκωνω ουτε πετρα  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Miss Fit

Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο στους διοργανωτές και στους συμμετεχοντες!! Απο φωτός και σχολια φαινεται πως ηταν μια ομορφη εκδήλωση...
Βάλτε, βαλτε υλικο να πάρουμε και εμεις μια γευση που ειμαστε μακριά! :03. Thumb up: 

Βαγγαν οντως τεράστιος :03. Thumb up:  αλλά και ο Cobra ρε παιδιά τον ¨κόβει¨ το καρό  :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΕΛΥΣΣΑΙΟΣ ΑΔΑΜ 

*
*

ΖΟΥΛΙΑΝΟΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ

**

ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ 

**

ΑΝΔΡΟΥΛΗΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ

**

ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

**

ΒΙΤΣΑΡΑΣ ΜΕΣΣΙΑΣ


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ + ΑΠΟΝΟΜΕΣ



Απονομή της κατηγορίας απο την Μαρία Ιορδανοπούλου
















*

----------


## chro

Πολύ εντυπωσιακός ο Κώστας στα squat έδωσε μάχη!

----------


## goldenera

Καλός ο πάγκος αλλά τα σκουώτ νομίζω έκλεψαν την παράσταση. Μιλάμε για 30 επαναλήψεις και πάνω σε πολλές περιπτώσεις και να παίζεται η 1η θέση για μία επανάληψη. Ο Κώστας που ανέφερε ο  chro αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι 16 χρονών. Εντυπωσιακοί οι έφηβοι :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## goldenera

Όσο για τη Μαρία Ιορδανοπούλου μία λέξη..........άγαλμα σμιλεμένο από κορυφαίο γλύπτη, κορμοστασιά απίστευτη :02. Shock:

----------


## koukoutsaki

> Ένα θα σας πω: *ο Βαγγ. είναι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟΣ, καμιά σχέση με της φωτό εδώ Πλατάρες και ωμάρες*




*ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΩ ΑΛΛΟ*  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 



Επειδη ολοι νομιζω εχουν ηδη αναφερθει, δε θα αρχισω να  μακρυγορω και να σας κουραζω :01. Mr. Green:  ...θα περιοριστω να πω μονο ενα τεραστιο μπραβο κ συγχαρητηρια σε ολους και στο οτι περασα υπεροχα κ χαρηκα πολυ που γνωρισα τοσα παιδια απο εδω..  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΦΟΥΝΤΑΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ

**

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΑΤΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΗΣ


**

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑΚΗ ΒΑΣΙΑ

**

ΣΤΑΜΑΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ


*
*


ΚΑΧΙΛΕΛΗΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ


*
*

ΜΑΚΡΟΓΑΜΒΡΑΚΗΣ ΚΟΣΜΑΣ

**

ΚΡΙΚΡΗΣ ΠΡΟΚΟΠΗΣ

**


ΤΡΑΣΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΟΣ ΧΡΟΝΗΣ


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ + ΑΠΟΝΟΜΕΣ





**Aπονομή από τον Ηλία Τριανταφύλλου
**
















*

----------


## Stella

...και ενα μεγαλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στη Βασια που οχι μονο αγωνιστηκε επάξια...αλλα καταφερε να παρει και διακριση!!!
ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
ΦΟΒΕΡΗ!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Να και κάποιοι από την παρέα του forum......stelakos, cobra, Ηλίας (που μας έχει κρύψει Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58150


Kαι του τοπα σε αυτην την φωτο <<Κυριε Ηλια μαζεψτε λιγο τα φτερα σας :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: : ,να μας παρει κ εμας η φωτογραφια!  :08. Turtle: >> ,αλλα ηταν καπως δυσκολο :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
Μου αρεσει που ο τριχας  :01. Razz:  ο γυιος μου ''παταει'' κ τρικεφαλο. :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## magdaline

> Kαι του τοπα σε αυτην την φωτο <<Κυριε Ηλια μαζεψτε λιγο τα φτερα σας: ,να μας παρει κ εμας η φωτογραφια! >> ,αλλα ηταν καπως δυσκολο
> Μου αρεσει που ο τριχας  ο γυιος μου ''παταει'' κ τρικεφαλο.


xaxa κύριε Χρήστο χάρηκα πολύ που σας γνώρισα απο κοντά κ σας κ το Τόλη. υ.γ. καλέ δεν είναι τρίχας μη του δημιουργείτε ψυχολογικα! 


Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φώτος ! 
Στελλάκο έχασες.. ήμασταν παρεούλα όλες ..

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> xaxa κύριε Χρήστο χάρηκα πολύ που σας γνώρισα απο κοντά κ σας κ το Τόλη. υ.γ. καλέ δεν είναι τρίχας μη του δημιουργείτε ψυχολογικα! 
> 
> 
> ..


Μωρε ξερω εγω τι λεω ,μην το παρει κι επανω του :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle: 

Κι εγω χαρηκα που σε γνωρισα Μαγδαληνη :08. Toast:  ,εισαι αστερι!  :02. Welcome:

----------


## magdaline

> Μωρε ξερω εγω τι λεω ,μην το παρει κι επανω του
> 
> Κι εγω χαρηκα που σε γνωρισα Μαγδαληνη ,εισαι αστερι!


υπήρξα καλύτερη πολύ, τώρα εχω πάρει κιλά,  ευελπιστώ να επανέλθω σύντομα, ευχαριστώ, μετρά πολύ η γνώμη σας, να στε καλά :02. Welcome:

----------


## ελμερ

Αν και ειμαι off και τωρα εισαι μια χαρα Μαγδαληνη,προς το Καλοκαιρι θα στεγνωσεις παλι.... :01. Wink:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## goldenera

Ο νικητής στα -85 στα 90 κιλά Φούντας Αλέξανδρος μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση εκτός του αγωνίσματος στο οποίο πήρε μέρος, η πανέμορφη μυική του διάπλαση με καθαρές γραμμές και πολύ καλή συμμετρία. Σοβαρός, συγκεντρωμένος πριν την προσπάθεια, έκανε το σταυρό ρίχτηκε στη μάχη πάλεψε και βγήκε νικητής. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να ήταν και οι γονείς του και να παρακολούθησαν την προσπάθεια του. Μπράβο του :03. Clap:

----------


## goldenera

Ύστερα από παράκληση του φίλου Έλμερ ποστάρω 2 φωτό που τράβηξα με τη μηχανή μου, μία με τον Κο Διακογιάννη και μία με τον Ηλία 'ντουλάπα' Τριανταφύλλου :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ελμερ

Σ ευχαριστω παρα πολυ Γιαννη (golden).... :08. Toast:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## magdaline

> Ο νικητής στα -85 στα 90 κιλά Φούντας Αλέξανδρος μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση εκτός του αγωνίσματος στο οποίο πήρε μέρος, η πανέμορφη μυική του διάπλαση με καθαρές γραμμές και πολύ καλή συμμετρία. Σοβαρός, συγκεντρωμένος πριν την προσπάθεια, έκανε το σταυρό ρίχτηκε στη μάχη πάλεψε και βγήκε νικητής. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να ήταν και οι γονείς του και να παρακολούθησαν την προσπάθεια του. Μπράβο του


Πολύ καλός αθλητης όντως, και πολύ καλο παιδι,  είχα την ευκαιρια να μιλησω μαζι του, κ σεμνός - χαμογελαστός όπως διέκρινα. O πατέρας του δυστυχώς έφυγε απ τη ζωή πριν λίγες μέρες.  :01. Sad:

----------


## goldenera

Επίσης να αναφέρω ότι το γυμναστήριο του Κου Μπουρνάζου είναι συνδυασμός μοντέρνας αισθητικής από θέμα διακόσμησης με πανέμορφες υψηλής ποιότητας φωτογραφίες σε όλο το χώρο,τζαμαρία με αμέρητα τρόπεα και περιοδικά με τον Κο Σπύρο εξώφυλλο, και hardcore στιβαρών οργάνων με την αίγλη των παλιών καλών καιρών. Ο Ηλίας μου έλεγε ότι το 1986 είχε γυμναστεί εκεί και τα όργανα ήταν τα ίδια, απλά τώρα είναι εκ νέου βαμένα και αλλάζουν κατά καιρούς τα σύρματα. Ο καθένας που αγαπάει το άθλημα πιστεύω ότι θα ήθελε να γυμναστεί εκεί :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

> Πολύ καλός αθλητης όντως, και πολύ καλο παιδι,  είχα την ευκαιρια να μιλησω μαζι του, κ σεμνός - χαμογελαστός όπως διέκρινα. O πατέρας του δυστυχώς έφυγε απ τη ζωή πριν λίγες μέρες.


Οπότε έκανα λάθος για τους γονείς........ απλά είδα έναν κύριο και μια κυρία τους οποίους πλησίασε όταν τελείωσε την προσπάθεια του......τώρα καταλαβαίνω και το νεύμα του προς τον ουρανό όταν τελείωσε η προσπάθεια του.... σίγουρα ο πατέρας του θα τον κοιτάει από ψηλά και θα είναι περήφανος. Μπράβο του και πάλι :03. Clap:

----------


## basiadim

περασαμε τελεια σας ευχαριστω παιδια για ολα!!!  :01. Smile:  αντε και του χρονου με το καλο!!!

----------


## basiadim

> ...και ενα μεγαλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στη Βασια που οχι μονο αγωνιστηκε επάξια...αλλα καταφερε να παρει και διακριση!!!
> ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ!
> ΦΟΒΕΡΗ!!!


 σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## dorita

την καλησπερα μου.... :02. Welcome: 

να δωσω τα συγχαρητηρια μου στους διαγωνιζομενους που συμμετειχαν κ ιδιαιτερα στα κοριτσια για την προσπαθεια που κατεβαλαν.... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

χαρηκα πολυ που βρεθηκαμε απο κοντα με αρκετα παιδια απο το φορουμ κ τα ειπαμε οσο χρονο ειχαμε... το κλιμα ηταν υπεροχο στο γυμναστηριο του κ. Μπουρναζου...ευχαριστουμε πολυ για την φιλοξενια!!!

αυτο που μου εκανε ιδιαιτερη εντυπωση ηταν ο κ. Μπουρναζος ο οποιος ηταν τοσο ευγενικος κ φιλοξενος με ολους κ ειναι ενας κυριος με *Κ* κεφαλαιο.. :08. Toast: 

ελπιζω να ξαναβρεθουμε κ παλι!!!

----------


## tolis93

> Ο νικητής στα -85 στα 90 κιλά Φούντας Αλέξανδρος μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση εκτός του αγωνίσματος στο οποίο πήρε μέρος, η πανέμορφη μυική του διάπλαση με καθαρές γραμμές και πολύ καλή συμμετρία. Σοβαρός, συγκεντρωμένος πριν την προσπάθεια, έκανε το σταυρό ρίχτηκε στη μάχη πάλεψε και βγήκε νικητής. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να ήταν και οι γονείς του και να παρακολούθησαν την προσπάθεια του. Μπράβο του


να αναφερω οτι ετυχε να δω τον Αλεχανδρο στα αποδυτηρια να αλλαζει μπλουζα,πραγματικα αξιοζηλευτο το σωμα του,πολυ καλοσχηματισμενος

----------


## goldenera

> σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!


Είσαι μέλος? :02. Shock:  ΤΡΟΜΕΡΗ!!!! Πολλά μπράβο, και καλή συνέχεια στους στόχους σου :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΡΑΪΚΑ ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ*






*ΦΩΤΙΑΔΗΣ ΑΧΙΛΛΕΑΣ*





*ΚΟΚΛΑΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ*





*ΠΑΝΤΕΛΑΙΟΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ
*



*ΜΠΕΚΑΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ*

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> Kαι του τοπα σε αυτην την φωτο <<Κυριε Ηλια μαζεψτε λιγο τα φτερα σας: ,να μας παρει κ εμας η φωτογραφια! >> ,αλλα ηταν καπως δυσκολο
> Μου αρεσει που ο τριχας  ο γυιος μου ''παταει'' κ τρικεφαλο.


Εγω ομως προβλεπω, οτι ο γυιος σου ,στο 3ο Ατλας ,θα παρει επαθλο.....και τοτε να σε δω.Θα αναγκστεις στο 4ο Ατλας ,να παρεις μερος και εσυ.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

και στο 5ο θα παρω κ γω  :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:  :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

Εσύ του χρόνου θα είσαι έτοιμος.....τούμπανο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ελμερ

Και μην ξεχνιομαστε.....και αρσεις θανατου του χρονου (για συμμετοχη,οχι για νικη)  :01. Mr. Green:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

μπα...εγω ποτέ δεν προκεται να συμμετασχω,για το λογο του οτι ποτε δεν ακουμπαω την μπαρα στο στηθος...την σταματαω παντα ελαχιστα πριν.Οποτε ολες "ακυρες" θα βγαινουν σχετικα με τους κανονισμους :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

Συγχαρητηρια και απο μενα για τις προσπαθειες ολων των παιδιων και του mods team για την προσπαθεια και το συντονισμο που απ οτι βλεπω για ακομα μια φορα ηταν αψογος.Τα κιλα ειναι τρομερα..ουτε κατα διανοια δεν πιστευα οτι υπαρχουν αυτα τα κιλα,σε event ενος φορουμ μαλιστα..!!Αναμενουμε για βιντεο..  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ + ΑΠΟΝΟΜΕΣ
*



*Απονομή από την Κατερίνα Τσαβαλιά

*

----------


## polo0

εκτος απο τν φωτογραφίες θα έχουμε και κανένα βίντεο με τς προσπάθειες τν παιδιών ?  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights: 
ειχαν και τρελα κιλα απο ότι διαβάζω,ετσι για να τα βλέπουμε πριν πάμε στν προπό και να τα δίνουμε όλα για ολα :05. Lift Heavy:  :05. Lift Heavy:

----------


## kokolakis

φωτο εκτος αγωνα με τα μελοι υπαρχουν....??

----------


## fatals

Παντως οσες φωτο εχω δει ο Νasser σε καμια δεν κοιταει στην καμερα :01. Razz:

----------


## kokolakis

> Παντως οσες φωτο εχω δει ο Νasser σε καμια δεν κοιταει στην καμερα


εγω ειδα τον μπιφ- Διονύση, τον ειχα αχτι  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz: 
αντε ο ντεβιλ μου μενει  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## basiadim

> Είσαι μέλος? ΤΡΟΜΕΡΗ!!!! Πολλά μπράβο, και καλή συνέχεια στους στόχους σου


ναι φυσικα και ειμαι σε ευχαριστω και παλι και εσυ οτι ποθεις!!  :01. Smile:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΓΑΛΩΤΟΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ









ΑΝΤΟΝΥ EGYI







ΝΙΚΟΣ ΣΤΡΟΓΓΥΛΗΣ




*

----------


## Fataoulas

> Όσο για τη Μαρία Ιορδανοπούλου μία λέξη..........άγαλμα σμιλεμένο από κορυφαίο γλύπτη, κορμοστασιά απίστευτη


Εεεεεεεεεεεεμ, μετα απο πολυωρο κοιταγμα των φωτο, καποια στιγμη παρατηρησα οτι υπαρχουν ακομα 3 ατομα διπλα της

 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Συγχαρητήρια στους συντελεστές του αγώνα και στους αθλητές που πήρανε μέρος.
Ιδιαίτερα συγχαρητήρια στα ξαδέρφια μου Αχιλλέα και Χρυσόστομο Φωτιάδη από τη Δράμα που διακρίθηκαν στις κατηγορίες Power Reps, στην σκουώτ 85-95κ και πιέσεις πάγκου εφήβων αντίστοιχα  :03. Thumb up: 

Χάρηκα πολύ που είδα φίλους, που γνώρισα άτομα που έως τώρα μιλούσαμε μόνο διαδικτυακά. Στεναχωρήθηκα επίσης που κάποιοι έλλειπαν.

Το Atlas Challenge έγινε θεσμός, και του χρόνου  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Να αναφέρω και εγώ ότι ο φίλος Στέλιος ήταν ακούραστος βοηθός είτε από τη θέση της μεταφοράς των κιλών στη μπάρα είτε σαν φωτογράφος, και μου έκανε επίσης εντύπωση η καλίγραμμη διάπλαση του, και η ευγένεια του :03. Thumb up:  Συγχαρητήρια και σε εσένα Στέλιο που συνέβαλες στην επιτυχημένη διοργάνωση της εκδήλωσης :03. Clap:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Να 'σαι καλά Γιάννη, χάρηκα που σε γνώρισα. Μακάρι να υπήρχε χρόνος να μιλήσουμε περισσότερο όμως μετά τις απονομές έπρεπε να φύγω, δεν είχα μεταφορικό. Επιφυλάσσομαι για επόμενη φορά  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΑΠΟΝΟΜΕΣ & ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ



**Απονομή απο τον Νάσσερ









*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Εγω ομως προβλεπω, οτι ο γυιος σου ,στο 3ο Ατλας ,θα παρει επαθλο.....και τοτε να σε δω.*Θα αναγκστεις στο 4ο Ατλας ,να παρεις μερος και εσυ*.


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Fataoulas

> [U]*Απονομή απο τον Νάσσερ
> 
> *




Ιδεα μου ειναι, η οσοι εκαναν χειραψια με το νασσερ.... ιδρωσαν?  :05. Posing:

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΣΤΑΜΑΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ*





*ΜΑΝΔΡΑΚΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ*






*ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ*





*ΜΑΚΡΟΓΑΜΒΡΑΚΗΣ ΚΟΣΜΑΣ*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Απονομές και Αποτελέσματα


*


*Απονομές από την Βασω Γιαννιώτη*

----------


## vaggan

καλησπερα σας!! συγχαρητηρια για την διοργανωση..περασα ενα πολυ ομορφο απογευμα γνωριζοντας και κουβεντιαζοντας απο κοντα με σχεδον ολα τα μελη που απαρτιζουν το bb.gr ολοι τους πολυ ενταξει παιδια απο μελη μεχρι μοντς αξιζε ολη η ταλαιπωρια που περασα για να βρεθω παρεα με ολους εσας!  συγχαρητηρια στους νικητες για τις εξωγηινες επιδοσεις τους..και του χρονου να μαστε καλα :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

*













Απονομές και Αποτελέσματα




Απονομή από τον Χρήστο Γκολιά


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*


















*

----------


## grtech

Μπράβο ρε παιδιά,  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  ένας διαγωνισμός που τείνει να γίνει θεσμός. Περιμένω να ανέβουν τα βίντεο με το καλό να μπορώ να έχω μια ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα. Πολύνεικε πέρα απο τα αγωνιστικά βιντεάκια θέλουμε ανέκδοτο υλικό  :01. Mr. Green: , τεκταινόμενα πίσω απο τα κινηματογραφικά φώτα, σκηνές απο τα μετεόρτια κλπ  :08. Turtle: 

Γιάννη goldenera χαίρομαι γιατί στις φώτο είσαι συνέχεια με χαμόγελο μικρού παιδιού, δείχνει οτι το ευχαριστήθηκες, ειδικά η φώτο με Τριανταφύλλου πόζα δικέφαλο όλα τα λεφτά.

Ηλία Τριανταφύλλου αν δεν γνώριζα οτι είσαι χρόνια αθλητής του BB και σε έβλεπα για πρώτη φορά, θα έλεγα οτι αυτός όταν ήταν μικρός έπεσε στην χύτρα με τον μαγικό ζωμό. Πραγματικά τεράστιος. :03. Thumb up: 

Μπράβο σε όλους και πάλι, συμμετάσχοντες, διοργανωτές συντελεστές ''που με την ενέργειά και την προσπάθεια τους έδωσαν σάρκα και οστά στο γεγονός'' αλλά και τα παιδιά του φόρουμ που παρευρέθηκαν, elmer, goldenera, cobra, rambo, tolis, stelakos, , τον τιτάνα vaggan, χρήστο1961 και υιό, τα όμορφα κορίτσια του φόρουμ  κλπ... Μέσα απο τις φώτο και τα επικείμενα βίντεο θα έχω την ευκαιρία να συμμετάσχω έστω και νοητά στην ωραία παρέα σας. :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ετσι,περάσαμε ωραία,κρατηθείτε σε λίγο για καποιες backstage φωτογραφίες,πριν προχωρήσω στις ανοικτες κατηγορίες.  :01. Wink: 
Εγω θα ηθελα προσωπικα να απολογηθώ διότι δεν ημουνα σε θεση να ανταλλαξω παραπάνω απο 1-2 κουβέντες,ενω ήθελα να μιλησω με όλα τα παιδια και να γνωριστούμε εκτενεστερα. Επιφυλασσομαι  :02. Welcome: 
Οποιος ήταν δίπλα μου,θα μπορεί να επιβεβαιώσει τις είδους ερωτήσεις εξελαβα,περα απο τις φυσιολογικές  και προσπαθούσα να τους καλύψω όλους, μόνο ανήθικες προτάσεις δεν δέχτηκα  :01. Razz: 


υ.γ. Θα παρουσιαστουν όλοι οι διαγωνιζόμενοι,εχω σκοπό να ανέβουν όλα τα βίντεο ,όλων των κατηγοριών,αρκει να εχω λίγη πίστωση χρόνου γιατι απαιτείται χρόνος..... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Απονομες και αποτελεσματα




Aπονομή από τους Βαγγέλη και Διονύση 













*

----------


## Dreiko

ωραια μπλουζα διονυση... :01. Razz: 


Υ.Γ.Διαμαρτυρομαι γιατι ο Κωστας μας εβαλε να κανουμε απονομη στα βαρια κιλα για να φαινομαστε σα μπακαλιαροι.... :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

βλεποντας το φωτογραφικο υλικο απο την εκδηλωση του ατλας, δεν μπορω παρα να ζηλεψω ολους οσους παραβρεθηκαν εκει. ημουν σιγουρος πριν τον αγωνα πως θα περασετε υπεροχα, μιας και ξερω πως τα παιδια που τον διοργανωσαν ειναι φοβεροι σαν χαρακτηρες.

επισης μπορω να καταλαβω πως ηταν αρκετα ποιο υπεροχα απο το προηγουμενο.
ενα μεγαλο μπραβο σε ολους που παραβρεθηκαν εκει. ευχομαι να ειναι γεροι και να μπορεσουν και του χρονου να το ξανακανουν, μιας και πλεον εγινε θεσμος.

και ακομα περισοτερο λυπαμαι που δεν μπορεσα να κατεβω, ετσι ωστε να γνωρισω και απο κοντα καποια παιδια που γραφουν μεσα στο φορουμ.

ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.. :03. Clap:

----------


## Gianna

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους για τη διοργάνωση και τη συμμετοχή.  :03. Clap:  Φέτος δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να έρθω, αλλά σήμερα είδα στο γυμναστήριό μου ένα παιδί που φορούσε την μπλούζα (ακόμα πιο ωραία αυτή τη φορά, είναι τα αγαπημένα μου χρώματα :01. Razz: ) και χάρηκα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Πριν προχωρήσω με τις OPEN κατηγορίες, μερικες backstage φωτογραφίες ,που συνηθως κρύβουν το ζουμί της βραδυάς  :01. Mr. Green: 

Τα βραβεία με επιμέλεια του Παναγιώτη Muscleboss  :03. Thumb up: 








*Just checking ...*






*Ο υπέροχος μπουφές με επιμελεια και πνευματικα δικαιώματα Βασως- Λένας - Έμμας*  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 



*Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος - Νίκος Στρογγύλης* 



*Strong & Beautiful !!*

----------


## goldenera

> ωραια μπλουζα διονυση...
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ.Διαμαρτυρομαι γιατι ο Κωστας μας εβαλε να κανουμε απονομη στα βαρια κιλα για να φαινομαστε σα μπακαλιαροι....


Βαγγέλη θέλουμε ειδικά να μας περιγράψεις τα συναισθήματα σου όταν 'σπόταρες' τον Τριανταφύλλου στα 340 κιλά σκουώτ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Alexandros Ferdinardos

Πολύ ωραίο ήταν,αν υπήρχε μεγαλύτερος χώρος θα ήταν ακόμα πιο ωραίο,να μπορούσαν να βλέπουν όλοι,κατά τα άλλα ήταν πολύ ωραία!!

----------


## Dreiko

> Βαγγέλη θέλουμε ειδικά να μας περιγράψεις τα συναισθήματα σου όταν 'σπόταρες' τον Τριανταφύλλου στα 340 κιλά σκουώτ


χαχαχα....ουτε καν....εκανα δυο βηματα πισω και τον αφησα να κανει το εργο του...τι να σωσω απο τοσα κιλα?? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μιας και επέστρεψα σήμερα να κάνω και γω το σχόλιό μου για το 2ο ΑΤΛΑΣ  που έγινε πλέον θεσμός και είχε μεγάλη επιτυχία πέρα του αναμενομένου , το κλίμα ήταν   φανταστικό γιατι δίνει ενέργεια ο χώρος του γυμναστηρίου του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου 
και να πω πως ό άνθρωπος αυτός είναι πραγματική έμπνευση όχι μόνο σαν αθλητής αλλα και σαν άνθρωπος και φίλος απο τους σπάνιους 
η φιλοξενεία ηταν κάτι παραπάνω απο άψογη και φιλική απο όλη την παρέα του σπύρου τα κορίτσια αλλα και τα αγόρια που έδωσαν τον καλύτερο εαυτό τους ώστε να βγεί καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα απο την προηγούμενη διοργάνωση .

τα παιδια του φόρουμ με πρωτεργάτη τον κώστα (πολύνέικο) που ήταν η μαμά του λόχου έδωσαν τον καλύτερο εαυτό τους και κουράστηκαν ώστε να υπάρχει ομαλή ροή και να μην κουραστούν αθλητες και κοινό με καθηστερήσεις και αναμονή 

πιστεύω πως όλοι οι αθλητες το χάρηκαν , είχαμε μεγάλα ρεκόρ και κιλά που φάνταζαν αδύνατο να γίνουν σε ενα παρείστικο ιβέντ δύναμης όπως το ΑΤΛΑΣ που ξεκίνησε δοκιμάστικά και καθιερώθηκε σαν θεσμός πλέον 
μεγάλη προσέλευση κοινού που εμψύχωναν τους αθλητες στην προσπάθειά τους και πραγματικα τέτοιες εκδηλώσεις προάγουν την ευγενη αθλητική άμυλα .
όλοι το χάρηκαν είτε πήραν μετάλεια είτε όχι και ειδικα οι γυναικείες συμμετοχές που αγωνίστηκαν επι ίσους όρους με τούς άντρες , έκαναν φοβερές επιδόσεις με την βάσια να είναι η δεύτερη συμμετοχή της και έδειχνε ότι το χάρηκε και το διασκέδασε 

και γω χάρηκα που είδα γνωστα μέλη του φόρουμ μας αλλα και άγνωστα μεχρι εκείνη την μερα και τον φίλο τον Γιάννη τον σεφ του φόρουμ μας που είναι μαζί με αρκετούς ακόμη παλιούς όπως τον Χρήστο γνήσιοι φίλαθλοι του αθλήματος μας .

και επειδη αυτο έπεσε και στην αντίληψη του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου με είπε ότι το γυμναστήριό του είναι ανοιχτο για όποιον φίλο θέλει να τον επισκευτεί χωρίς δισταγμό 
και να είμαστε γεροί του χρόνου να βρεθούμε στο Άτλας νο3 , μπράβο σε όλα τα παιδια που αγωνίστηκαν και το χάρηκαν πάνω απ όλα

----------


## alexandros fountas

> Ο νικητής στα -85 στα 90 κιλά Φούντας Αλέξανδρος μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση εκτός του αγωνίσματος στο οποίο πήρε μέρος, η πανέμορφη μυική του διάπλαση με καθαρές γραμμές και πολύ καλή συμμετρία. Σοβαρός, συγκεντρωμένος πριν την προσπάθεια, έκανε το σταυρό ρίχτηκε στη μάχη πάλεψε και βγήκε νικητής. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να ήταν και οι γονείς του και να παρακολούθησαν την προσπάθεια του. Μπράβο του


Euxaristw poli gia ta kala sou logia.. to kipelo einai afierwmeno sto patera pou efige stis 15/11/2012

----------


## tolis93

> Euxaristw poli gia ta kala sou logia.. to kipelo einai afierwmeno sto patera pou efige stis 15/11/2012


τα συληπητιρια μου απο τη μια,τα συνχαρητιρια μου απο την αλλη,την αξιζες τη πρωτη θεση :03. Thumb up:

----------


## just chris

μπραβο ρε αλεξανδρε  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
ειχες κ πολυ δυνατο κινητρο,μπραβο!
του χρονου σου ευχομαι να σπασεις μπαρα!!!!!
μπραβο σ'ολα τα παιδια για τη διοργανωση, κανατε απ'οτι βλεπω 
τρομερη δουλεια
επισης εχω να πω οτι ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ ΛΑΛΑΚΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΗΡΘΑ.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> χαχαχα....ουτε καν....εκανα δυο βηματα πισω και τον αφησα να κανει το εργο του...τι να σωσω απο τοσα κιλα??


εκεί και γω έφυγα βαγγέλη αυτα τα κιλά αν φύγουν δεν κρατιώνται αλλα θέλει τεχνική ακόμα και στον τρόπο που θα τα ρίξει κάποιος . ο τριανταφύλλου είναι και συνονόματος δεν είναι ότι σήκωσε σαν κλάρκ ότι τον έβαζες αλλα το ωραίο ήταν ο τρόπος και η έκφραση που αν έβλεπε κανείς το πρόσωπο νόμιζε ότι βλέπει ταινία στην τηλεόραση , απίστευτος απλα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## goldenera

Πάντως Ηλία πρέπει να ήσουν λίγο πιασμένος την επόμενη μέρα (χέρια, πόδια) :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## apostolis80

ΒΙΝΤΕΑΚΙΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ?

----------


## Αντωνης

Συγχαρητηρια στους διοργανωτες και στους συμμετεχοντες.Και γω αναμενω βιντεο γιατι βλεπω παιχτηκανε πολυ βαρια κιλα

Παντως και οι 2 οι Βαγγεληδες(dreiko κ vaggan)πολυ τουμπανα μωρ αδερφακι μου...Μπραβο παιδες

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Πάντως Ηλία πρέπει να ήσουν λίγο πιασμένος την επόμενη μέρα (χέρια, πόδια)


'ημουν Γιάννη αλλα περισσότερο ήταν εκτός απο την κούραση και η ζέστη και υγρασία λόγω της πολυκοσμίας σε τέτοιο χώρο και επειδη ήμουν και λίγο πιο ψηλα πατούσα στον πάγκο να βοηθήσω όπου χρειαστει ηταν πιο δύσκολα τα πράματα , σε κάποια φαση και εγω όπως και ο βαγγέλης με τον διονύση αφυδάτωση θα παθαίναμε .
αλλα το ωραίο κλίμα η καλή διάθεση των αθλητών αλλα και του παρεβρισκομένου κοινού που εμψύχωναν τα παιδια στην προσπάθειά τους , έκανε να μην δίνουμε σημασία στην κούραση , μετα το τέλος όμως της οργάνωσης μας πήγε ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος σε ενα ωραίο μαγαζί για ανεφοδιασμό και εμείς όπως ξέρεις μόλις τρώμε και ανοίγουν τα μάτια μας που είχαν κλείσει απο την πείνα τα ξεχνάμε όλα και κούραση και ταλαιπωρία και μένουν μόνο θετικές εντυπώσεις  :08. Toast:

----------


## gym

Πολλα μπραβο στην ομαδα του bodybuilding.gr που οργανωσε τον αγωνα τοσο σωστα αλλα και στους αθλητες με την συμμετοχη τους!Αντε και του χρονου ακομη πιο ψηλα παιδες! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> Euxaristw poli gia ta kala sou logia.. to kipelo einai afierwmeno sto patera pou efige stis 15/11/2012


 Σιγουρα ο πατερας σου σε καμαρωνε στη παλικαρισια μαχη που εδωσες στον αγωνα.
Μας συνδεει και μια συμπτωση.Ακριβως στην ιδια ημερομηνια ,αλλα το 2010, εχασα τη μητερα μου.
Συλλυπητηρια

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> Πάντως Ηλία πρέπει να ήσουν λίγο πιασμένος την επόμενη μέρα (χέρια, πόδια)


Σιγουρα ο Ηλιας εκανε διπλη προπονηση εκεινο το απογευμα.Μη σας πω και τριπλη.Το πιο εντυπωσιακο ομως απο ολα ειναι η απιστευτη και μονιμη αυτοσυγκεντρωση του.Κοιταξτε τις φωτογραφιες και δειτε ποσο εντονα ζωγραφισμενη ειναι η αυτοσυγκεντρωση στο προσωπο του.Οπου στη φωτο φαινεται απο πισω, θα δειτε το προσωπο του μεσω του καθρεφτη.Στο μεσοδιαστημα απο τον ενα αθλητη στον αλλο,του καναμε και κανενα αστειο.Γελουσε ευδιαθετα,και σε χρονο μηδεν,ξανασυγκεντρωνοταν.Η θεση του σποτερ- και ιδιως του βασικου -δεν ειναι γνωστο, το ποσο δυσκολη και υπευθυνη ειναι.Δεν εχεις περιθωριο ουτε για ενα λαθος.Δεν το γραφω σαν φιλοφρονηση,αλλα το εννοω κυριολεκτικα, οτι ο Ηλιας,πραγματικα ειναι πολυ εμπειρος αθλητης -προπονητης.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> μπραβο ρε αλεξανδρε 
> ειχες κ πολυ δυνατο κινητρο,μπραβο!
> του χρονου σου ευχομαι να σπασεις μπαρα!!!!!
> μπραβο σ'ολα τα παιδια για τη διοργανωση, κανατε απ'οτι βλεπω 
> τρομερη δουλεια
> επισης εχω να πω οτι ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ ΛΑΛΑΚΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΗΡΘΑ.


Αφου νοιωθεις ετσι, τοτε η πιο απλη λυση ειναι να προτεινεις στον Πολυνεικο, να κανουμε και δευτερη εκδηλωση στην καθε χρονια,αφου η μια δεν επαρκει πλεον.Ποτε και σε κανενα αγωνα δεν εχω δει το κοινο τοσο ευχαριστημενο,παρα μονο στα δυο αυτα Ατλας.

----------


## Polyneikos

BENCH PRESS OPEN KIΛΑ ΕΚΚΙΝΗΣΗΣ 120κ.










*130 κιλα
*

----------


## fatals

> Αφου νοιωθεις ετσι, τοτε η πιο απλη λυση ειναι να προτεινεις στον Πολυνεικο, να κανουμε και δευτερη εκδηλωση στην καθε χρονια,αφου η μια δεν επαρκει πλεον.Ποτε και σε κανενα αγωνα δεν εχω δει το κοινο τοσο ευχαριστημενο,παρα μονο στα δυο αυτα Ατλας.


Να κανετε και δευτερη εκδηλωση αλλα η Ελλαδα δεν ειvαι μονο η Αθηνα :01. Razz:  Αμα γινει τιποτα Θεσσαλονικη να κανονησουμε να ερθουμε και εμεις  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Πολυ σωστα.Ας αρχισουν και οι εκτως Αθηνων φιλοι μας ,να καταστρωνουν σχεδια Αλλωστε η Βορειος Ελλας,και φυσικα και η Θεσσαλονικη,εχουν τεραστια προσφορα στο αθλημα μας,και σε αθλητες και σε εκδηλωσεις.
Παντως και η Αθηνα, νομιζω, οτι δεν χορταινει με μια εκδηλωση το χρονο.

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Ναι παιδια Θεσασλονικη οπωςδηποτε..Θεσσαλονικη ειμαι κι εγω..θα χαρω πολυ να γνωρισω παιδια απο το φορουμ  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tasos2

Eγω ειμαι ο πρωτος με την κοκκινη μπλουζα  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## goldenera

Πολύ ωραίος Τάσο :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## tasos2

> Πολύ ωραίος Τάσο


Τhanks  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## mens sana

Το ποσο επιτυχημενο ηταν το Ατλας 2 φαινεται απο τα γραφομενα των μελων και τις φωτογραφιες. Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στα παιδια του φορουμ, στους διοργανωτες, στους αγωνιζομενους και σε οσους συνεισφεραν με την παρουσια τους. Αν και ηθελα πολυ να ερθω, δυστυχως δεν τα καταφερα λογω αποστασεως...του χρονου.

Σιγουρα θα βολευε πολλους απο εμας αν γινοταν κατι παρομοιο και στη Θεσσαλονικη, αν και πιστευω πως η επιτυχια οφειλεται εν μερει και στο συγκεκριμενο μερος που λαμβανει χωρα.

Περιμενουμε βιντεο  :01. Smile:

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

> Eγω ειμαι ο πρωτος με την κοκκινη μπλουζα


Μπουρι

----------


## goldenera

> Σιγουρα θα βολευε πολλους απο εμας αν γινοταν κατι παρομοιο και στη Θεσσαλονικη, αν και πιστευω πως η επιτυχια οφειλεται εν μερει και στο συγκεκριμενο μερος που λαμβανει χωρα.


Σε αυτό έχεις μεγάλο δίκιο. Η αύρα και η αίγλη του event οφείλεται στο χώρο του σπουδαίου Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου. Αντίστοιχο όμως θα ήταν το κλίμα πιστεύω αν γινόταν....λέω εγώ τώρα.....στο gym του Ηλία του Τριανταφύλλου στην Καβάλα :01. Wink:

----------


## mens sana

Μετα το γυμναστηριο του Μπουρναζου το πιο καταλληλο μερος πιστευω και εγω πως ειναι αυτο του Τριανταφυλλου. Σιγουρα θα ειναι αξιος οικοδεσποτης.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## fatals

> Μετα το γυμναστηριο του Μπουρναζου το πιο καταλληλο μερος πιστευω και εγω πως ειναι αυτο του Τριανταφυλλου. Σιγουρα θα ειναι αξιος οικοδεσποτης.


Και μερακλης  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## NASSER

Παιδιά ακόμα δεν τελείωσε η παρουσίαση του Ατλας 2 με φώτο και δεν ξεκίνησε η παρουσίαση των βίντεο. Λίγο υπομονή γι να γίνει σωστά η παρουσίαση καθώς σεβόμαστε τον κόπο των αθλητών που συμμετείχαν!
Έπειτα μην προ τρέχετε να λέτε για Ατλας 3 και μέρος διεξαγωγής, δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο όσο φαίνεται  :01. Smile:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Σε αυτό έχεις μεγάλο δίκιο. Η αύρα και η αίγλη του event οφείλεται στο χώρο του σπουδαίου Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου. Αντίστοιχο όμως θα ήταν το κλίμα πιστεύω αν γινόταν....λέω εγώ τώρα.....στο gym του Ηλία του Τριανταφύλλου στην Καβάλα


ενοείτε παιδια με μεγάλη χαρα να έκανα κάτι τετοιο επάνω βόρειο Ελλάδα  αν υπάρχει ενδιαφερον , σε άλλες εποχες που η μετακίνηση δεν ήταν τόσο  πολυέξοδη θα ήταν πιο εύκολα γιατι εδω έχουμε και μεγάλη άπλα και  μεταφορικά μεσα  που βολεύουν , όλα δίπλα αεροδρόμιο,  εθνική , εγνατια  οδός !!
το γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου είναι σημείο αναφοράς για πολλούς λόγους , όπως έχω ξαναπεί έχω κάνει προπόνηση το 86 στα ίδια ακριβώς μηχανήματα και ο χώρος εμπνέει πραγματικά και μακαρι να υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον ώστε να γίνει και κάτι ανάλογο και στην βόρειο ελλάδα και όσοι έρθουν θα περάσουν σίγουρα καλα ειδικα αν είναι και καλοκαίρι θα συνδιαστεί και με μπάνιο στην θάλασσα και καλό φαγητό  :08. Toast: 

γεροί να μαστε όρεξη και διάθεση να υπάρχει και πάντα να κάνουμε ωραία ιβεντ που να τα χαιρόμαστε όλοι συμμετέχοντες και θεατες , σημασία έχει πως καταφεραμε να καθιερώσουμε ενα θεσμό και μας δίνει μεγαλύτερο αίσθημα ευθύνης όλους μας και το πιο σημαντικό είναι να βλέπουμε τα χαρούμενα πρόσωπα όσων συμμετέχουν και η ικανοποίηση που νιώθουν  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ovelix

α! ρε Ηλια σε γουσταρω γιατι εισαι μες την αισιοδοξια!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τι να κάνουμε όλα έχουν να κάνουν με το μυαλό ακόμα και το σεξ , οπότε σκεπτόμενοι θετικά χωρίς να έχει αλλάξει κάποια κατάσταση τα βλέπουμε τα πράματα διαφορετικα και αλλάζει η διάθεση , ένας φίλος μου λέει συνέχεια χαλαράααα δεν υπάρχουν προβλήματα αλλα μόνο λύσεις  με το να μιζεριάζουμε δεν βγαίνει τίποτε και η προπόνηση άλλωστε αυτο τον σκοπό έχει , είναι ενα μέσο κατα τού άγχους και της αρνητικότητας  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΚΟΚΛΑΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ 140*


*
ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΑΤΟΣ 150 ΚΙΛΑ* 


*
ΑΝΤΟΝΥ ΕGYI 160 KIΛΑ* 


*
ΡΑΪΚΑ ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ 160 ΚΙΛΑ*




*ΑΡΚΟΥΔΕΑΣ 170 ΚΙΛΑ* 





*ΣΤΡΟΓΓΥΛΗΣ 175*



*
ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΦΥΣΑΤΙΔΗΣ 180 ΚΙΛΑ* 




*ΤΡΙΠΟΛΙΤΣΙΩΤΗΣ 200 ΚΙΛΑ*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Απονομές και αποτελέσματα
*


*Απονομή από τον Γιάννη Διακογιάννη*

----------


## warrior s

Βλέποντας αυτό τον πίνακα βγάζω το συμπέρασμα ότι δεν έχει καμία σημασία ποιος κέρδισε.. :01. Sad: . Δηλαδή ο νικητής που σήκωσε 200 ήταν 130 κιλά. Αυτό είναι περίπου 1,5 χ σωματικό βάρος. Βλέπω παρακάτω κάποιον με σωματικό βάρος 85 που σήκωσε 150. Αυτό είναι 1,76χ σωματικό βάρος. Περισσότερο από το νικητή. Πως λοιπόν αυτός με τα 85 κιλα Σ.β θα συναγωνίζονταν κάποιο που ήταν 45 βαρύτερος? Προσοχή δε λέω ότι θα έπρεπε να έχετε περισσότερες κατηγορίες (αυτό θα ήταν το ιδανικό) γιατί ξέρω ότι αυτό θα ήταν αφάνταστα δύσκολο λόγω χρόνου κ.τ.λ  :01. Wink:  Και αυτό που έγινε σας δίνω συγχαρητήρια απλά ο νικητής δεν έχει σημασία για μένα... :01. Smile:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Φιλε γιαυτο λεγεται "οpen" κατηγορια.Εκει μετρανε τα απολυτα κιλα.Δεν εχει καμια σχεση ποσα κιλα ζυγιζει ο καθενας,το θεμα ειναι ποιος θα σηκωσει τα περισσοτερα.Οποτε δεν εχει βαση αυτο που λες. :01. Wink:

----------


## msdmn

όπως έχει αναφερθεί πολλάκις, το event έχει φιλικό χαρακτήρα και δεν είναι powerlifting meet με κατηγορίες βάρους (που δυστυχώς δεν διοργανώνονται στην αθήνα - μακάρι να το δούμε και αυτό σύντομα)

----------


## GURU S.

Σωστός.Βεβαια και το να πας 130 σωματικο βαρος και αυτο δυσκολο ειναι.




> Βλέποντας αυτό τον πίνακα βγάζω το συμπέρασμα ότι δεν έχει καμία σημασία ποιος κέρδισε... Δηλαδή ο νικητής που σήκωσε 200 ήταν 130 κιλά. Αυτό είναι περίπου 1,5 χ σωματικό βάρος. Βλέπω παρακάτω κάποιον με σωματικό βάρος 85 που σήκωσε 150. Αυτό είναι 1,76χ σωματικό βάρος. Περισσότερο από το νικητή. Πως λοιπόν αυτός με τα 85 κιλα Σ.β θα συναγωνίζονταν κάποιο που ήταν 45 βαρύτερος? Προσοχή δε λέω ότι θα έπρεπε να έχετε περισσότερες κατηγορίες (αυτό θα ήταν το ιδανικό) γιατί ξέρω ότι αυτό θα ήταν αφάνταστα δύσκολο λόγω χρόνου κ.τ.λ  Και αυτό που έγινε σας δίνω συγχαρητήρια απλά ο νικητής δεν έχει σημασία για μένα...

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> Σε αυτό έχεις μεγάλο δίκιο. Η αύρα και η αίγλη του event οφείλεται στο χώρο του σπουδαίου Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου. Αντίστοιχο όμως θα ήταν το κλίμα πιστεύω αν γινόταν....λέω εγώ τώρα.....στο gym του Ηλία του Τριανταφύλλου στην Καβάλα


Πριν απο μηνες ειχα γραψει σε ενα ποστ, οτι το γυμναστηριο του Σπυρου Μπουρναζου και το γυμναστηριο του Ηλια Τριανταφυλλου,μπορουν να βαλουν τα γυαλια στα γυμνστηρια πολυτελειας διοτι και ο Ηλιας και ο Σπυρος ξερουν πως να συνδιασουν τα παντα ,αλλα και διοτι εχουν κανει συλληψεις (πανω στη δουλεια τους) που ελαχιστοι μπορουν να αντιληφθουν.
Για τελειως διαφορετικους λογους ο καθε ενας μας,επιλεξαμε τα ιδια γυμναστηρια.Τυχαιο;Δεν νομιζω.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σωστο αυτο με τα κιλα σωματικού βάρους αλλα έχει και μερικούς με κοντούς μοχλούς άκρα δηλαδή που μπορεί να είναι 80 κιλα αλλα να σηκώνουν πολλαπλάσια λόγω γεωμετρίας σώματος και μοχλών 
άλλωστε σε μια όπεν κατηγορία δεν έχουν νόημα αυτα και σε ενα τέτοιο ιβεντ μετράει περισσότερο η χαρα της συμμετοχής , όπως πχ και επι ίσοις όροις αγωνίστηκαν 2 κοπέλες με τούς άντρες αυτο και μόνο τα λέει όλα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## GURU S.

Bεβαιως υπαρχει η χαρα της συμμετοχης αλλα εχω καθε λογο να πιστευω οτι αυτος που βγηκε πρωτος χαρηκε αρκετα πιο πολυ απο τον τελευταιο.Μπορει ο αγωνας να οναμαζεται φιλικος αλλα σιγουρα εκει μεσα υπηρχαν ατομα που ειχαν κανει σκληρη και επιπονη  προετοιμασια για να διαγωνιστουν.Ο διαγωνισμος εχει γινει πλεον σημαντικος και λογω ελλειψης αλλου παρομοιου σοβαρου γεγονοτος,ειναι πλεον ενας αγωνας δυναμης και αντοχης.

----------


## goldenera

Στην κατηγορία BENCH MAX 120 ΚΙΛΑ θα ήθελα να κάνω ιδιαίτερη αναφορά στον διαγωνιζόμενο Αρκουδέα Πέτρο ο οποίος κατέκτησε την τέταρτη θέση και ήταν ο μεγαλύτερος σε ηλικία διαγωνιζόμενος (60 ετών αν δεν κάνω λάθος), αποτελώντας έμπνευση για το κοινό και κερδίζοντας πολλά χειροκροτήματα.
Ο δε νικητής Τριπολιτσιώτης Δημήτρης, ήταν ο ογκοδέστερος αθλητής (τουλάχιστον όπως τον είδα εγώ). Όταν τον πρωτοείδα στο χώρο έμεινα άγαλμα.....ΒΟΥΝΟ το παλικάρι :03. Thumb up:

----------


## GURU S.

> Στην κατηγορία BENCH MAX 120 ΚΙΛΑ θα ήθελα να κάνω ιδιαίτερη αναφορά στον διαγωνιζόμενο Αρκουδέα Πέτρο ο οποίος κατέκτησε την τέταρτη θέση και ήταν ο μεγαλύτερος σε ηλικία διαγωνιζόμενος (60 ετών αν δεν κάνω λάθος), αποτελώντας έμπνευση για το κοινό και κερδίζοντας πολλά χειροκροτήματα.
> Ο δε νικητής Τριπολιτσιώτης Δημήτρης, ήταν ο ογκοδέστερος αθλητής (τουλάχιστον όπως τον είδα εγώ). Όταν τον πρωτοείδα στο χώρο έμεινα άγαλμα.....ΒΟΥΝΟ το παλικάρι


60 ετων??170 κιλα?? Hats off!!

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> Στην κατηγορία BENCH MAX 120 ΚΙΛΑ θα ήθελα να κάνω ιδιαίτερη αναφορά στον διαγωνιζόμενο Αρκουδέα Πέτρο ο οποίος κατέκτησε την τέταρτη θέση και ήταν ο μεγαλύτερος σε ηλικία διαγωνιζόμενος (60 ετών αν δεν κάνω λάθος), αποτελώντας έμπνευση για το κοινό και κερδίζοντας πολλά χειροκροτήματα.
> Ο δε νικητής Τριπολιτσιώτης Δημήτρης, ήταν ο ογκοδέστερος αθλητής (τουλάχιστον όπως τον είδα εγώ). Όταν τον πρωτοείδα στο χώρο έμεινα άγαλμα.....ΒΟΥΝΟ το παλικάρι


Ρωτησα τον Τριπολιτσιωτη,για το ποσο ειναι το χερι του, και μου ειπε οτι εχει φθασει μεχρι και 54 ποντους.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> 60 ετων??170 κιλα?? Hats off!!


Φιλε Σιμο, δεν ξερω αν θα φανει στις φωτογραφιες, αλα περα απο τον μεγαλο ογκο του,διαθετει και σπανια ανεπτυγμενους πηχεις.

----------


## Turbolifter

Μπραβο παιδια που παρ'ολη την οικονομικη στενοτητα της εποχης καταφερατε να διοργανωσετε ενα τετοιο event!

Τεραστιος ο Τριανταφυλλου, σαν terminator ειναι!  :01. Smile:

----------


## chro

> Bεβαιως υπαρχει η χαρα της συμμετοχης αλλα εχω καθε λογο να πιστευω οτι αυτος που βγηκε πρωτος χαρηκε αρκετα πιο πολυ απο τον τελευταιο.Μπορει ο αγωνας να οναμαζεται φιλικος αλλα σιγουρα εκει μεσα υπηρχαν ατομα που ειχαν κανει σκληρη και επιπονη  προετοιμασια για να διαγωνιστουν.Ο διαγωνισμος εχει γινει πλεον σημαντικος και λογω ελλειψης αλλου παρομοιου σοβαρου γεγονοτος,ειναι πλεον ενας αγωνας δυναμης και αντοχης.


Κάνεις λάθος, εγώ που βγήκα τελευταίος το χάρηκα πιο πολύ απ' όλους  :01. Wink:  Δε κοιμήθηκα όλο το βράδυ από την υπερένταση. Στην open squat κατάφερα να συμμετέχω, είχα πιάσει οριακά το όριο των 140. Μακάρι του χρόνου να πιάσω το 120 πάγκο, να συμμετέχω και στην open b press.

----------


## goldenera

chro ποιός ήσουν? (ονομ/νο)

----------


## GURU S.

> Κάνεις λάθος, εγώ που βγήκα τελευταίος το χάρηκα πιο πολύ απ' όλους  Δε κοιμήθηκα όλο το βράδυ από την υπερένταση. Στην open squat κατάφερα να συμμετέχω, είχα πιάσει οριακά το όριο των 140. Μακάρι του χρόνου να πιάσω το 120 πάγκο, να συμμετέχω και στην open b press.


Μπραβο!αν ειχες βγει πρωτος θα χαιροσουν λιγοτερο?

----------


## GURU S.

> Φιλε Σιμο, δεν ξερω αν θα φανει στις φωτογραφιες, αλα περα απο τον μεγαλο ογκο του,διαθετει και σπανια ανεπτυγμενους πηχεις.


Απιστευτος Γιαννη!!!!Δινει κουραγιο σε μας τους master.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ε-ΝΤΑ-ΣΗ!!






























*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## LION

Βάζω αυτή τη φωτογραφία,περισσότερο από "ηθικό χρέος",απέναντι σ' έναν από τους δυνατότερους αθλητές που υπήρξαν στην Ελλάδα!

  Παγκόσμιος πρωταθλητής στην χειροπάλη και με δύναμη απίστευτη σε προπόνηση με βάρη.

  Από τα καλύτερα και πιο "ντόμπρα" παλληκάρια που έχω γνωρίσει στη ζωή μου και θα είναι τιμή μου να με θεωρεί φίλο του.

  Τον *ευχαριστώ* που παραβρέθηκε στην εκδήλωση.

 Παράλειψή μου που δεν ενημέρωσα έγκαιρα τον Κώστα-(Polyneiko)  να τον ανακοινώσει στο μικρόφωνο.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Ο Σωτηρης Μπατσινιλας ειναι ενας αθλητης θρυλος στη χειροποαλη και σε δυναμη .Εχω ακουσει το ονομα του απειρες φορες, και ειναι μεγαλη μου χαρα που στο Ατλας τον γνωρισα και προσωπικα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Η επιμέλεια των βίντεο εχει ανατεθει στον μετρ του είδους,Μανο Χανιώτη,μελος του φόρουμ,καλο φίλο και επαγγελματία στο κομμάτι αυτό...
Το να βάλουμε ενα βίντεο στην ωμή μορφή του,πιθανον να κουράσει  + ότι υπαρχουν και μεγαλα κενα..
Λίγο υπομονή και το βίντεο θα ανταμέιψει όλους τους συμμετέχοντες και θα αξίζει να αποθηκευτεί στο αρχείο σας..Βαζω 1 δείγμα της δουλειάς του...

----------


## Dreiko

Eιμαι σιγουρος οτι το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι εκπληκτικο! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## mens sana

Πολυ ωραιο βιντεο και ο Μπουρναζος πραγματικη εμπνευση  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## basiadim

> Πολλα μπραβο και απο εμενα σε ολο το team του bodybuilding.gr!Φανταστικο το χθεσινο event με πολλους  και καλους φιλους!Τα κιλα ανεβασμενα απο περσυ και φυσικα η ενταση στο κατακορυφο!Ο Σπυρος Μπουρναζος για αλλη μια φορα απιστευτα φιλοξενος,ο Πολυνεικος συντονιζε τα παντα,ο Νασσερ σε καθηκοντα φωτογραφου super,o Hλιας προσφερε σιγουρια στους αθλητες !Να πω επισης ενα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στη Βασια που επαιξε με ισους ορους με τους αντρες!


σε ευχαριστω πολυ χριστοφορε!!! σας ευχαριστω ολους παιδια ενα μεγαλο μπραβο και απο μ'ενα στο bodybuilding.gr  :01. Smile:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

πολύ καλο το βιντεο  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## Polyneikos

*140 κιλα* 














*145 κιλα* 






*150 κιλα* 






*160 κιλα*

----------


## Polyneikos

*175

**

180

**

185

**


230

**

250

**

255


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Σετ προθέρμανσης 250 κιλα 

**


280

**


310


**


340

*

----------


## Stella

Πωπωωω λυγισε η μπαρα!!! :02. Shock: 
Εντυπωσιακό! :03. Thumb up: 
Ο νικητης της κατηγοριας open squat ποιο μελος του φορουμ είναι;

----------


## grtech

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Τα 340 μοιάζει με επική στιγμή. 

Αν κρίνω απο το σφιγμένο πρόσωπο του Νάσσερ που είναι λες και συμμετέχει και αυτός στην προσπάθεια, πρέπει εκείνα τα λιγοστά δευτερόλεπτα να ήτανε σαν να πάγωσε ο χρόνος, μέχρι και ο Μπουρνάζος έχει σηκωθεί απο το κάθισμα παρακολουθώντας με αγωνία. Η αδρεναλίνη σίγουρα είχε πιάσει κόκκινο.  :05. Weights:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown: 

Υ.Γ. Ηλία Τριανταφύλου μου μένει η εντύπωση οτι εαν είχες κάτσει spotter σε μια λογική απόσταση, έστω και σαν ψυχολογικό αβαντάζ, ο αθλητής μπορεί και να είχε πετύχει στην προσπάθεια του.

----------


## warrior s

Εντάξει και μόνο που έβαλε στην πλάτη του 340 κιλά και έκανε προσπάθεια νομίζω τα λέει όλα  :03. Clap: . Αυτό είναι αγνή, ωμή δύναμη από άλλο πλανήτη  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Τα 340 μοιάζει με επική στιγμή. 
> 
> Αν κρίνω απο το σφιγμένο πρόσωπο του Νάσσερ που είναι λες και συμμετέχει και αυτός στην προσπάθεια, πρέπει εκείνα τα λιγοστά δευτερόλεπτα να ήτανε σαν να πάγωσε ο χρόνος, μέχρι και ο Μπουρνάζος έχει σηκωθεί απο το κάθισμα παρακολουθώντας με αγωνία. Η αδρεναλίνη σίγουρα είχε πιάσει κόκκινο. 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Ηλία Τριανταφύλου μου μένει η εντύπωση οτι εαν είχες κάτσει spotter σε μια λογική απόσταση, έστω και σαν ψυχολογικό αβαντάζ, ο αθλητής μπορεί και να είχε πετύχει στην προσπάθεια του.


O Τασος Τριανταφύλλου,ειναι αρσιβαρίστας,25 χρονων και ειναι εμπειρος στο πως να πετάξει την μπάρα από πάνω του σε περίπτωση που δεν μπορεί να κανει έγκυρη προσπαθεια.Ακόμα και αυτό θέλει την τεχνική του 
Ο ιδιος μας ζήτησε να φυγουν όλοι από πίσω του, με σκοπό να πετάξει πίσω την μπάρα σε περίπτωση που δεν μπορουσε να σηκωθεί επιτυχημένα..
Αυτος είναι ο λόγος που κανεις δεν ηταν πίσω του.
Με χαρακτηριστικη άνεση,όταν δεν μπορεσε να "ανεβει", καθισε κατω με την μπάρα και την πέταξε αρκετα τεχνικα προς τα πίσω..
Προσωπικα δεν εχω ξαναδει live τόσα πολλά κίλα και με τόσο ήρεμες και με ψυχραιμες κινήσεις.Φοβερός  :03. Clap: 

υ.γ. Σε αυτη την προσπάθεια πήγαινε για ατομικο ρεκόρ.Το προσωπικό του είναι 335 !

----------


## GREEK POWER

Πραγματικα δεν θα μπορουσε να ειναι και αλλιως !
Και βεβαια για ολους εμας που απλα και μονο η εικονα φανταζει ...αλλου ,
ενα εχω να πω: *dont try it at home* :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## spartan77

παρακολουθω καθημερινα τις φωτογραφιες που ανανεωνονται......απλα respect !!!

ενα μεγαλο μπραβο κ απο εμενα για ολα τα παιδια που πηραν μερος :03. Clap: 

παρα πολυ καλη διοργανωση....και πολυ καλη η φωτογραφικη καλυψη....σε ''βαζουν'' στο κλιμα με 
τοσες φωτογραφιες και τετοια λεπτομερεια....

μπραβο παιδες ...και του χρονου!!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## chro

> Προσωπικα δεν εχω ξαναδει live τόσα πολλά κίλα και με τόσο ήρεμες και με ψυχραιμες κινήσεις.Φοβερός


Είναι ο καλύτερος αθλητής που έχουμε στην Ελλάδα στα squat. Έπρεπε να κάνει ψύχραιμες κινήσεις, γιατί αλλιώς η μπάρα κάνει μπαλάτζο και ταλαντεύεται πολύ και είναι αδύνατο να γίνει η προσπάθεια. Όσοι δεν μπόρεσαν να μείνουν μέχρι το τέλος (είχε αρχίσει να αραιώνει ο κόσμος) χάσατε!

----------


## spartankid

Στα 250 κιλά κύριε διαχεριστά, σας έχει ξεφύγει μια πολύ όμορφη παρουσία από το facebook κάτω δεξιά.  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Στα 250 κιλά κύριε διαχεριστά, σας έχει ξεφύγει μια πολύ όμορφη παρουσία από το facebook κάτω δεξιά.


XΑ,ΧΑ,τσακάλι είσαι!!Kαποιος είχε φερει λαπτοπ και χτυπαγε η καμερα στην οθόνη του :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## GURU S.

> Είναι ο καλύτερος αθλητής που έχουμε στην Ελλάδα στα squat. Έπρεπε να κάνει ψύχραιμες κινήσεις, γιατί αλλιώς η μπάρα κάνει μπαλάτζο και ταλαντεύεται πολύ και είναι αδύνατο να γίνει η προσπάθεια. Όσοι δεν μπόρεσαν να μείνουν μέχρι το τέλος (είχε αρχίσει να αραιώνει ο κόσμος) χάσατε!


Γι αυτο λεω οτι ειναι μια σοβαρη διοργανωση και οχι απλα ενας φιλικος αγωνας.Τα κιλα που εγιαναν εκεινη την μερα και στο παγκο και στα σκουοτς ειναι νομιζω απο τις καλυτερες επιδοσεις πανελλαδικα.respect.

----------


## 72K

> Γι αυτο λεω οτι ειναι μια σοβαρη διοργανωση και οχι απλα ενας φιλικος αγωνας.Τα κιλα που εγιαναν εκεινη την μερα και στο παγκο και στα σκουοτς ειναι νομιζω απο τις καλυτερες επιδοσεις πανελλαδικα.respect.


Είναι λογικό να παρεβρίσκεται κόσμος που το "έχει" το σπορ, ελείψει παρουσίας επισήμων φορέων. Ε ναι είναι κρίμα στην Ελλάδα να μην μπορούμε να διοργανώσουμε επίσημους αγώνες και να κινήσεις ιδιωτικές με φιλικό χαρακτήρα να έρχονται να καλύψουν αυτό το τεράστιο κενό. Οχι ότι δεν έκαναν καλή δουλειά τα παιδιά, αντιθέτως και χωρίς τα απαραίτητα τεχνικά μέσα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Γι αυτο λεω οτι ειναι μια σοβαρη διοργανωση και οχι απλα ενας φιλικος αγωνας.Τα κιλα που εγιαναν εκεινη την μερα και στο παγκο και στα σκουοτς ειναι νομιζω απο τις καλυτερες επιδοσεις πανελλαδικα.respect.





> Είναι λογικό να παρεβρίσκεται κόσμος που το "έχει" το σπορ, ελείψει παρουσίας επισήμων φορέων. Ε ναι είναι κρίμα στην Ελλάδα να μην μπορούμε να διοργανώσουμε επίσημους αγώνες και να κινήσεις ιδιωτικές με φιλικό χαρακτήρα να έρχονται να καλύψουν αυτό το τεράστιο κενό. Οχι ότι δεν έκαναν καλή δουλειά τα παιδιά, αντιθέτως και χωρίς τα απαραίτητα τεχνικά μέσα.


Σίμο  και Κωστα σας ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά σας λόγια. Τα υπολογίζω ιδιαιτερα καθώς εχετε ασχοληθεί σε βαθος, οπότε εχετε παραστάσεις.
Ειμαστε άπειροι σε τετοιου είδους διοργανωσεις (εγω τουλάχιστον) και απλά προσπαθούμε να κανουμε ενα όσο το δυνατόν πιο αξιοπρεπές event,με σχετικα λίγο κόστος και την βοήθεια φίλων ,με όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο παρεϊστικο ύφος και με καλη διαθεση,προσπαθωντας να μην αδικήσουμε την προσπαθεια κανενός...
Νομίζω την επόμενη φορά ,πρώτα ο Θεός,θα πρεπει να εχουμε μια πολύ καλύτερη υποδομή σε πολλά επίπεδα,αν και φοβαμαι πως όσο "σοβαρευει" ,γίνεται και πιο επίσημο,με ότι και αν σημαίνει αυτό.
Η συμβολή ατόμων που είναι περισσότερο από αυτόν τον χώρο,θα είναι απαραίτητη πλεον,για να εχουμε όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερο feedback.
Το ανεφερα και στην αρχή του event,ειναι πολλά παιδια που εχουν πολυ καλες επιδόσεις και δεν βγαινουν προς τα έξω,ειναι κατι που λείπει και ο κόσμος το γουσταρει. Εγω προσωπικά,το απόλαυσα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Aποτελέσματα και Απονομές 

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Αν εχει γίνει καποιο λάθος σε επίδοση ή κατάταξη διαγωνιζομένου, παρακαλώ επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου να το διορθωσουμε.

----------


## basiadim

> Αν εχει γίνει καποιο λάθος σε επίδοση ή κατάταξη διαγωνιζομένου, παρακαλώ επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου να το διορθωσουμε.


γιατι μου την ακυρωσατε την προσπαθεια με τα 150? αφου την εκανα μια χαρα δεν καταλαβαινω!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> γιατι μου την ακυρωσατε την προσπαθεια με τα 150? αφου την εκανα μια χαρα δεν καταλαβαινω!


παράγκες βάσια όπως στο ποδόσφαιρο έτσι και δω , αλλα θα αποκρυπτογραφήσουμε τις κασέτες και θα τους τσιμπήσουμε  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle: 

πέρα απο πλακα εγω βέβαια δεν μπορούσα να δω καλα , αλλα ο λόγος ήταν ότι ενω έγινε η προσπάθεια και τα κιλα τα είχες , έπρεπε ενα κλίκ πιο κάτω να είχες κατεβεί να είναι ακριβως παράλληλο το κάθησμα , οι κριτες που καθόταν πίσω και δίπλα έβλεπαν καλύτερα και αν πρόσεξες είχαν ακυρώσει κάθε παρόμοια επαναληψη ακόμα και στο διαγωνισμό των μέγιστων επαναλήψεων , τυπικό βέβαια αλλα με αυτο τον κανονισμό ξεκίνησε ο αγώνας και δεν θα μπορούσε να γίνει διαφορετικά .
βέβαια εσυ πάνω στην ένταση δεν το κατάλαβες ούτε και γω γιατι ήμουν συγκεντρωμένος στην προσπάθεια μην μείνουν τα κιλα , αλλα έτσι φαινόταν και αυτο βεβαια πιστεύω στο βίντεο θα φανεί καλύτερα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## basiadim

> παράγκες βάσια όπως στο ποδόσφαιρο έτσι και δω , αλλα θα αποκρυπτογραφήσουμε τις κασέτες και θα τους τσιμπήσουμε 
> 
> πέρα απο πλακα εγω βέβαια δεν μπορούσα να δω καλα , αλλα ο λόγος ήταν ότι ενω έγινε η προσπάθεια και τα κιλα τα είχες , έπρεπε ενα κλίκ πιο κάτω να είχες κατεβεί να είναι ακριβως παράλληλο το κάθησμα , οι κριτες που καθόταν πίσω και δίπλα έβλεπαν καλύτερα και αν πρόσεξες είχαν ακυρώσει κάθε παρόμοια επαναληψη ακόμα και στο διαγωνισμό των μέγιστων επαναλήψεων , τυπικό βέβαια αλλα με αυτο τον κανονισμό ξεκίνησε ο αγώνας και δεν θα μπορούσε να γίνει διαφορετικά .
> βέβαια εσυ πάνω στην ένταση δεν το κατάλαβες ούτε και γω γιατι ήμουν συγκεντρωμένος στην προσπάθεια μην μείνουν τα κιλα , αλλα έτσι φαινόταν και αυτο βεβαια πιστεύω στο βίντεο θα φανεί καλύτερα


συμφωνω αλλα κι αλλοι δεν καναν σωστα μεγιστες... τεσπα... για μ'ενα ειναι εγκυρη η προσπαθεια μια χαρα κατεβηκα!!! ευχαριστω ηλια!!  :05. Biceps:

----------


## goldenera

> O Τασος Τριανταφύλλου,ειναι αρσιβαρίστας,25 χρονων και ειναι εμπειρος στο πως να πετάξει την μπάρα από πάνω του σε περίπτωση που δεν μπορεί να κανει έγκυρη προσπαθεια.Ακόμα και αυτό θέλει την τεχνική του


25 ετών? :02. Shock:  Δεν το ήξερα, και μου φάνηκε ότι ήταν μεγαλύτερος. Άρα  έχει πάρα πολλά περιθώρια να βελτιώσει την επίδοση του. Πραγματικά όπως ξαναείπα ήταν απίστευτη η στιγμή της προσπάθειας στα 340. Κάποτε δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω πώς μια ολυμπιακή μασίφ μπάρα μπορεί να λυγίσει, και το να το δω μπροστά στα μάτια μου ήταν τρομερή εμπειρία :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

> γιατι μου την ακυρωσατε την προσπαθεια με τα 150? αφου την εκανα μια χαρα δεν καταλαβαινω!


Βάσια δικαίως ή αδίκως και όπως και να αισθάνεσαι για το συγκεκριμένο γεγονός, το θέμα είναι ότι απέδειξες (και πάλι) την αξία σου και κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη κέρδισες τις εντυπώσεις (μαζί με τον Τάσο :01. Wink: ) του Atlas 2012 όχι μόνο με τα ΄κότσια' σου αλλά προσφέροντας και διασκέδαση (με την καλώς εννοούμενη τρέλα σου) στο κοινό :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Βασια η κριτική επιτροπή (εκείνη αποφασίζει) σου είπε ότι δεν είναι έγκυρη και το δέχθηκες εκεινη την στιγμή ,για τον λόγο οτι έπρεπε να πας πιο βαθιά,σου είπαν μαλιστα να ξαναδοκιμάσεις .
Αν εγω σε εβαζα επιτυχημενη 150 κιλα,περνουσες στην κατάταξη 2 διαγωνιζόμενους και αυτό για εμένα δεν θα ήταν σωστό ,σίγουρα ούτε και για εκείνους,που μαλιστα ειναι και μελη της σελίδας. Δεν συμφωνείς;

*Ευκαιρίας δοθείσης, απονομή σου από τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο,για την συμμετοχή σου και στα 2 Ατλας .Αυτο αξιζει για 1500 κιλά*

----------


## basiadim

> Βασια η κριτική επιτροπή (εκείνη αποφασίζει) σου είπε ότι δεν είναι έγκυρη και το δέχθηκες εκεινη την στιγμή ,για τον λόγο οτι έπρεπε να πας πιο βαθιά,σου είπαν μαλιστα να ξαναδοκιμάσεις .
> Αν εγω σε εβαζα επιτυχημενη 150 κιλα,περνουσες στην κατάταξη 2 διαγωνιζόμενους και αυτό για εμένα δεν θα ήταν σωστό ,σίγουρα ούτε και για εκείνους,που μαλιστα ειναι και μελη της σελίδας. Δεν συμφωνείς;
> 
> *Ευκαιρίας δοθείσης, απονομή σου από τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο,για την συμμετοχή σου και στα 2 Ατλας .Αυτο αξιζει για 1500 κιλά*


μπορουσα να κανω και διαφορετικα???? αλλα μετα μου ειπατε οτι θα την μετρησετε την προσπαθεια μου... τεσπα δεν πειραζει...!!! του χρονου επιφυλάσσω πολλες εκπληξεις σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους... εβαλα τα δυνατα μου ... αν και σταματησα την διαιτα τις προετοιμασια μου και μονο μια βδομαδα εφαγα υδατανθρακα... πιστευω τα πηγα πολυ καλα  :Stick Out Tongue:   :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Kαι η απονομή του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου στην Ευτυχία Ανανιάδου (175 κιλά σκουωτ)*

----------


## mens sana

Εχω μεινει αφωνος με τις κοπελες  :02. Shock: ...τι επιδοσεις ειναι αυτες?  :03. Clap:

----------


## RawR

Ο Τριανταφύλλου είναι φοβερός αθλητής και έχει προσφέρει πολλά στην Άρση Βαρών. Ελπίζω να τον ξαναδούμε από το '13 να αγωνίζεται ξανά.

----------


## Stella

Την κοπελα την Ευτυχια Ανανιαδου πρωτη φορα τη βλεπω τωρα στο Ατλας.
Φοβερα κιλα! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Θα ηταν ενδιαφερον να μαθουμε καποια στοιχεια γι΄αυτη ή να με παραπεμψετε σε καποιο λινκ αν υπάρχει...
Αγωνιζεται σε αγωνες bbing, είναι αρσιβαριστρια; :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στελλα με άρση βαρών ασχολείται η κοπέλα.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Stella

> Στελλα με άρση βαρών ασχολείται η κοπέλα..


Respect!!! :03. Thumb up: 
Kαι στην Ευτυχια και σε όλες τις κοπέλες που ασχολουνται με την αρση βαρων! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

> του χρονου επιφυλάσσω πολλες εκπληξεις σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους... εβαλα τα δυνατα μου ... αν και σταματησα την διαιτα τις προετοιμασια μου και μονο μια βδομαδα εφαγα υδατανθρακα... πιστευω τα πηγα πολυ καλα


Εννοείται ότι τα πήγες πολυ καλα Βασια και μας είσαι ιδιαιτερα συμπαθης και αξιέπαινη για τις επιδόσεις σου!
Αντε καλη προετοιμασία τωρα για Μαιο και μετά προετοιμασία για το Ατλας 3.. :05. Weights:  :05. Weights: 
Να ειμαστε καλά και να εχουμε δυναμεις και διάθεση,του χρόνου θα γινει φεστιβαλ Δύναμης το *ΑΤΛΑΣ 3* ..

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όσοι ξέρουν γνωρίζουν ότι η μέγιστη δύναμη είναι ενα κεφάλαιο που απαιτεί προπόνηση στοχευμένη ειδικα σ αυτην και όταν ένας αθλητης η αθλήτρια που ασχολείτε με σωματοδόμηση και παράλληλα έχει τέτοιες επιδόσεις αυτο είναι μεγάλη επιτυχία και καθιστα άθλο αυτο που έκανε η Βάσια , ειδικα όταν ξέρουμε ότι όταν κόβουμε υδατάνθρακες η κάνουμε δίαιτα οι επιδόσεις μειώνονται και χρειάζετε χρόνος να επανέλθει κανείς 
και άσχετα μ αυτο στην Βάσια δεν φάνηκε κατι τετοιο γιατι αγωνιστηκε σε κατηγορία με άντρες και κατάφερε να διακριθεί , συμμετείχε και στα 2 άτλας και εύχομαι στο 3ο άτλας να είναι όλα πιο ευνοικά και να κάνει ακόμη καλύτερες επιδόσεις  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## GURU S.

> Εννοείται ότι τα πήγες πολυ καλα Βασια και μας είσαι ιδιαιτερα συμπαθης και αξιέπαινη για τις επιδόσεις σου!
> Αντε καλη προετοιμασία τωρα για Μαιο και μετά προετοιμασία για το Ατλας 3..
> Να ειμαστε καλά και να εχουμε δυναμεις και διάθεση,του χρόνου θα γινει φεστιβαλ Δύναμης το *ΑΤΛΑΣ 3* ..


XMM!Καλο ακουγεται!Φεστιβαλ δυναμης!Μπορει δηλαδη να μπει και χειροπαλη,και αρσεις ισως και κατι απο στονγκεστμαν που δεν απαιτει χωρο.οπως π.χ κρατημα βαρων,ξερω γω.Αναμενουμε.Το βασικοτερο ολων,το εχω ξαναπει ,ειναι να τηρουνται οι κανονες στο ακεραιο.Και για να μην υπαρχουν παρεξηγησεις και γιατι ο αγωνας ανεβηκε επιπεδο, επισης οτι ρεκορ γινει να καταγραφει στο μυαλο αυτων που αγαπανε τα αθληματα της δυναμης σαν επισημο, ας πουμε.

----------


## basiadim

:05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:   :01. Smile:

----------


## sAVAZz

πως παει η επε3εργασια των βιντεο???8α ανεβει κανενα συντομα να παρουμε μια πρωτη ιδεα?

----------


## Polyneikos

> XMM!Καλο ακουγεται!Φεστιβαλ δυναμης!Μπορει δηλαδη να μπει και χειροπαλη,και αρσεις ισως και κατι απο στονγκεστμαν που δεν απαιτει χωρο.οπως π.χ κρατημα βαρων,ξερω γω.Αναμενουμε.Το βασικοτερο ολων,το εχω ξαναπει ,ειναι να τηρουνται οι κανονες στο ακεραιο.Και για να μην υπαρχουν παρεξηγησεις και γιατι ο αγωνας ανεβηκε επιπεδο, επισης οτι ρεκορ γινει να καταγραφει στο μυαλο αυτων που αγαπανε τα αθληματα της δυναμης σαν επισημο, ας πουμε.


Σιμο βλέπω το καταλαβες το φεστιβάλ Δύναμης :03. Thumb up: 
Αγωνες χειροπάλης μπορουν να μπουν και το εχουμε στο μυαλό μας,καθως ο Σπύρος Μπουρναζος και ο Χρηστος Γκολιάς που μας βοηθανε με καθε τρόπο ,εχουν στενες σχέσεις με τους παλαιούς πρωταθλητές της χειροπάλης Μπατσινίλα και Πανάρετο,εχω και εγω καποιες επαφες με μπραντεφερίστες, οπότε είναι στα υπόψην.
Αν δεν ειχαμε την αγωνία του χωρου φετος,θα γινόταν και στο Ατλας 2,καθως το μονο που απαιτείται ειναι ενα τραπέζι χειροπάλης..
Και αρσεις θανάτου οπωσδήποτε και καποια άλλα που ειναι νωρίς να τα συζητησουμε..
Θα γινουν ωραία πράγματα του χρόνου,πρωτα ο Θεός  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> πως παει η επε3εργασια των βιντεο???8α ανεβει κανενα συντομα να παρουμε μια πρωτη ιδεα?


Εχει δοθεί για μονταρισμα,πιστευω μεσα στην εβδομάδα θα εχουμε κατι. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tasos2

Θα χει πλακα με τη χειροπαλη. Εγω δε θα παιξω εκει γιατι ειμαι ασχετος. Με ειχε παρει 60 κιλα ανθρωπος. 

Το κορυφαιο ομως θα ηταν να κανατε και μποντυμπιλντινγκ (ποζαρισμα)  :08. Turtle:

----------


## GURU S.

> Θα χει πλακα με τη χειροπαλη. Εγω δε θα παιξω εκει γιατι ειμαι ασχετος. Με ειχε παρει 60 κιλα ανθρωπος. 
> 
> Το κορυφαιο ομως θα ηταν να κανατε και μποντυμπιλντινγκ (ποζαρισμα)


Ναι, καποιος η καποιοι να ποζαρουν σαν γκεστ.αν υπαρχει χωρος, που με τοσο κοσμο το βλεπω δυσκολο.

----------


## warrior s

Εντάξει του χρόνου πιστεύω θα έχει και περισσότερο κόσμο, γιατί το meet αυτό τώρα έγινε γνωστό σε πολλούς.. :01. Smile:  Πάντως αυτό το 2xbodyweight που έχει κάνει ο σίμος στον πάγκο δε βλέπω να σπάει ούτε του χρόνου...  :01. Wink:

----------


## NASSER

> Θα χει πλακα με τη χειροπαλη. Εγω δε θα παιξω εκει γιατι ειμαι ασχετος. Με ειχε παρει 60 κιλα ανθρωπος. 
> 
> Το κορυφαιο ομως θα ηταν να κανατε και μποντυμπιλντινγκ (ποζαρισμα)


Τάσο το bodybuilding είναι άθλημα και θα πρέπει να το σεβαστούμε. Δεν γίνεται σε ένα γυμναστήριο να λες πως κάνεις και αγώνες μαζί με τις υπόλοιπες εκδηλώσεις.

----------


## GURU S.

> Εντάξει του χρόνου πιστεύω θα έχει και περισσότερο κόσμο, γιατί το meet αυτό τώρα έγινε γνωστό σε πολλούς.. Πάντως αυτό το 2xbodyweight που έχει κάνει ο σίμος στον πάγκο δε βλέπω να σπάει ούτε του χρόνου...


 Φιλε warrior αν κατεβει καποιος σε χαμηλο βαρος θα το κανει αν δεν το κανει ιδη,γιατι το ρεκορ αυτο εγινε με 82,3 σωματικο και ηταν 165.δυσκολο να γινει π.χμε  100 κιλα σωματικο, καθολου ομως ακατορθωτο.καποιος που δεν τον εχω-δει δεν τον ξερω θα το εχει κανει σιγουρα,αλλα θα ηταν ωραιο να τον δουμε και στον αγωνα.

----------


## warrior s

> Φιλε warrior αν κατεβει καποιος σε χαμηλο βαρος θα το κανει αν δεν το κανει ιδη,γιατι το ρεκορ αυτο εγινε με 82,3 σωματικο και ηταν 165.δυσκολο να γινει π.χμε  100 κιλα σωματικο, καθολου ομως ακατορθωτο.καποιος που δεν τον εχω-δει δεν τον ξερω θα το εχει κανει σιγουρα,αλλα θα ηταν ωραιο να τον δουμε και στον αγωνα.


Έχεις δίκιο ναι.. Θα πρέπει να βρεθεί ένας με χαμηλό σωματικό βάρος που να τον ευνοεί και η άσκηση με κοντά χέρια για να πιάσει την αναλογία  :01. Smile: . Θα δούμε του χρόνου λοιπόν  :08. Toast:

----------


## GURU S.

> Έχεις δίκιο ναι.. Θα πρέπει να βρεθεί ένας με χαμηλό σωματικό βάρος που να τον ευνοεί και η άσκηση με κοντά χέρια για να πιάσει την αναλογία . Θα δούμε του χρόνου λοιπόν


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Tolis 1989

Βάζω κι εγώ μια φώτο μαζί με τον κύριο Ηλία Τριανταφύλλου.Πηγή έμπνευσης όπως και πολλοί άλλοι παρευρισκόμενοι! :03. Clap:

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

> Βάζω κι εγώ μια φώτο μαζί με τον κύριο Ηλία Τριανταφύλλου.Πηγή έμπνευσης όπως και πολλοί άλλοι παρευρισκόμενοι!


Τι δικεφαλος ειναι αυτος;;  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## mens sana

Ο δικεφαλος βγαζει ματια  :02. Shock:

----------


## Nosblos

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> Βάζω κι εγώ μια φώτο μαζί με τον κύριο Ηλία Τριανταφύλλου.Πηγή έμπνευσης όπως και πολλοί άλλοι παρευρισκόμενοι!


Και μετα απο τη εξαωρη προπονηση που εκανε εκεινο το απογευμα θα πηρε και 3-4 κιλα μυς ακομα.

----------


## apostolis80

O κ.Ηλιας Τριανταφυλλου εκλεψε κι αυτος ενα κομματι απ το atlas.Ευγενικοτατος, διπλα στους αθλητες σολες τις προσπαθειες, ενας σωστος οικοδεσποτης.Και βεβαια πολυ δυνατο σωμα, αν και τον κουρασαμε ολοι μας εκεινη τη μερα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

παιδια πάνω απ όλα όλα έγιναν για ενα σκοπό και ο σκοπός ήταν να είναι ευχαριστημένοι όλοι οι συμμετέχοντες δηλαδή να το χαρούν και αυτο μας έκανε να ξεχάσουμε την κούραση γιατι η ικανοποίηση και ο ενθουσιασμός αυτών που συμμετείχαν αλλα και το ένθερμο κοινο που υποστήριζε τις προσπάθειες μας έκανε να ξεχνάμε την κούραση .

η κούραση ήταν δεδομένη γιατι φανταστειτε ότι αυτοι που παρακολουθούσαν κουραστηκαν σε κάποια φαση και θέλαν να καθησουν να βγούν εξω να πάρουν αερα , εμείς όμως έπρεπε να είμαστε εκεί απερίσπαστα στις προσπάθειες όλων των παιδιών και πάντα σε μένα απο την εμπειρία μου τοσα χρόνια αλλα και στα άλλα παιδια υπάρχει και ο φόβος μην έχουμε κάποιο τραυματισμό και ειλικρινα χαίρομαι που δεν υπήρχε κατι τετοιο 
απο κεί και πέρα κάποιος θα βγεί πρώτος κάποιος δεύτερος και ου τω καθεξείς , αυτο δεν μειώνει κανένα αλλα ήταν μια γιορτη της δύναμης και αντοχής στη δυναμη και η απόδειξη αυτο που μας κουράζει σωματικα μας δίνει χαρα και ευεξία.
και σε ενα παρείστικο ιβεντ είχαμε τόσο καλές επιδόσεις και αυτο κάνει μεγαλύτερη την αξία αυτων που δεν πλασαρίστηκαν στις πρώτες θεσεις 

εύχομαι στο επόμενο ΑΤΛΑΣ εφόσον μάθαμε και απο τα λάθη μας να είμαστε ενα σκαλοπάτι πιο βελτιωμένοι 

Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο στους συμμετέχοντες και ειδικα στα κορίτσια μας γιατι χάρη σ αυτους έγινε αυτη η παράσταση και λέω παρασταση γιατι όπως στο θέατρο οι πρωταγωνιστες είναι οι ηθοποιοί έτσι και δω είναι οι αθλητες χωρίς αυτούς δεν θα είχαμε αυτο το ιβεντ  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Και μετα απο τη εξαωρη προπονηση που εκανε εκεινο το απογευμα θα πηρε και 3-4 κιλα μυς ακομα.


Γιάννη όχι μόνο δεν έβαλα αλλα έχασα 2 κιλα γιατι μετα το πρωινο φάγαμε κατευθείαν αργα το βραδυ σε ενα μαγαζί που μας πήγε ο οικοδεσπότης και φίλος Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος  και παραλίγο να φαμε και τον μαγαζάτορα 
αλλα χαλάλι και 5 κιλα να έχανα, έτσι κι αλλιως δεν είμαι αγωνιστικός να χολοσκάσω , σημασία έχει το θετικό αποτέλεσμα  :08. Toast:

----------


## goldenera

> Τι δικεφαλος ειναι αυτος;;


Και πού να δεις Χριστόφορε τον Ηλία 'το βουνό' σε ένα διάλειμμα, να κάνει μονόζυγο και να ανεβοκατεβαίνει με άνεση...μπαμ μπαμ μπαμ μπαμ τις επαναλήψεις......ωραίο θέαμα για εμάς :03. Thumb up:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

> Και πού να δεις Χριστόφορε τον Ηλία 'το βουνό' σε ένα διάλειμμα, να κάνει μονόζυγο και να ανεβοκατεβαίνει με άνεση...μπαμ μπαμ μπαμ μπαμ τις επαναλήψεις......ωραίο θέαμα για εμάς


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλα τωρα θα δείτε την επόμενη φορα θα κάνω φλίκ φλάκ και πηρουέτες να πάθετε πλάκα , αφού με κάναν πρόταση να πάω περιοδείες σε τσίρκο  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Κ.Ηλια ποσες ελξεις μπορειται να βγαλετε στο μονοζυγο;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

χωρίς να σκίζω και το μαγιό μου καμια 15 βγάζω αν είμαι πιο λίγα κιλα δεν ξέρω ίσως παραπάνω αλλα στα 127 που ήμουν το καλοκαίρι μπούλης εβγαλα 14 στην προπόνηση για σετ όχι μια φορα τωρα είμαι 120 και είμαι πιο αεράτος 
αφου μετα το γυμνάσιο στο λύκειο πάλι τόσες έβγαζα αλλα ήμουν και κατηγορία φτερου , στις έλξεις παίζει ρόλο η σχετικη δυναμη σε σχέση δηλαδη με το σωματικό βάρος

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Εγω που ειμαι 77 με υψος 1,77 βγαζω 13  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
Πολυ καλα ειναι για τοσα κιλα που ειστε...

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> χωρίς να σκίζω και το μαγιό μου καμια 15 βγάζω αν είμαι πιο λίγα κιλα δεν ξέρω ίσως παραπάνω αλλα στα 127 που ήμουν το καλοκαίρι μπούλης εβγαλα 14 στην προπόνηση για σετ όχι μια φορα τωρα είμαι 120 και είμαι πιο αεράτος 
> αφου μετα το γυμνάσιο στο λύκειο πάλι τόσες έβγαζα αλλα ήμουν και κατηγορία φτερου , στις έλξεις παίζει ρόλο η σχετικη δυναμη σε σχέση δηλαδη με το σωματικό βάρος


Φοβερη επιδοση για τετοιο σωματικο βαρος.Οι φιλοι μας πρεπει να συνυπολογισουν και την εκτελεση, που σιγουρα θα ηταν σωστη.Μερικα τετοια βιντεο,και σε διαφορες ασκησεις,φορωντας μονο σορτσακι,και για επιδορπιο ποζες καθε φορα στο πρησμενο σημειο, θα ηταν οτι πρεπει.

----------


## Μεσσιας

εχουμε κανα νεο για το βιντεακι ?  :08. Turtle:

----------


## MakPriest

θα φύγουμε για χωρια κλπ και δεν θα προλάβουμε ουτε ενα βιντεο  :03. Thumb Down:  :01. Sad:

----------


## Polyneikos

Παίκτες εχω μιλησει με τον μοντερ αλλα επειδη ειναι 32 GB υλικο,γυρω στις 5ωρες αμονταριστες,πρεπει να γινουν κοψίματα και ραψίματα.
Όλοι εχετε την αγωνία σας,αλλα δεν μπορουμε να πιεσουμε περισσότερο την κατασταση . 
Yπομονή και όλοι θα δείτε τον εαυτό σας,δεν χανεται ο κόσμος από λίγες ημέρες .. :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## tasos2

> Παίκτες εχω μιλησει με τον μοντερ αλλα επειδη ειναι 32 GB υλικο,γυρω στις 5ωρες αμονταριστες,πρεπει να γινουν κοψίματα και ραψίματα.
> Όλοι εχετε την αγωνία σας,αλλα δεν μπορουμε να πιεσουμε περισσότερο την κατασταση . 
> Yπομονή και όλοι θα δείτε τον εαυτό σας,δεν χανεται ο κόσμος από λίγες ημέρες ..


Προσπαθηστε αν ειναι ευκολο να μην κοψετε τις αποτυχημενες προσπαθειες... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Παρασκευή 28/12, συντονιστείτε, θα παίξει το βίντεο του Ατλας 2  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## apostolis80

περιμενουμε με αγωνια το βιντεο

----------


## procop

> Παρασκευή 28/12, συντονιστείτε, θα παίξει το βίντεο του Ατλας 2


 :05. Biceps:

----------


## morbit_killer

> ο τριανταφύλλου οδήγησε τον αγώνα μέγιστης δύναμης  εκτός ανταγωνισμού , εντυπωσίασε πραγματικα όχι μόνο με το γεγονός οτι σηκωσε πολλα κιλα αλλα και με την άνεση που το έκανε 
> αλλα και όλα τα παιδια που συμμετείχαν έδωσαν ότι μπορούσαν και αξίζουν σε όλους συγχαρητήρια που μπήκαν σ αυτη την διαδικασία γιατι κανείς δεν είναι αθλητης καθαρα  δύναμης , εκτός τον τριανταφυλου και τα παιδια της άρσης βαρών
> 
> και ένα καλό βίντεο με επιμέλεια απο τον Μάνο Χανιώτη συμβάλει στην σωστη παρουσίαση αυτου του ιβεντ ώστε να το παρακολουθήσουν και αυτοι που δεν μπόρεσαν να παρεβρεθούν λάιβ , αλλα και μείς να ξαναζήσουμε τις στιγμές του αγώνα


Το βασικότερο πλεονέκτημα που έχουν οι αρσιβαρίστες είναι το squat  , εμείς που ασχολούμαστε με bodybuilding καλούμαστε να γυμνάζουμε όλες τις μυϊκές
ομάδες στο μέγιστο βαθμό , αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την έλλειψη εξειδίκευσης , παρόλα αυτά τα καταφέρνουμε αρκετά καλά , κατα τη γνώμη μου σε ένα διαγωνισμό δύναμης πρέπει να μετρώνται και άλλες μυϊκές ομάδες όπως πλάτη , ώμοι  κλπ

----------


## niksamaras

> Το βασικότερο πλεονέκτημα που έχουν οι αρσιβαρίστες είναι το squat  , εμείς που ασχολούμαστε με bodybuilding καλούμαστε να γυμνάζουμε όλες τις μυϊκές
> ομάδες στο μέγιστο βαθμό , αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την έλλειψη εξειδίκευσης , παρόλα αυτά τα καταφέρνουμε αρκετά καλά , κατα τη γνώμη μου σε ένα διαγωνισμό δύναμης πρέπει να μετρώνται και άλλες μυϊκές ομάδες όπως πλάτη , ώμοι  κλπ


Ποιος σου ειπε οτι το σκουωτ δεν θελει δυνατη πλατη? Η οτι το ζετε η το αρασε δεν θελουν δυνατους ωμους? Τα 2 αγωνισματα ειναι διαφορετικα, το καθενα εχει τελειως διαφορετικο σκοπο με το αλλο, δεν γινεται να τα συγκρινουμε.

----------


## tasos2

> Ποιος σου ειπε οτι το σκουωτ δεν θελει δυνατη πλατη? Η οτι το ζετε η το αρασε δεν θελουν δυνατους ωμους? Τα 2 αγωνισματα ειναι διαφορετικα, το καθενα εχει τελειως διαφορετικο σκοπο με το αλλο, δεν γινεται να τα συγκρινουμε.


To σκουοτ θελει δυνατη μεση ή κατω πλατη. Ο morbit-killer μαλλον εννοει τα φτερα οταν λεει πλατη.

Η αρση βαρων δε θελει πολυ δυνατους ωμους. Φαινεται μεν να τα σηκωνουν με τους ωμους αλλα ουσιαστικα τα σηκωνουν δινοντας κεκτημενη ταχυτητα με τα ποδια τους. Ουσιαστικα θεμα ποδιων και μεσης ειναι. Φαινεται κι απο τα σωματα τους, ο Πυρρος Δημας ειχε τεραστιους τετρακεφαλους αλλα συγκριτικα οχι και τοσο ανεπτυγμενο ανω σωμα (με εξαιρεση τους τραπεζοειδεις που τους χρησιμοποιουν αρκετα)

----------


## niksamaras

> To σκουοτ θελει δυνατη μεση ή κατω πλατη. Ο morbit-killer μαλλον εννοει τα φτερα οταν λεει πλατη.
> 
> Η αρση βαρων δε θελει πολυ δυνατους ωμους. Φαινεται μεν να τα σηκωνουν με τους ωμους αλλα ουσιαστικα τα σηκωνουν δινοντας κεκτημενη ταχυτητα με τα ποδια τους. Ουσιαστικα θεμα ποδιων και μεσης ειναι. Φαινεται κι απο τα σωματα τους, ο Πυρρος Δημας ειχε τεραστιους τετρακεφαλους αλλα συγκριτικα οχι και τοσο ανεπτυγμενο ανω σωμα (με εξαιρεση τους τραπεζοειδεις που τους χρησιμοποιουν αρκετα)


Για να μπορεσεις να κανεισ ζετε 100 κιλα πχ, πρεπει να κανεις και καποια κιλα αυστηρες πιεσεις ωμων. Ενα παραδειγμα που μου ερχεται στο μυαλο ειναι ο Klokov, με αυστηρη πιεση στα 170 κιλα και καλυτερο ζετε στα 245. Χρειαζεται και μαλιστα παρα πολυ δυνατους ωμους, οπως επισης και τα φτερα που ανεφερες ειναι παρα πολυ σηματικα στο να κρατησουν στην σωστη τροχια την μπαρα, γι αυτο και ολοι ειναι τριγωνοτετραγωνοι. Τωρα αν παμε στα 105+, δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε τι ειναι ο καθενας επειδη κουβαλανε και αρκετα λιπαρα κιλα.

----------


## niksamaras

Μια φωτο, για να δειξω αυτα που ελεγα πριν.

----------


## tasos2

> Μια φωτο, για να δειξω αυτα που ελεγα πριν.


Mα δε βλεπεις οτι τα ποδια του ειναι πολυ πιο μυωδη? Μπαμ κανει. Δεν ειπα οτι απο πανω δεν εχει τιποτα

Οι ωμοι σιγουρα συμμετεχουν αλλα τα κιλα τα σηκωνουν τα ποδια. Οι ωμοι δουλευουν μονο στο ανω σημειο της κινησης, σαν να σου δινουν μια μπαρα στο ανω σημειο των πιεσεων και να τη στηριζεις απλα ισομετρικα. Μεχρι εκει εχει παει απο την κεκτημενη ταχυτητα ποδιων μεσης. Το ιδιο συμβαινει και στους ριπτες, φαινεται οτι ριχνουν τη σφαιρα με τα χερια αλλα τη "χοντρη" δουλεια την κανουν τα ποδια.

----------


## GodSlayer

στο παουερλιφτινγκ το σωμα δουλευει σαν συνολο, δεν εχει να κανει με το ποση μαζα εχει καποιος αλλα τη δυναμη που αναπτυσσει!

----------


## morbit_killer

η δύναμη όμως συνδέεται με την μάζα , δηλαδή για να αναπτύξει κάποιος δύναμη είναι απαραίτητο να έχει μυϊκή μάζα , ενώ το αντίθετο δεν είναι αναγκαίο , έχω δει πολλούς bodybuilders οι οποίοι είναι απλά και μόνο pumbers  χωρίς ιδιαίτερη δύναμη εγώ είμαι οπαδός του power bodybuilding  :05. Weights:

----------


## tasos2

> η δύναμη όμως συνδέεται με την μάζα , δηλαδή για να αναπτύξει κάποιος δύναμη είναι απαραίτητο να έχει μυϊκή μάζα , ενώ το αντίθετο δεν είναι αναγκαίο


Νομιζω οτι το αναποδο ισχυει. Με νευρομυικη προσαρμογη (χρησιμοποιηση περισσοτερων ινων) μπορει να γινει αυξηση δυναμης χωρις αυξηση μαζας. Αυτος ειναι ο λογος που βλεπουμε τεραστιους μποντυμπιλντερς να μην ειναι τοσο δυνατοι οσο παουερλιφτερς μικροτεροι σε μαζα. Οχι επειδη ειναι αδυναμοι αλλα επειδη οι παουερλιφτερς ειναι πιο δυνατοι απο οσο δειχνουν

----------


## morbit_killer

> Νομιζω οτι το αναποδο ισχυει. Με νευρομυικη προσαρμογη (χρησιμοποιηση περισσοτερων ινων) μπορει να γινει αυξηση δυναμης χωρις αυξηση μαζας. Αυτος ειναι ο λογος που βλεπουμε τεραστιους μποντυμπιλντερς να μην ειναι τοσο δυνατοι οσο παουερλιφτερς μικροτεροι σε μαζα. Οχι επειδη ειναι αδυναμοι αλλα επειδη οι παουερλιφτερς ειναι πιο δυνατοι απο οσο δειχνουν


όταν μιλάμε για φυσικό πουερλίφτινγκ  απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για ανάπτυξη δύναμης είναι ή μάζα το όλο μοντέλο παρομοιάζει με τον ιστό της αράχνης στην αρχή χτίζεις μάζα για να σε υποστηρίξει και μετά δύναμη , εγώ έκανα μαλακία και δεν είχα χτίσει καλά τον εσωτερικό μου τρικέφαλο , με αποτέλεσμα σε μία βαριά πίεση να σπάσουν κάποιες ίνες από τον τένοντα μου .Οι επαγγελματίες παουερλίφτερς παίρνουν εξειδικευμένα φάρμακα προσαρμογής νευρικού συστήματος  :05. Biceps:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο στοχος στους παουερ λιφτερ και στους ββερ είναι διαφορετικός , στους πρώτους ενδιαφέρει η μεγιστη δύναμη και στους δευτερους η μυική υπερτροφία 
και αυτο ισχύει όπως έφερα το παράδειγμα με τούς αρσιβαρίστες που μερικοι χωρις μεγάλους μυς κάνουν περισσότερα κιλα απο κάποιους με μεγαλύτερους και σιγουρα αναλογικα πολυ περισσότερα απο ββερ , γιατι απλα είναι το στυλ της προπόνησής τους τετοιο 

ενας ββερ μπορει να αναπτυχθει και χωρίς να χρησιμοποιεί μεγιστη δύναμη , ακουω να λένε οι ββερ δεν είναι δυνατοι  και αυτο το λένε γιατι όταν βλέπεις ενα ββερ λές αυτος άνετα σηκώνει ενα φορτηγο , αν δεν μπορεσει να το σηκώσει τοτε θα πούν μπα δεν έχει δυναμη μόνο μαζα είναι , παρ όλα αυτα όμως πολλοι ββερ δεν παύει να είναι απο τους δυνατοτερους ανθρώπους στον πλανήτη

----------


## παλιοσειρι

υπεροχος αγωνας αλλα πολυ συνωστισμως ρε παιδια , δεν μπορουσες ουτε να δεις!

τωρα που φτανει ο καιρος (3μισι μηνες περιπου) απο τον 3 διαγωνισμο που θα εχει κ πιο πολυ κοσμο κ συμετοχες λογικα

ειναι κριμα να ειναι ολοι σαν σαρδελες κ να μην μπορουν να παρουν ανασα!


 ελπιζω αυτοι που κανουν την διοργανωση

να την κανουν σε κανενα κλειστο γηπεδο (ιδανικο)  η εστω σε καπιο σαφως μεγαλυτερο γυμναστηριο

----------


## procop

θα γινει και φετος το atlas challenge?

μια παρακληση , αν γινεται στην open κατηγορια παγκου να εχει 2 κατηγοριες, -85 και +85..θεωρω ειναι πιο δικαιο, καθως ενας που ειναι 80 κιλα( οπως εγω δεν μπορω να παιξω με εναν που ειναι 100+.  :01. Razz: 

καταλαβαινω, οτι αυτο προυποθετει καποιες καθυστερησεις, και προτινω να εχετε 2 παγκους για να τελειωσει και πιο γρηγορα

----------


## bebelos

> θα γινει και φετος το atlas challenge?
> 
> μια παρακληση , αν γινεται στην open κατηγορια παγκου να εχει 2 κατηγοριες, -85 και +85..θεωρω ειναι πιο δικαιο, καθως ενας που ειναι 80 κιλα( οπως εγω δεν μπορω να παιξω με εναν που ειναι 100+. 
> 
> καταλαβαινω, οτι αυτο προυποθετει καποιες καθυστερησεις, και προτινω να εχετε 2 παγκους για να τελειωσει και πιο γρηγορα


φιλε τα κιλα ειναι σχετικα γιατι αν εσυ εισι 1,70 με 80 κιλα πλεονεκτεις εναντιον καποιου με 86 κιλα και 1,86 υψος

----------


## TheWorst

Ναι ετσι ειναι , αλλα αυτα εχει το powerlifitng .. Κι εγω παντα ελεγα γιατι δεν κατηγοριοποιουν βαση και του υψους?

----------


## Eddie

Ολα παιζουν ρολο,αλλα αν παει ετσι τοτε να παρουμε υπ οψη και το λιπος,και την ηλικια,ποιος εκανε σεχ το προηγουμενο βραδυ,ποιος εφαγε καλυτερα το πρωι κλπ κλπ..Ο γενικος μπουσουλας ειναι στα κιλα,αν και προσωπικα ακομα κι αυτο ειναι μυθος γιατι τα καλυτερα κιλα τα εκανα οταν ημουν -20 απ οτι τωρα,οποτε δεν πιστευω οτι το περισσοτερο σωματικο βαρος σημαινει και περισσοτερη δυναμη..τουλαχιστον οχι τοσο οσο νομιζουν οι περισσοτεροι.

----------


## TheWorst

Συμφωνα με ολες τις μελετες και λιπος και υγρα να'ναι σε βοηθαει γιατι εξαπλωνεται σε μεγαλυτερο επιπεδο το βαρος (κατι της ταξης) Δεν ειμαι powerlifter και για αυτο δε ξερω , αλλα σιγουρο ειναι οτι το σωματικο βαρος εχει μεγαλη σημασια για την δυναμη .

----------


## procop

> φιλε τα κιλα ειναι σχετικα γιατι αν εσυ εισι 1,70 με 80 κιλα πλεονεκτεις εναντιον καποιου με 86 κιλα και 1,86 υψος


μην εισαι απολυτος. Παιζουν ρολο αρκετοι παραγοντες.

Ασχετως με αυτο που λες, αν δεν κατηγοριοποιηθει η Open max , τοτε ειναι σχεδον δεδομενο οτι οσοι ειναι κατω απο 85 κιλα, δεν εχουν στον ηλιο μοιρα να ανταπεξελθουν σε αυτη την κατηγορια ,αν δεις τις επιδοσεις περσινες και προπερσινες. Αν χωριστουν σε -85 τοτε δινεις την ευκαιρια σε πολλα ατομα να παρουν μερος. Ειδαλλως πιο το νοημα καποιος να ερθει να σηκωσει 130 οταν η μεγιστη ειναι 200? ( ελπιζω να μην πει καποιος απλα για τον διαγωνισμο γιατι δεν θα το εννοει)

Ειδαλλως, θα επρεπε να υπαρχουν συντελεστες.Και εδω θελω να απαντησουν οι γκουρου της δυναμης, που λενε κατι για 2* bw οτι μετραται η δυναμη κτλ. Αρα , στο τελος του διαγωνισμου, να διαιρεθει η επιδοση με το σωματικο βαρος και να κερδισει ο καλυτερος συντελεστης.

Π.Χ περυσι, ο 1οσ ειχε 130 κιλα βαρος και εκανε 200 κιλα(1.53) , ενω καποιος αλλος με 90 εκανε 150( 1.6) αρα βαση των γκουρου δυναμης ειναι πιο δυνατος.

Eddie συμφωνω με αυτα που λες.

----------


## bebelos

> μην εισαι απολυτος. Παιζουν ρολο αρκετοι παραγοντες.
> 
> Ασχετως με αυτο που λες, αν δεν κατηγοριοποιηθει η Open max , τοτε ειναι σχεδον δεδομενο οτι οσοι ειναι κατω απο 85 κιλα, δεν εχουν στον ηλιο μοιρα να ανταπεξελθουν σε αυτη την κατηγορια ,αν δεις τις επιδοσεις περσινες και προπερσινες. Αν χωριστουν σε -85 τοτε δινεις την ευκαιρια σε πολλα ατομα να παρουν μερος. Ειδαλλως πιο το νοημα καποιος να ερθει να σηκωσει 130 οταν η μεγιστη ειναι 200? ( ελπιζω να μην πει καποιος απλα για τον διαγωνισμο γιατι δεν θα το εννοει)
> 
> Ειδαλλως, θα επρεπε να υπαρχουν συντελεστες.Και εδω θελω να απαντησουν οι γκουρου της δυναμης, που λενε κατι για 2* bw οτι μετραται η δυναμη κτλ. Αρα , στο τελος του διαγωνισμου, να διαιρεθει η επιδοση με το σωματικο βαρος και να κερδισει ο καλυτερος συντελεστης.
> 
> Π.Χ περυσι, ο 1οσ ειχε 130 κιλα βαρος και εκανε 200 κιλα(1.53) , ενω καποιος αλλος με 90 εκανε 150( 1.6) αρα βαση των γκουρου δυναμης ειναι πιο δυνατος.
> 
> Eddie συμφωνω με αυτα που λες.


ναι λες οτι ειναι πολλοι παραγοντες και εσυ παιρνεις μονο τον παραγοντα βαρος και ειμαι εγω ο απολυτος? :01. Unsure: οσο πιο μικρο βαρος εχεις τοσο πιθανοτερο ειναι να σηκωνεις καλυτερα κιλα σε σχεση με το βαρος σου πχ πιθανοτερο ειναι να εισαι 80 κιλα και να κανεις μια στα 160 παρα 100 και να κανεις μια στα 200 επισης το μηκος των χεριων και γενικα το υψος ειναι πολυ σημαντικος παραγοντας.και αμα το παμε ετσι γιατι να μην ειναι 10 διαφορετικες κατηγοριες οπως σε ολους τους αγωνες?για εμενα σε τετοιους διαγωνισμους αυτος που σηκωνει τα περισσοτερα κιλα αυτος ειναι και ο  πιο δυνατος. γιαυτο λεγεται και open bench τωρα οποιος νοιωθει οτι αδικειται ας μην παρει μερος

----------


## average_joe

δεν ειμαι ο γκουρου δυναμης που θα περιμενατε απαντηση αλλα δε βαριεσαι  :01. Smile: 
η IPF (International Powerlifting Federation) εχει ορισει τα αποτελεσματα μεσω αυτου του τυπου Wilks Formula Calculator.
μπoρει να χρησιμοποιηθει ειτε για ενα lift (σε αυτην την περιπτωση bench press), ειτε για το συνολο (bench press, squat, deadlift) και λαμβανει υποψην τα κιλα του διαγωνιζομενου και το φυλο.
το νουμερο που υπολογιζεται θα δωσει και την καταταξη (το μεγαλυτερο).
ευκολος τροπος για να μην υπαρχουν κατηγοριες με σωματικο βαρος, "δικαια" αποτελεσματα.

υπαρχει και ερευνα  :01. Mr. Green: 
Validation of the Wilks powerlifting formula.



> As used currently (BP and TOT only), the Wilks formula appears to be a *valid method* to adjust powerlifting scores by body mass.


υποθετω οτι μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει και στις max reps. :01. Unsure: 

ωραιο event  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## warrior s

Δεν ξέρω αν θα διοργανωθεί φέτος αυτό το event. Στον πάγκο υπάρχει και ο morbit_killer που λέει ότι τα έχει τα 200. Όπως και το θηρίο ο τριπολιτσιώτης που τα σήκωσε πέρσι και ίσως είχε και κάτι ψιλά παραπάνω  :01. Wink:

----------


## tasos2

> και αμα το παμε ετσι γιατι να μην ειναι 10 διαφορετικες κατηγοριες οπως σε ολους τους αγωνες?


Γιατι φιλε μου ετσι γινεται στους επισημους αγωνες παουερλιφτινγκ και αρσης βαρων, υπαρχουν μονο κατηγοριες βαρους. Δεν θα βαλουμε σε εναν ανεπισημο διαγωνισμο που γινεται πιο πολυ για χαβαλε αυστηροτερους κανονες απο οτι στους επισημους αγωνες και στους ολυμπιακους κανονες. 

Εδω δεν γινεται σωστα η εκτελεση της ασκησης θα χωρισθουν και κατηγοριες υψους, μακρους χεριων και λοιπα? Εβλεπα στο τελευταιο καποιους που κανανε τρελο bounce στα 130 κιλα και μετραγε κανονικα. Αλλοι που εκαναν μια μικρη παυση για να μην βοηθηθουν απο την κεκτημενη ταχυτητα και δεν τα σηκωσαν αν εκαναν αυτο το μεγαλο bounce ισως τα σηκωναν.

Επισης στο σκουατ ο καθενας κατεβαινε σε οποιο υψος του ερχοταν. Αλλος πιο ψηλα απο το παραλληλο, αλλος τερμα κατω και μονο μια προσπαθεια θεωρηθηκε ακυρη.

Απλα ειναι περισσοτερο για χαβαλε οποτε δεν υπαρχουν απαιτησεις ουτε το παιρνει σοβαρα καποιος αν βγει τελευταιος ενω ειναι ο ελαφρυτερος. Στην οπεν πιεσεις παγκου αν παρεις τους -85 υπηρχε μονο ενα σκορ στα 150 τα υπολοιπα ηταν 130 και κατω και οι +85 πηγαν 140-200, δεν ειναι τυχαιο αυτο, και ολα τα παγκοσμια ρεκορ στο παουερλιφτινγκ εχουν γινει απο την υπερβαρεα κατηγορια 130 κιλα και βαλε κι οχι απο ελαφριους αθλητες, ουτε αυτο ειναι τυχαιο. Σαβως το σωματικο βαρος ειναι ο σημαντικοτερος παραγοντας, τα αλλα με υψος και λοιπα ειναι λεπτομερειες

----------


## bebelos

> Γιατι φιλε μου ετσι γινεται στους επισημους αγωνες παουερλιφτινγκ και αρσης βαρων, υπαρχουν μονο κατηγοριες βαρους. Δεν θα βαλουμε σε εναν ανεπισημο διαγωνισμο που γινεται πιο πολυ για χαβαλε αυστηροτερους κανονες απο οτι στους επισημους αγωνες και στους ολυμπιακους κανονες. 
> 
> Εδω δεν γινεται σωστα η εκτελεση της ασκησης θα χωρισθουν και κατηγοριες υψους, μακρους χεριων και λοιπα? Εβλεπα στο τελευταιο καποιους που κανανε τρελο bounce στα 130 κιλα και μετραγε κανονικα. Αλλοι που εκαναν μια μικρη παυση για να μην βοηθηθουν απο την κεκτημενη ταχυτητα και δεν τα σηκωσαν αν εκαναν αυτο το μεγαλο bounce ισως τα σηκωναν.
> 
> Επισης στο σκουατ ο καθενας κατεβαινε σε οποιο υψος του ερχοταν. Αλλος πιο ψηλα απο το παραλληλο, αλλος τερμα κατω και μονο μια προσπαθεια θεωρηθηκε ακυρη.
> 
> Απλα ειναι περισσοτερο για χαβαλε οποτε δεν υπαρχουν απαιτησεις ουτε το παιρνει σοβαρα καποιος αν βγει τελευταιος ενω ειναι ο ελαφρυτερος. Στην οπεν πιεσεις παγκου αν παρεις τους -85 υπηρχε μονο ενα σκορ στα 150 τα υπολοιπα ηταν 130 και κατω και οι +85 πηγαν 140-200, δεν ειναι τυχαιο αυτο, και ολα τα παγκοσμια ρεκορ στο παουερλιφτινγκ εχουν γινει απο την υπερβαρεα κατηγορια 130 κιλα και βαλε κι οχι απο ελαφριους αθλητες, ουτε αυτο ειναι τυχαιο. Σαβως το σωματικο βαρος ειναι ο σημαντικοτερος παραγοντας, τα αλλα με υψος και λοιπα ειναι λεπτομερειες


μα αυτο λεω οτι ειναι μια κατηγορια που λεγεται οπεν αμα τωρα καθομαστε να παιρνουμε ολες τις παραμετρους στα σοβαρα δεν θα βγαλουμε ακρη γιαυτο και η κατηγορια λεγεται οπεν η συμβιβαζεσαι με αυτο η δεν παιρνεις μερος απλα τα πραγματα

----------


## morbit_killer

> Γιατι φιλε μου ετσι γινεται στους επισημους αγωνες παουερλιφτινγκ και αρσης βαρων, υπαρχουν μονο κατηγοριες βαρους. Δεν θα βαλουμε σε εναν ανεπισημο διαγωνισμο που γινεται πιο πολυ για χαβαλε αυστηροτερους κανονες απο οτι στους επισημους αγωνες και στους ολυμπιακους κανονες. 
> 
> Εδω δεν γινεται σωστα η εκτελεση της ασκησης θα χωρισθουν και κατηγοριες υψους, μακρους χεριων και λοιπα? Εβλεπα στο τελευταιο καποιους που κανανε τρελο bounce στα 130 κιλα και μετραγε κανονικα. Αλλοι που εκαναν μια μικρη παυση για να μην βοηθηθουν απο την κεκτημενη ταχυτητα και δεν τα σηκωσαν αν εκαναν αυτο το μεγαλο bounce ισως τα σηκωναν.
> 
> Επισης στο σκουατ ο καθενας κατεβαινε σε οποιο υψος του ερχοταν. Αλλος πιο ψηλα απο το παραλληλο, αλλος τερμα κατω και μονο μια προσπαθεια θεωρηθηκε ακυρη.
> 
> Απλα ειναι περισσοτερο για χαβαλε οποτε δεν υπαρχουν απαιτησεις ουτε το παιρνει σοβαρα καποιος αν βγει τελευταιος ενω ειναι ο ελαφρυτερος. Στην οπεν πιεσεις παγκου αν παρεις τους -85 υπηρχε μονο ενα σκορ στα 150 τα υπολοιπα ηταν 130 και κατω και οι +85 πηγαν 140-200, δεν ειναι τυχαιο αυτο, και ολα τα παγκοσμια ρεκορ στο παουερλιφτινγκ εχουν γινει απο την υπερβαρεα κατηγορια 130 κιλα και βαλε κι οχι απο ελαφριους αθλητες, ουτε αυτο ειναι τυχαιο. Σαβως το σωματικο βαρος ειναι ο σημαντικοτερος παραγοντας, τα αλλα με υψος και λοιπα ειναι λεπτομερειες


συμφωνώ απόλυτα τασο το σκάσιμο της μπάρας στο στήθος μπορεί να σου δώσει 2-3 πόντους πάνω από τις θηλές που ακουμπάει η μπάρα , ωστόσο 
δεν μπορεί να εκτελεστεί η πίεση αν δεν τα έχεις τα κιλά ! βέβαια αν το κάνεις με παύση είναι κατα πολύ χειρότερα ! , είναι όμως προσωπική επιλογή του κάθε ενός πώς θα εκτελέσει την πίεση (αρκει να είναι έγκυρη ) στο σκουώτ έχεις περισσότερο δίκιο , παραθέτω βίντεο απο τύπο που κάνει σκουώτ στο γυμναστήριό μου !

----------


## morbit_killer

> συμφωνώ απόλυτα τασο το σκάσιμο της μπάρας στο στήθος μπορεί να σου δώσει 2-3 πόντους πάνω από τις θηλές που ακουμπάει η μπάρα , ωστόσο 
> δεν μπορεί να εκτελεστεί η πίεση αν δεν τα έχεις τα κιλά ! βέβαια αν το κάνεις με παύση είναι κατα πολύ χειρότερα ! , είναι όμως προσωπική επιλογή του κάθε ενός πώς θα εκτελέσει την πίεση (αρκει να είναι έγκυρη ) στο σκουώτ έχεις περισσότερο δίκιο , παραθέτω βίντεο απο τύπο που κάνει σκουώτ στο γυμναστήριό μου !


LOLA !! στα 240 kg και μετά σου λέει κάνω 240

----------


## liveris

καλα αυτο δεν ειναι ουτε ημικαθισμα..

----------


## strong(er)

το βιντεο ειναι για πολυ γελιο  :08. One Laugh: 

η πιο πανω φορμουλα ειναι κ η πιο σωστη-εγκυρη μετρηση(wilks formula)

----------


## TheWorst

knee squats

----------


## niksamaras

Φετος αν προστεθουν και αρσεις θανατου, τι ωραια θα ειναι... :08. Turtle:

----------


## niksamaras

Μια ερωτηση, επειδη ακομα δεν εχω δει σχετικη αναρτηση, θα γινει και φετος το Atlas Challenge??

----------


## morbit_killer

> Μια ερωτηση, επειδη ακομα δεν εχω δει σχετικη αναρτηση, θα γινει και φετος το Atlas Challenge??


πέρυσι 1η Σεπτέμβρη είχε βγει η σχετική ανακοίνωση , φέτος απο ότι φαίνεται το συζητάνε , επισήμος δεν έχει κάποιος απο τους υπεύθηνους τοποθετηθεί 
περιμένουμε  :01. Unsure:

----------

